# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2013



## stormy (1 Fev 2013 às 00:36)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões

*
Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## boneli (1 Fev 2013 às 00:51)

Anda tudo muito calmo...bem entre o dia 5 e o dia 10 parece que ha uma certa concordÂncia entre os modelos com a ISO 0/-2 por aqui e alguma precipitação...aqui no Norte! Lamento pessoal ai do Sul. Pelo menos é que me dá a entender.

Que me diz o pessoal mais entendido??


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2013 às 01:00)

Amanhã aqui em Pt continental seremos afectados por uma frente fria, que será razoavelmente activa no NW do território.

Espera-se nos niveis baixos a presença de ar razoavelmente energético ( Dew>12ºC Mixing 8-9g/Kg).
Essa massa de ar será inestabilizada com a chegada de ar mais frio em altura, e nas proximidades da linha de convergencia frontal, a presença de shear e ar frio em altura vão desencadear alguma convecção melhor organizados capaz de gerar algumas  trovoadas esporádicas e precipitação intensa.

Por momentos, enquanto a frente se desloca sobre o NW, haverá um alinhamento com um campo de divergencia em altura, o que poderá facilitar os desenvolvimentos convectivos, ao aliar o forçamento dinamico a valores razoaveis de CAPE ( localmente até 500J/Kg com LI -1/-2 e TT 50-55), pelo que poderá surgir alguma ou outra célula mais desenvolvida capaz de gerar algumas rajadas de vento mais intensas.

Quanto á precipitação, o ambiente parece humido o suficiente para que qualquer célula gere precipitação localmente concentrada e excessiva, até cerca de 40mm/3h.

Após a passagem da frente espera-se uma situação de ventos fortes de N, potenciados pelo alinhar vertical dos fluxos sinópticos nos diferentes niveis...o vento será especialmente intenso durante a noite e até á manhã de Sábado nas terras altas do norte e centro e em porções do Litoral centro.

*15h-21h*






Amarelo- Possibilidade de trovoada, com precipitação intensa e rajadas até 65km.h.

Azul- Precipitação localmente até 40-45mm/3h.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2013 às 11:28)

Hoje o tempo lembra que o calendário diz que estamos no inverno: tempo instável, com aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, com possibilidade de trovoadas e de granizo nas regiões do norte e centro, vento muito forte com rajadas até 100 quilómetros/hora e queda de neve nas terras altas do interior norte e cento, tudo isto especialmente a partir da segunda metade do dia.

*O calendário marca definitivamente o inverno*


----------



## trovoadas (1 Fev 2013 às 13:01)

Aqui está um dia de fazer inveja a muitos na Primavera! Tem vindo sempre a melhorar desde Segunda feira com o aumento das máximas.
A tendência húmida de Noroeste continua em força nas regiões do Norte e ao que parece vão receber mais uma carga uma boa carga de água. Ainda à dias não havia nada de significativo previsto...parece que só aqui não surpresas ultimamente. A segunda metade de Fevereiro, Março e Abril têm de ser nossos...vamos lá ver


----------



## ELJICUATRO (1 Fev 2013 às 18:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Aqui está um dia de fazer inveja a muitos na Primavera! Tem vindo sempre a melhorar desde Segunda feira com o aumento das máximas.
> A tendência húmida de Noroeste continua em força nas regiões do Norte e ao que parece vão receber mais uma carga uma boa carga de água. Ainda à dias não havia nada de significativo previsto...parece que só aqui não surpresas ultimamente. A segunda metade de Fevereiro, Março e Abril têm de ser nossos...vamos lá ver



Boa tarde Caro trovoadas,

As surpresas fazem parte da Meteorologia, se tudo fosse linear não dava adrenalina, surpresas são válidas tanto para pessoal do Norte como do Centro e Sul.  

Cmps.


----------



## diogogrosso (1 Fev 2013 às 20:55)

Alguem consegue saber uma previsão do tempo que vai estar de 14 a 19 de fevereiro na Andorra, já e possivel ter uma ideia do tempo que vai estar ?


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2013 às 21:21)

Porque motivo vai ocorrer uma melhoria do estado do tempo, pelo menos do vento, até à meia-noite? Também um Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera reduziu o alerta amarelo, neste momento está só até às 23:59:59.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2013 às 12:54)

trovoadas disse:


> Aqui está um dia de fazer inveja a muitos na Primavera! Tem vindo sempre a melhorar desde Segunda feira com o aumento das máximas.
> A tendência húmida de Noroeste continua em força nas regiões do Norte e ao que parece vão receber mais uma carga uma boa carga de água. Ainda à dias não havia nada de significativo previsto...parece que só aqui não surpresas ultimamente. A segunda metade de Fevereiro, Março e Abril têm de ser nossos...vamos lá ver



Hoje é dia de Santa Maria, já diziam os antigos, Santa Maria a rir está o Inverno para vir, Santa Maria a chorar está o Inverno a passar. Ou seja, este ano nem Inverno tivemos logo o Inverno está para vir.  Há que ter a esperança que a Primavera traga uma boa cut-off com trovoadas e inundações, para encher o túnel em Olhão que já é preciso de ser lavado.


----------



## frusko (2 Fev 2013 às 14:43)

Se a senhora das Candeias chorar, está o inverno a passar; se a Senhora das Candeias rir, está o inverno para vir.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (2 Fev 2013 às 15:07)

aqui está a rir e bem....


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2013 às 15:42)

Há ainda alguma (bastante) divergência entre os vários modelos, mas parece-me que é evidente que se irá manter a tendência anticiclónica nos próximos dias, mas agora com um fluxo mais fresco e seco. Todos os modelos mostram um Atlântico mais bloqueado na próxima semana, originando uma circulação de norte ou nordeste em Portugal continental. Resumindo, a próxima semana não terá muitos motivos de interesse, mas será mais fresquinha.

A partir do Carnaval começam as divergências, há uma boa hipótese, prevista por metade do ensemble do GFS e do ECMWF de termos uma interessante entrada fria predominantemente seca, caso o anticiclone se aguente forte no Atlântico. Caso isso não aconteça, volta a cair-nos o AA em cima e temos outra semana amena como a que agora findou. Apesar do ECMWF a 32 dias apontar para um cenário de entrada fria, o que teria lógica face ao padrão que se irá instalar, e à entrada da MJO na fase 8, este ano tem sido bastante complicado conseguir-se parar a formação de depressões atlânticas na Terra Nova, pelo que estou um pouco céptico, por agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2013 às 20:19)

> *Previsão de longo prazo  - Previsão mensal - 4 fev. a 3 mar. 2013*
> *Precipitação e temperatura valores abaixo do normal*
> 
> Na precipitação total semanal prevêem-se valores abaixo do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 04/02 a 10/02 e valores acima do normal, para todo o território, na semana de 18/02 a 24/02. Nas semanas de 11/02 a 17/02 e de 25/02 a 03/03 não é possível identificar a existência de sinal estatisticamente significativo.
> ...



Bom, parece que vem aí um excelente evento de frio, já que a semana de 11/02 a 17/02 o ECMWF coloca uma anomalia negativa entre os -3ºC e os 0ºC, sendo a anomalia maior na parte interior do país e Sotavento Algarvio.


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2013 às 21:04)

Em termos de frio , esta última run do ECMWf  está bastante boa, embora ainda seja a umas longínquas 240 horas , com uma sinóptica destas não teríamos apenas frio,  mas também, provavelmente , alguma precipitação, em forma de aguaceiros  gelados vindos de Norte, seria possível nevar a cotas bastante baixas, vamos aguardar, pode ser que este Fevereiro que agora começou  nos reserve algumas surpresas de frio e neve.

Da maneira como o AA se está a posicionar, dá a entender que poderemos ter em Fevereiro algumas entradas frias, já de certa intensidade


----------



## cardu (2 Fev 2013 às 22:24)

Snifa disse:


> Em termos de frio , esta última run do ECMWf  está bastante boa, embora ainda seja a umas longínquas 240 horas , com uma sinóptica destas não teríamos apenas frio,  mas também, provavelmente , alguma precipitação, em forma de aguaceiros  gelados vindos de Norte, seria possível nevar a cotas bastante baixas, vamos aguardar, pode ser que este Fevereiro que agora começou  nos reserve algumas surpresas de frio e neve.
> 
> Da maneira como o AA se está a posicionar, dá a entender que poderemos ter em Fevereiro algumas entradas frias, já de certa intensidade




boa noite, para haver estas entradas frias o AA deve posicionar-se ao nível das Ilhas Britânicas?? Aguardo uma breve explicação para entender como a posição do AA pode influenciar este tipo de evento.


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2013 às 23:02)

Nessa última carta haveria frio bastante, faltaria que algum centro de baixas pressões com alguma identidade pudesse ou atravessar as altas pressões vinda de noroeste ou que alguma pequena depressão conseguisse atravessar o golfo da biscaia com capacidade para precipitar.


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2013 às 23:09)

Snifa disse:


> Em termos de frio , esta última run do ECMWf  está bastante boa, embora ainda seja a umas longínquas 240 horas , com uma sinóptica destas não teríamos apenas frio,  mas também, provavelmente , alguma precipitação, em forma de aguaceiros  gelados vindos de Norte, seria possível nevar a cotas bastante baixas, vamos aguardar, pode ser que este Fevereiro que agora começou  nos reserve algumas surpresas de frio e neve.
> 
> Da maneira como o AA se está a posicionar, dá a entender que poderemos ter em Fevereiro algumas entradas frias, já de certa intensidade



Saída operacional completamente desfasada da média do ensemble, infelizmente:






Deverá vir frio, mas não tanto, e bastante anticiclónico.


----------



## Brunomc (3 Fev 2013 às 12:03)

A run das 6 do GFS a partir das 192h mete muito frio..
Parece que a partir de meados de Fevereiro vamos mesmo ter algumas entradas mais frias..
Mas é preciso calma, porque 192h ainda é muito


----------



## David sf (3 Fev 2013 às 12:22)

Brunomc disse:


> A run das 6 do GFS a partir das 192h mete muito frio..
> Parece que a partir de meados de Fevereiro vamos mesmo ter algumas entradas mais frias..
> Mas é preciso calma, porque 192h ainda é muito



Os modelos estão todos à nora, na run das 00z do GFS o frio instalava-se às 144 horas, agora é às 192 horas, a média do ensemble subiu cerca de 2 a 4ºC das 00z para as 06z, a saída operacional do ECMWF continua ligeiramente desfasada da média do ensemble, todos os modelos ora prevêem fluxo frio de nordeste, ora prevêem entradas atlânticas, ora nos metem o AA em cima, neste momento tudo está indefinido a partir do próximo fim de semana. Certo é que a Europa Central estará fria, se chegará alguma coisa aqui, é impossível de afirmar com alguma segurança, nem sequer temos uma tendência.


----------



## Candy (3 Fev 2013 às 21:13)

Boa noite,

Voltando um pouco atrás... ainda o dia de Nossa Senhora das Candeias.  Pois lá diz o velho ditado que, pelo que me lembro, nunca falhou. Cá por casa, desde miúda que o oiço assim:

"Quando a Candelária ri, está o inverno p'ra vir. Quando a Candelária chora, está o inverno de fora"

Este é o dito antigo, usado pelos meus avós paternos, de Peniche, e também pelos avós maternos que vieram do Porto. Já eles diziam que na sua infância conheciam este ditado. Falamos em 1900. 
Não conhecia a nova forma de dizer o mesmo, mas o certo é que dizem todos o mesmo.

Vamos ver o que vem por ai. Será que os festejos de Carnaval vão sair à rua com Sol?


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2013 às 00:23)

stormy disse:


> Começa a surgir um padrão animador *para o final do mês/inicio de Fevereiro*.
> *
> Ao analisar os ensembles para dois pontos opostos do sul da Europa consegue-se distinguir uma inversão do campo da anomalia da temperatura a partir de inicios de Fevereiro*:
> 
> ...



*A tendencia no longo prazo está a apontar claramente para uma mudança a partir de meados do mês ( aprox 15Fev).*

Apesar de já em finais de Janeiro se denotarem algumas pistas, só agora surge mais defenida nos modelos a possivel mudança para um padrão mais animado..

Essa mudança será para uma situação em que teriamos bloqueio no Atlantico norte, e depressões a correr entre os Açores e a Europa do Sul, com possibilidade de bastante precipitação para a PI, Marrocos/RAM e RAA durante a 2a metade de Fev.
A MJO e o padrão na America do Norte (PNA+) favorecem ampliamente esta mudança para uma circulação como está abaixo esboçada.
No médio prazo a AO  e a NAO indicam claramente tendencias neutras a negativas o que é optimo sinal!






*A diferença entre este esboço e o que fiz no final de Janeiro é que agora surge como possibilidade um periodo de bloqueio Russo-Escandinavo, tipico da MJO 1, 2...*


----------



## a410ree (4 Fev 2013 às 00:32)

Já agora Algum ( Expert ) Conssegue me dizer se na madeira poderá haver chuva nos proximos dias, ou só sera vento e frio !!


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2013 às 01:22)

a410ree disse:


> Já agora Algum ( Expert ) Conssegue me dizer se na madeira poderá haver chuva nos proximos dias, ou só sera vento e frio !!



É possivel...na carta que coloquei acima e onde fiz o esboço, tens a vermelhos o desvio padrão do geopotencial dentro do ensemble.
Regiões onde esse desvio é maior (laranjas/vermelhos) são geralmente faixas onde é possivel que se criem as chamadas correntes perturbadas ( sucessão de onduações da frente polar que geram algum caos no ensemble).

É possivel que para finais ou meados deste mês as depressões começem a nascer aqui mais perto da PI e da RAM..


----------



## a410ree (4 Fev 2013 às 01:25)

stormy disse:


> É possivel...na carta que coloquei acima e onde fiz o esboço, tens a vermelhos o desvio padrão do geopotencial dentro do ensemble.
> Regiões onde esse desvioé maior (laranjas/vermelhos) são geralmente faixas onde é possivel que se criem corredores de depressões ( gerando algum caos no ensemble).
> 
> É possivel quepara finais ou meados deste mês as depressões começem a nascer aqui mais perto da PI e da RAM..



A melhor noticia que tive desde 1 de janeiro  Não era sem tempo  Obrigado pela informação !


----------



## stormy (4 Fev 2013 às 01:36)

a410ree disse:


> A melhor noticia que tive desde 1 de janeiro  Não era sem tempo  Obrigado pela informação !



Só um reparo...quando referi depressões estava a ser um pouco abusivo na intrepetação.
Já corrigi o post, o que quero dizer são ondulações no jet, e isso não é o mesmo que depressões mas sim aqueles tipos de tempo em que tens frentes a passar e ora vem o A ora vem a B mas sempre assim em sucessão, entendes?
Não é que se forme ali a norte uma depressão estacionada..é mais a tal sucessão

De resto, é sempre bom pois aumenta-se a possibilidade de tempo mais "activo"


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Fev 2013 às 09:23)

No site do IM dá chuva para Domingo


----------



## dASk (4 Fev 2013 às 11:01)

Maria Papoila disse:


> No site do IM dá chuva para Domingo



As previsões disponibilizadas nesta área são, em regra, até ao terceiro dia e para as Capitais de Distrito elaboradas pelos meteorologistas do IM. As previsões apresentadas a partir do quarto dia são geradas de forma automática a partir dos resultados dos modelos numéricos de previsão e desta forma devem ser interpretadas como tendências prováveis de evolução do estado do tempo. Probabilidade precipitação para valores > 1mm

Fonte: Ipma

Não convém dar muita importância a previsões acima do 3º dia, são apenas tendências geradas pelos modelos, o que não quer dizer que não possa vir a chover.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2013 às 11:03)

Que diferenças...

Algém me consegue explicar porquê?


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Fev 2013 às 11:05)

A "guerra" entre os 2 principais modelos (ECMWF e GFS) para o próximo fim de semana de Carnaval continua... Especialmente 2ª e 3ª... Enquanto o GFS continua a insistir em tempo anti-ciclónico (com algumas variações do AA ora mais para este, ora mais para oeste), o ECMWF, por seu lado, continua a insistir numa entrada de NW significativa para o Entrudo. O ensemble não é tão extremista como a run operacional mas também começa a revelar uma tendência para um Carnaval algo instável e frio, com um possível corrente perturbada de NW.

Quem vencerá? Já não faltam assim tantos dias .


----------



## beachboy30 (4 Fev 2013 às 11:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> Que diferenças...
> 
> Algém me consegue explicar porquê?



Era exatamente isso que eu estava a constatar . Muitas diferenças de facto, e "apenas" a uma semana... "Guerra" engraçada esta, entre modelos


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2013 às 11:59)

O ECM está melhor e é ele quem vai vencer, porque ele já insiste há 5 dias e à medida que os dias passam o tempo vem aproximando-se sempre do dia 10 de Fevereiro, enquanto o GFS esse anda perdido algures e só dá algo mais relativo lá para meados do mês.

O ECM está mais apetitoso mesmo a 240 horas com a possibilidade de as depressões descerem um pouco mais de latitude e quem sabe afectar mais as regiões do sul e a Madeira em que este Inverno tem sido apenas um pouco melhor mas continua bastante abaixo da média em termos de precipitação, onde em Dezembro e Janeiro a precipitação tem sido a rondar os 30 a 40 % em relação ao normal. Que venha é a chuva, porque provavelmente o Sotavento Algarvio já se encontra em situação de seca fraca.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2013 às 17:24)

O gfs mantém na saída das 12z!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Fev 2013 às 19:11)

Alguém tem o link para a precipitação do ECMWF é que o meu endereço nesta run dá erro, ainda na run das 00 funcionava bem.  Será que o ECMWF mudou o endereço?


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2013 às 19:50)

A confirmar-se o cenário do ECM, isto é, o enfraquecimento do AA e consequente entrada de noroeste lá para as próximas 2ª e 3ª feira, é uma enorme "derrota" para o GFS. Ainda agora saída das 12h deste último modelo, insiste em bloqueio na PI. Digo isto, porque o ECM desde 6ª feira que anda a projectar um cenário deste tipo, sendo que entretanto o GEM também já começa a colar ao europeu.


----------



## ferreira5 (4 Fev 2013 às 21:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Alguém tem o link para a precipitação do ECMWF é que o meu endereço nesta run dá erro, ainda na run das 00 funcionava bem.  Será que o ECMWF mudou o endereço?



Também não consigo ver...


----------



## David sf (4 Fev 2013 às 22:19)

A avassaladora diferença entre ECMWF e GFS para o Carnaval deve-se à modelação de uma depressão extratropical na costa leste americana. O GFS não a vê, mete um anticiclone na Terra Nova que impulsiona ar frio para o Atlântico reforçando as depressões e reactivando a circulação zonal:







O ECMWF modela no mesmo local uma depressão cavadíssima, que impulsiona a dorsal no meio do Atlântico, permite o corte do fluxo zonal, e a entrada de uma depressão secundária que se isola nas imediações da Península Ibérica e se instalaria no mar Tirreno:






Os modelos que costumam desempatar, GEM e UKMO, vêm a depressão, apesar de não tão cavada como a vê o ECMWF.

O ensemble do GFS apoia a respectiva operacional (nenhuma perturbação prevê o que o europeu prevê), o ensemble do ECMWF apoia a operacional.

Prevejo um brutal espalhanço do GFS nas próximas horas, daqueles a que tanto nos habituou o ano passado, mas que este ano ainda não tinha acontecido. Assim esperemos.

Caso isso aconteça e seja o ECMWF a acertar teremos um Carnaval fresco, com alguma humidade a norte, e uma possível ponte anticiclónica Açores-Escandinávia que poderia manter o frio seco por cá durante algum tempo.

Independentemente de tudo o que referi, ambos os modelos e seus ensembles prevêem a formação de altas pressões entre a Escandinávia e a Rússia, o que augura um bom mês de fevereiro, resta saber se para frio ou para chuva.


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Fev 2013 às 22:45)

Fantástica, toda esta situação. Excelente post DavidSF. Reparem como as previsões a 5 dias são falíveis !!! É necessário ver os vários modelos, analisar criticamente, misturar com experiência de ir acompanhando isto à anos...
os outputs gerados automaticamente têm uma validade muiiito limitada. refiro-me a Weather's.com,    accuweathers ou outros similares. Claro que eles têm ciência por de trás mas .... ao estendenrem as suas previsões a 1 mês... entram no campo da falta de realismo para não escrever coisa pior.
(desculpem esta poluição depois de um excelente post do david mas penso que é bom ajudar a esclarecer algumas pessoas que começaram a seguir o forum recenteemente, que se interessam mas que ainda estão muito "verdes")


----------



## a410ree (4 Fev 2013 às 23:30)

Alguem me pode informar algum site para ver esses modelos GFS etc ....


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2013 às 23:58)

a410ree disse:


> Alguem me pode informar algum site para ver esses modelos GFS etc ....




Está ai o link
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php

Na barra à esquerda tens os restantes (muitos)


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Fev 2013 às 23:59)

a410ree disse:


> Alguem me pode informar algum site para ver esses modelos GFS etc ....



www.meteociel.com
(do lado esquerdo tens os modelos. É também muito util ires ver o ensemble)

aqui o meteopt também tem os modelos. começa por 
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/ecmwf/europa

penso que não temos é ensembles.


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2013 às 00:01)

a410ree disse:


> Alguem me pode informar algum site para ver esses modelos GFS etc ....



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


----------



## João Sousa (5 Fev 2013 às 00:11)

GFS, cada vez mais só, mas ainda não está sozinho.
CFS


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2013 às 09:05)

O Europeu mantêm-se bastante estável e prevê uma entrada de frio considerável nos próximos dias , a partir das 144 horas, alguma precipitação prevista também, o que leva a crer em aguaceiros de neve a cotas médias/baixas, mas aponto mais para cotas médias, em especial lá para os dias 11/12 de Fevereiro.

Vamos ver.


----------



## beachboy30 (5 Fev 2013 às 10:19)

Eu estou em crer que iremos caminhar para uma situação intermédia, entre aquilo que o GFS tem apontado nos últimos dias e o ECMWF. Nem tanto AA em cima de nós, nem tanto corrente (muito) perturbada de NW. Uma espécie de meio termo. 

Da análise que fiz dos modelos esta manhã, parece-me que será para aí que caminhamos. Mas claro, ainda falta uma semana até ao Carnaval.

Portanto, foliões que querem sol para desfilar, nem tudo está perdido (ainda) .

Para quem prefere frio e chuva/neve, nem tudo está perdido também . Mas eu não estou muito convencido em relação a um episódio de chuva/neve... Frio, sim, mas provavelmente seco.


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2013 às 11:03)

O AEMET coloca na previsão 7 dias , cota de 400m para  Verin....


----------



## rozzo (5 Fev 2013 às 12:20)

O padrão tem sido relativamente "simples" e coerente desde Novembro/Dezembro.

Salvo um ou outro período mais instável e perturbado com alterações no _storm-track_ (que até proporcionou bastante precipitação), a tendência tem sido sempre a mesma, que é a posição do anticiclone no Atlântico obrigar as bolsas de ar frio em altitude a passar a Norte de nós, e depois como que a "caír" no Mediterrâneo, vezes sem conta, alimentadas também com ar frio nos níveis baixos.







Este padrão, volto a referir, se forem ver cartas desde há uns 3 meses atrás, tem sido dominante, e recorrente.

Padrão mau para nós, e óptimo para os italianos p.ex..
Padrão razoável para o Leste de Espanha pois têm sido e continuarão a ser beneficiados com entradas de raspão.
Isto claro já para não falar de toda a Europa central que é beneficiadissima em termos de nevões nestas condições..

Aqui infelizmente, dado este padrão, a tendência é sempre apenas entrar algum ar frio nos níveis baixos após frentes fracas, sem expressão em altitude (logo sem grande instabilidade). E de pouca dura... 

Mas claro, a sucessão de sistemas destes tem sido e vai continuar a ser tão comum, que existe sempre chance moderada de algum deles ter um percurso mais a Oeste, embora infelizmente os modelos os ameacem mais do que os que na verdade se realizam, como todos sabemos. 

Passagens mais "de raspão" têm chances moderadas de acontecer, dando evento bastante razoáveis, como o há de poucas semanas atrás.

A possibilidade de algum passar em cheio, com frio em altitude e ar mais continental nos níveis baixos é muito mais reduzida é claro. Estes últimos casos já por si são raros, os tais eventos "épicos", e sabemos muito bem que esta combinação é extremamente difícil, é preciso muita sorte de 3 ou 4 peças fundamentais na sinóptica se combinarem. 

Este ano está a ser muito fraco em termos de frio dado o padrão dominante e a posição do anticiclone, mas pelo menos a ténue esperança que nos resta é que a sinóptica está propícia a esses "afundamentos" com instabilidade que vamos vendo sucessivamente em direcção ao Mediterrâneo, com os quais vamos sonhando com os 5% de chances de um ser "o tal"... Por exemplo, em 2006, o padrão em Janeiro chegou a estar muito semelhante a este, e "o tal milagre" aconteceu, com aquela depressão "minúscula" mas certeira de dia 29 de Janeiro, e o que nós claro todos sabemos...

Mas isso é uma "gota de água no oceano"... 


De facto existe alguma tendência para a partir das 120-140h haver uma entrada mais a Oeste que a maioria, que seria em cheio em Espanha, e de raspão para nós. Parece algo semelhante à que deu um bom nevão a cotas médias há umas semanas, também penso que foi modelada de forma semelhante, e agora começa a haver algum consenso mínimo nos modelos, excepto GFS, pelas razões que o David já referiu. O mais natural é que acabe num cenário relativamente intermédio como disse o Beachboy, com bastante frio mas não muita instabilidade, e com a maior animação na faceta mediterrânica de Espanha. É o normal em mais de 50% dos casos assim, a incerteza nos modelos acabar a desviar para Leste, mas, há sempre os tais 5-10% de chances de acabar no final por ser tudo mais para Oeste do que os modelos previam (o menos frequente), e de no final carregar mais no frio. 

Penso que normalmente quando é o GFS a indiciar a mais de 5 dias cenários destes, acabamos sempre por ver nos dias antes a retirar frio até chegar o evento. Quando é o GFS que não está a "ver" o evento acabamos naturalmente por ver os meteogramas a carregar no frio cada vez mais próximo do evento. É sempre uma ténue esperança que me dá neste caso, apesar de ainda indefinido.

Mas afinal temos de nos agarrar a alguma coisa para nos animar...


----------



## Norther (5 Fev 2013 às 17:23)

O GFS das 12z melhorou para os dias de carnaval  vamos ver as próximas saídas dos modelos


----------



## a410ree (5 Fev 2013 às 19:20)

Obrigado pela ajuda  e pelos sites


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2013 às 21:17)

Como já era esperado, o GFS foi atrás do ECMWF (há muito tempo o GFS não dava uma "calinada" destas, em 12 horas o ensemble todo desceu mais de 5ºC no período entre 11 e 13 de fevereiro). Vamos então ter uma boa entrada de ar frio a partir de segunda-feira de Carnaval, não muito intensa, com uma duração que poderá variar entre as 24 horas e uma semana, dependendo do que se passar no Atlântico.

Comparando com o evento de neve a cotas médias de há duas semanas atrás, desta vez haverá mais frio à superfície, entrada com mais componente norte, mas por consequência, haverá menos precipitação.

A média da temperatura a 850 hpa do ensemble do ECMWF é negativa, desde esta madrugada até às 240 horas, no nordeste do país.


----------



## João Sousa (5 Fev 2013 às 21:38)

David sf disse:


> Como já era esperado, o GFS foi atrás do ECMWF (há muito tempo o GFS não dava uma "calinada" destas, em 12 horas o ensemble todo desceu mais de 5ºC no período entre 11 e 13 de fevereiro). Vamos então ter uma boa entrada de ar frio a partir de segunda-feira de Carnaval, não muito intensa, com uma duração que poderá variar entre as 24 horas e uma semana, dependendo do que se passar no Atlântico.
> 
> Comparando com o evento de neve a cotas médias de há duas semanas atrás, desta vez haverá mais frio à superfície, entrada com mais componente norte, mas por consequência, haverá menos precipitação.
> 
> A média da temperatura a 850 hpa do ensemble do ECMWF é negativa, desde esta madrugada até às 240 horas, no nordeste do país.



David, suscitaste-me uma dúvida. Na medida do possível, sabendo das limitações temporais e modelística, perguntava-te de que circunstâncias te estás a referir no Atlântico?

Um obrigado abraço


----------



## David sf (5 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

João Sousa disse:


> David, suscitaste-me uma dúvida. Na medida do possível, sabendo das limitações temporais e modelística, perguntava-te de que circunstâncias te estás a referir no Atlântico?
> 
> Um obrigado abraço



Da possível ligação entre o Anticiclone dos Açores e o Escandinavo, que pode bloquear a circulação zonal e manter a corrente continental. Tal situação não é muito provável de ocorrer, e a ocorrer até o mais provável é que o bloqueio fique demasiado próximo de nós, dificultando muito uma entrada fria considerável, mas vamos ver no que dá.


----------



## João Sousa (5 Fev 2013 às 22:01)

David sf disse:


> Da possível ligação entre o Anticiclone dos Açores e o Escandinavo, que pode bloquear a circulação zonal e manter a corrente continental. Tal situação não é muito provável de ocorrer, e a ocorrer até o mais provável é que o bloqueio fique demasiado próximo de nós, dificultando muito uma entrada fria considerável, mas vamos ver no que dá.



Mas olha que o GFS, embora os seus desvarios, tem andado nas últimas 2/3 semanas a projectar tal cenário. Mais, quando o faz, fá-lo quase sempre, via Açores, isto é, numa faixa central suficientemente afastada do território continental. 
Reforço a ideia, que me estou a referir a projecções sempre na casa das 200h e muitas horas ou mais.

Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## fishisco (5 Fev 2013 às 22:35)

o IPMA mudou hj drasticamente a previsao para domingo, segunda e terca para a minha zona (zona do marao) davam sol agora chuva, chegando a ser moderada na segunda com minimas nos 0c estou a ver que vai ser um grande carnaval eheheh


----------



## ferreira5 (5 Fev 2013 às 22:42)

Espero que agora o GFS vá atrás do ECMWF também na precipitação, pois este é bem mais generoso...!
Agora uma coisa é garantida, as meninas do samba "vão bater o dente"!


----------



## fishisco (5 Fev 2013 às 22:44)

sim o gfs 18z carregou bem no frio mas tirou toda a precipitacao...


----------



## Scuderia (6 Fev 2013 às 08:01)

Vamos ver se o GFS acerta para termos mais um evento de neve talvez o derradeiro


----------



## ampa62 (6 Fev 2013 às 10:00)

RUN (UTC Time) 	PLACE /OSL 	LATITUDE 	LONGITUDE 	LANGUAGE/UNITS
2013/02/06 06Z	Vila Nova de Cerveira , Viana do Castelo District, Portugal / 339 Meters 	41.89	-8.72	English / Metric

Panel 	Date/Time 	W.10M 	W.850 	Rain 	Cape 	LI 	DAM 	H.850 	H.500 	T.2M 	RH.2M 	T.850 	T.500 	Baro 	Clouds 	Snow
+3	Wed 06/02 09H	20 VentoDir	59 VentoDir	0.1	59	12.8	541	1546	5643	8.8	76	-2.7	-19.0	1027.9	88	1000
+6	Wed 06/02 12H	25 VentoDir	54 VentoDir	0.1	43	12.5	543	1551	5657	10.7	67	-2.1	-18.5	1028.0	64	1050
+9	Wed 06/02 15H	27 VentoDir	57 VentoDir	0.1	40	11.7	543	1547	5656	10.9	69	-1.3	-18.3	1027.2	27	1200
+12	Wed 06/02 18H	21 VentoDir	67 VentoDir	0.1	26	11.9	544	1546	5664	8.8	84	-0.8	-18.3	1027.7	37	1250
+15	Wed 06/02 21H	17 VentoDir	68 VentoDir	0.0	3	13.6	544	1554	5677	7.5	84	-1.4	-18.6	1029.1	13	1050
+18	Thu 07/02 00H	16 VentoDir	59 VentoDir	0.0	2	14.5	544	1556	5679	6.5	83	-2.4	-19.2	1029.7	10	850
+21	Thu 07/02 03H	14 VentoDir	52 VentoDir	0.0	1	14.9	543	1557	5676	5.7	83	-2.6	-19.8	1030.4	24	800
+24	Thu 07/02 06H	12 VentoDir	47 VentoDir	0.0	1	15.4	543	1564	5683	5.5	85	-2.9	-19.8	1031.5	28	700
+27	Thu 07/02 09H	11 VentoDir	48 VentoDir	0.0	1	14.8	543	1569	5691	6.6	80	-2.5	-19.9	1032.1	29	750
+30	Thu 07/02 12H	13 VentoDir	40 VentoDir	0.0	10	12.5	544	1572	5695	9.9	64	-2.1	-20.4	1031.5	25	1000
+33	Thu 07/02 15H	15 VentoDir	34 VentoDir	0.0	16	11.0	544	1562	5684	10.7	63	-1.9	-20.6	1029.6	34	1050
+36	Thu 07/02 18H	14 VentoDir	38 VentoDir	0.0	8	11.2	544	1560	5677	8.0	79	-1.5	-20.7	1029.7	31	1050
+39	Thu 07/02 21H	12 VentoDir	49 VentoDir	0.0	0	10.7	543	1560	5670	6.9	86	0.2	-21.7	1029.8	55	1250
+42	Fri 08/02 00H	9 VentoDir	51 VentoDir	0.0	0	10.7	544	1556	5669	6.2	88	1.1	-21.9	1028.5	34	1350
+45	Fri 08/02 03H	6 VentoDir	57 VentoDir	0.1	0	10.0	544	1545	5656	6.6	91	1.7	-21.3	1026.8	58	1600
+48	Fri 08/02 06H	15 VentoDir	53 VentoDir	0.3	1	7.8	543	1534	5641	8.1	93	1.8	-21.8	1026.1	64	1450
+51	Fri 08/02 09H	18 VentoDir	68 VentoDir	0.0	2	10.7	543	1537	5647	8.0	83	1.8	-21.2	1027.1	30	1250
+54	Fri 08/02 12H	21 VentoDir	61 VentoDir	0.0	9	10.7	543	1540	5651	10.5	66	0.1	-20.5	1026.9	15	1200
+57	Fri 08/02 15H	22 VentoDir	51 VentoDir	0.0	17	9.8	544	1529	5642	11.1	64	-1.2	-20.7	1025.1	11	1150
+60	Fri 08/02 18H	18 VentoDir	55 VentoDir	0.0	9	10.8	544	1529	5645	8.3	80	-1.2	-20.4	1025.4	14	1100
+63	Fri 08/02 21H	18 VentoDir	67 VentoDir	0.0	1	11.9	544	1531	5655	7.4	84	-0.8	-20.4	1026.5	23	1050
+66	Sat 09/02 00H	16 VentoDir	64 VentoDir	0.0	1	11.9	545	1532	5662	7.1	85	-1.0	-20.7	1026.8	22	1050
+69	Sat 09/02 03H	15 VentoDir	59 VentoDir	0.0	10	11.4	544	1529	5656	7.1	83	-1.3	-21.4	1026.6	48	950
+72	Sat 09/02 06H	14 VentoDir	56 VentoDir	0.0	0	12.5	543	1531	5649	5.7	84	-0.2	-22.2	1027.1	45	900
+75	Sat 09/02 09H	11 VentoDir	46 VentoDir	0.0	0	11.2	542	1543	5645	6.3	81	0.9	-23.6	1028.2	39	1000
+78	Sat 09/02 12H	12 VentoDir	41 VentoDir	0.0	0	9.0	542	1552	5649	9.7	65	3.0	-23.7	1028.2	41	1300
+81	Sat 09/02 15H	14 VentoDir	37 VentoDir	0.0	0	7.3	542	1541	5635	10.9	63	3.4	-23.7	1026.2	29	1450
+84	Sat 09/02 18H	12 VentoDir	29 VentoDir	0.0	0	9.2	542	1542	5636	7.7	79	3.5	-22.5	1026.4	19	1450
+87	Sat 09/02 21H	10 VentoDir	22 VentoDir	0.0	0	12.0	542	1545	5643	6.3	84	3.6	-21.1	1027.1	4	1500
+90	Sun 10/02 00H	7 VentoDir	22 VentoDir	0.0	0	12.9	543	1539	5640	5.1	87	3.3	-21.0	1026.6	29	1500
+93	Sun 10/02 03H	4 VentoDir	28 VentoDir	0.0	0	11.5	542	1525	5626	4.8	87	2.1	-21.8	1024.8	80	1300
+96	Sun 10/02 06H	10 VentoDir	44 VentoDir	0.0	0	9.8	542	1512	5611	6.1	88	1.4	-22.4	1023.1	73	1300
+99	Sun 10/02 09H	14 VentoDir	49 VentoDir	3.4	12	5.9	541	1509	5592	8.4	94	1.8	-23.1	1022.6	97	1550
+102	Sun 10/02 12H	21 VentoDir	44 VentoDir	1.1	42	7.6	539	1505	5579	9.8	76	-2.0	-22.9	1022.2	95	1000
+105	Sun 10/02 15H	22 VentoDir	44 VentoDir	0.2	79	8.1	538	1490	5550	9.8	68	-2.4	-23.2	1020.6	67	900
+108	Sun 10/02 18H	13 VentoDir	46 VentoDir	0.2	45	8.9	536	1481	5528	7.1	82	-2.5	-23.4	1020.2	78	850
+111	Sun 10/02 21H	24 VentoDir	66 VentoDir	2.0	40	6.9	535	1467	5498	7.3	88	-1.7	-24.6	1018.3	97	1050
+114	Mon 11/02 00H	25 VentoDir	67 VentoDir	2.4	44	7.2	532	1447	5453	6.3	89	-2.8	-25.7	1016.1	98	800
+117	Mon 11/02 03H	26 VentoDir	70 VentoDir	2.1	61	5.8	527	1429	5390	5.1	86	-4.3	-29.2	1014.4	98	400
+120	Mon 11/02 06H	22 VentoDir	64 VentoDir	1.3	48	0.5	526	1422	5374	4.6	88	-3.8	-34.7	1014.7	96	350
+123	Mon 11/02 09H	23 VentoDir	69 VentoDir	0.0	39	1.5	526	1451	5401	5.1	86	-4.0	-33.8	1017.8	66	300
+126	Mon 11/02 12H	23 VentoDir	59 VentoDir	0.1	81	8.2	530	1472	5459	7.5	79	-3.8	-25.4	1019.9	35	600
+129	Mon 11/02 15H	24 VentoDir	60 VentoDir	0.4	95	6.8	532	1476	5485	8.2	78	-3.2	-25.6	1019.9	37	750
+132	Mon 11/02 18H	20 VentoDir	61 VentoDir	0.2	29	7.4	533	1487	5505	6.4	84	-3.2	-26.0	1021.2	30	750
+135	Mon 11/02 21H	18 VentoDir	58 VentoDir	0.0	11	10.1	533	1501	5522	6.1	83	-3.2	-23.9	1023.0	31	650
+138	Tue 12/02 00H	19 VentoDir	61 VentoDir	0.2	9	11.0	534	1503	5535	6.4	85	-2.7	-22.5	1023.5	41	800
+141	Tue 12/02 03H	20 VentoDir	58 VentoDir	0.2	14	10.4	535	1497	5534	6.7	86	-2.2	-22.5	1022.8	57	900
+144	Tue 12/02 06H	18 VentoDir	54 VentoDir	0.1	25	9.9	536	1501	5542	6.8	87	-2.5	-22.8	1023.4	66	900
+147	Tue 12/02 09H	16 VentoDir	52 VentoDir	0.1	24	10.3	536	1511	5558	7.2	86	-2.2	-22.2	1024.8	50	900

Uma boa combinação de cotas e pluviosidade. Em sintonia com as previsões da AEMET para a região. Será que vamos ter sorte?


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2013 às 15:11)

Estarei eu a ver mal, ou o GFS tem previsões de queda de neve acima dos 100m?http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2013 às 15:22)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Estarei eu a ver mal, ou o GFS tem previsões de queda de neve acima dos 100m?http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal



para onde? :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, quero já provas disso!!! xD


----------



## trepkos (6 Fev 2013 às 15:27)

david 6 disse:


> para onde? :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, quero já provas disso!!! xD



Não é para essa zona. No Alentejo poderá cair neve apenas em São Mamede como de resto já aconteceu há umas semanas atrás.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2013 às 15:33)

trepkos disse:


> Não é para essa zona. No Alentejo poderá cair neve apenas em São Mamede como de resto já aconteceu há umas semanas atrás.



bahhhhh porque é que tive de nascer nesta zona -.-

PS:coruche não é alentejo é ribatejo :P


----------



## trepkos (6 Fev 2013 às 15:35)

david 6 disse:


> bahhhhh porque é que tive de nascer nesta zona -.-
> 
> PS:coruche não é alentejo é ribatejo :P



Coruche fica a 40 km de Montemor. Nada muda muito em 40 km's. É praticamente tudo a mesma coisa.

Mas isso resolve-se, quando chegar o evento e se mantiver a neve vais ter com 'ela'.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2013 às 16:19)

trepkos disse:


> Coruche fica a 40 km de Montemor. Nada muda muito em 40 km's. É praticamente tudo a mesma coisa.
> 
> Mas isso resolve-se, quando chegar o evento e se mantiver a neve vais ter com 'ela'.



sim ta bem, mas nao deixa de ser ribatejo :P só que é ribatejo sul
espero que sim


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2013 às 16:27)

No que diz respeito a cotas de neve para 2ª feira (o dia que estava mais promissor) certamente que, e de uma forma generalizada, as cotas irão subir nesta run das 12z face à saída das 6h. Um pequeno ajuste (anticiclone mais encostado e entrada fria empurrada mais para Espanha e o resultado final é o esperado. Precipitação sim, alguma; frio a 850 hPa o suficiente, mas a 500 hPa a temperatura subiu muito entre runs com as cotas consequentemente a subirem. Os próximos dias serão certamente de tira e põe... vejamos os restantes modelos.


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2013 às 16:33)

Infelizmente, a tendência continua a ser a mesma que referi no meu post de ontem, a de as _cut-off_'s se deslocarem para latitudes baixas sempre muito a Leste, em direcção ao Mediterrâneo, sobrando para nós bastante frio a níveis baixos, mas pouco ou nenhum (e apenas temporário) a níveis altos, e consequente ausência de instabilidade que possa levar a neve a cotas baixas de forma mais abrangente.
Sobram apenas, como já foi dito, algumas chances para o nordeste do país, e sempre com pouquíssima precipitação.


Infelizmente a seguinte carta é mais que exemplar...







Resta-nos ir "sonhando" que deste corredor até bastante generoso de entradas frias a "pingar" no Mediterrâneo, calhe "a tal", o tal "milagre" em que uma delas passe em cheio mais a Oeste, em cima de Portugal... Mas Fevereiro vai passando...


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2013 às 16:41)

rozzo disse:


> Infelizmente, a tendência continua a ser a mesma que referi no meu post de ontem, a de as _cut-off_'s se deslocarem para latitudes baixas sempre muito a Leste, em direcção ao Mediterrâneo, sobrando para nós bastante frio a níveis baixos, mas pouco ou nenhum (e apenas temporário) a níveis altos, e consequente ausência de instabilidade que possa levar a neve a cotas baixas de forma mais abrangente.
> Sobram apenas, como já foi dito, algumas chances para o nordeste do país, e sempre com pouquíssima precipitação.
> 
> 
> ...



Esta carta aí apresentada também corresponde ao final daquilo que eventualmente se possa passar, não sendo na minha opinião a mais adequada, uma vez que para segunda e terça representam bem melhor!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mr. Neves (6 Fev 2013 às 17:18)

trepkos disse:


> Não é para essa zona. No Alentejo poderá cair neve apenas em São Mamede como de resto já aconteceu há umas semanas atrás.



Pois eu estava-me a referir à minha localidade


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2013 às 17:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois eu estava-me a referir à minha localidade



mesmo assim 100m para ai, é uma cota baixa


----------



## Norther (6 Fev 2013 às 19:03)

Desanimei nesta saída, a bolha de frio aos 500hpa foi desviada pelo nosso anticiclone mais para leste, antes abrangia o norte e interior centro do país com isos -32, -34 agora...


----------



## carlitinhos (6 Fev 2013 às 19:46)

Norther disse:


> Desanimei nesta saída, a bolha de frio aos 500hpa foi desviada pelo nosso anticiclone mais para leste, antes abrangia o norte e interior centro do país com isos -32, -34 agora...



irra, mas ninguem tem para ai um cabo para de prender esse artista do AA bem mais longe de Portugal???, chega a chatear esse cara passar o ano quase todo aqui colado, d'a vontade de gritar: "vai de retro satanas".

cumpts


----------



## cova beira (6 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

para já a média dos ensembles do europeu colocam tudo um pouco mais a oeste 







há alguns modelos a modelar uma pequena perturbação que pode aumentar muito os valores da precipitação para a madrugada de terça inclusivamente se ganhasse um pouco de força e a sua pressão baixasse podia colocar ventos de sul sueste que seriam bem melhores para a queda de neve, mas para já é apenas uma possibilidade muito remota.


----------



## pefsilva (6 Fev 2013 às 22:28)

boa noite a todos ...

Este fim de semana (9,10,11,12) vou com um grupo de escuteiros até ao parque nacional da sanabria realizar uma ascenção ao pena trevinca .

será que me podem dizer previsão do tempo, vento ,acumulações etc.

desde já agradeço a vossa disponibilidade


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Fev 2013 às 23:20)

pefsilva disse:


> boa noite a todos ...
> 
> Este fim de semana (9,10,11,12) vou com um grupo de escuteiros até ao parque nacional da sanabria realizar uma ascenção ao pena trevinca .
> 
> ...



Vai  estar muito frio,muita neve,visibilidadde reduzida...eu conheço bem a Sanábria e nnestes episódios é bastante agreste...para teres uma ideia aínda é possível ver neve desde o ultimo evento, por isso imagina as acumulações!


----------



## pefsilva (6 Fev 2013 às 23:25)

ferreira5 disse:


> Vai  estar muito frio,muita neve,visibilidadde reduzida...eu conheço bem a Sanábria e nnestes episódios é bastante agreste...para teres uma ideia aínda é possível ver neve desde o ultimo evento, por isso imagina as acumulações!



mas o que prevês de acumulações para 0s 1800 metros ?

obrigado


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2013 às 07:31)

Bons dias, 

Boas perspectivas para o Carnaval, bastante frio , iso - 4 a entrar, em especial a  Norte

ECM 0Z






GFS 0Z






Está prevista precipitação para este dias, as serras do Norte e do Centro  deverão ficar com boa camada...


----------



## fishisco (7 Fev 2013 às 10:01)

boas! digam-me uma coisa senhores super hiper mega mais entendidos que eu, este evento que se aproxima e parecido a aquele q veio no dia 21 ou 22 de janeiro? e que nesse "morri na praia" (termo triste pq nesse dia morreu a minha avo  ) ou sera que neste posso vir mesmo a ter neve? o accuweatherr diz que sim, o ipma diz que vou ter chuva moderada e minima de 0 o meteograma do gfs da... posso comecar a sonhar? lol


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2013 às 10:22)

pefsilva disse:


> boa noite a todos ...
> 
> Este fim de semana (9,10,11,12) vou com um grupo de escuteiros até ao parque nacional da sanabria realizar uma ascenção ao pena trevinca .
> 
> ...



Caro companheiro!

A época para visitar o parque do Lago da Sanábria é excelente! Neve não faltará certamente...! 
Já subir a Peña Trevinca... não me parece grande ideia...
Vais estar frio (temperaturas inferiores a -5ºC acima dos 1500msnm), vai estar vento (velocidades na ordem dos 50km/h) e a visibilidade pode estar muito condicionada... 
Se vocês conhecerem muito bem o terreno e tiverem bastante experiência nesse tipo de condições... boa escalada!

Uma canhota! 

P.S. Um conselho: Subam lá acima em Maio!


----------



## pefsilva (7 Fev 2013 às 10:28)

Z13 disse:


> Caro companheiro!
> 
> A época para visitar o parque do Lago da Sanábria é excelente! Neve não faltará certamente...!
> Já subir a Peña Trevinca... não me parece grande ideia...
> ...




lol sim , quanto ao que falas teremos todos os cuidados ja que somos um grupo com bastante experiencia em ascenções e iremos devidamente equipados( epi granpons piolets, etc etc ) o meu grande receio e a neve fofa pois o unico material que não temos para todos e raquetes ....

por essa razão e que eu gostava de saber o que preveem de acumulações . 


alem disto tudo nunca nos esquecemos que a montanha estara sempre lá ... 


tirarei fotos para vos meter um bocadinho de raiva 


canhota ...


----------



## Z13 (7 Fev 2013 às 10:48)

pefsilva disse:


> por essa razão e que eu gostava de saber o que preveem de acumulações .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As acumulações a esta distância são muito incertas...

O GFS coloca uma acumulação até 25cm no total desses dias... mas com o vento previsto já sabes que caminharás em zonas com 10cm de neve recente e noutras com 40cm... devido à acção do vento. 

Agora que prometeste... vais ter mesmo que postar umas fotos da neve!!!


----------



## fishisco (7 Fev 2013 às 10:56)

o gfs 6z voltou a tirar frio mas a meter precipitacao, subiu-me a cota para os 450m ou seja neve para os locais do costume...


----------



## Norther (7 Fev 2013 às 11:18)

Neste momento parece que pode haver condições para termos neve a cotas de 600 metros sensivelmente no interior norte e centro do país entre madrugada de segunda e terça feira, vamos ver a quantidade de precipitação porque ainda deve haver alterações  e é pena a bolsa de ar frio aos 500hpa não passar por cá porque frio aos 850hpa parece haver o suficiente.



 

A precipitação é que havia de aumentar, como se sabe nestas entradas será mais a norte que no centro e na Cova da Beira é sempre mais complicado porque tem que se vencer a barreira da Serra da Estrela.



 

O GFS vê um cavamento a atravessar Portugal, como referiu o Cova Beira e traz uma boa quantidade de precipitação durante a madrugada de terça feira, durante esse período e o que agora se esta modelar poderá trazer ventos a superfície de leste na região do interior, melhora as condições para a neve porque o ar será mais seco e demora o varrimento do ar frio.



 



 



 









veremos as próximas saídas


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Fev 2013 às 11:22)

pefsilva disse:


> lol sim , quanto ao que falas teremos todos os cuidados ja que somos um grupo com bastante experiencia em ascenções e iremos devidamente equipados( epi granpons piolets, etc etc ) o meu grande receio e a neve fofa pois o unico material que não temos para todos e raquetes ....
> 
> por essa razão e que eu gostava de saber o que preveem de acumulações .
> 
> ...



Para teres uma ideia, daqui da cidade vê-se que existe uma acumulação razoável, por isso imagina na segunda e terça...podes contar com uns 50cm....


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2013 às 11:44)

Realmente nessa carta às 120h existe uma ligeira baixa à superfície, o que aumentaria a precipitação. Agora se isso é bom ou não, eu tenho as minhas dúvidas, pois uma coisa é uma baixa dessas associada a uma bolsa de ar frio importante em altitude, em que esse sistema fica como que "isolado" do circundante, com um afundamento frio importante, ao estilo de 29 Janeiro 2006.
Outra coisa é haver uma circulação fechada dessas à superfície sem expressão em altitude, que na verdade não se "isola", e como consequência permite a entrada de ar húmido morno marítimo nos níveis baixos no flanco onde o vento é do quadrante Oeste. Ainda é relativamente longe para acreditar demasiado numa previsão de um sistema de mesoscala, vamos ver mais perto, mas se acontecesse como está nessa carta a 120h do GFS teríamos o 2º caso, e não o 1º.
Ou seja, na maior parte das regiões, esse pico de precipitação estaria associado a uma clara subida das cotas de neve com injeção de ar mais quente e húmido.
Claro que do flanco oposto, seria sempre diferente a história, podendo haver alguma instabilidade sem chegar a entrar esse ar quente. É o típico destas pequenas depressões em ar frio, num espaço de poucas centenas ou até dezenas de km's tudo muda drasticamente, sendo esta mudança drástica menos importante, e o evento mais "seguro" ou abrangente quanto maior for a expressão da depressão em altitude, o que para já (reforço que estamos longe para ter confiança numa previsão mesoscalar como esta ainda) não parece ser o caso.
Aguardemos, que apesar do melhor ser claramente para o Nordeste da península, a situação é razoável e merece algum entusiasmo, pelo menos para o pessoal do interior Norte e Centro.


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2013 às 13:15)

na previsão descritiva do ipma já tem isto para domingo:
"previsão para domingo, 10.fevereiro.2013

Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
de norte para sul.
Períodos de chuva nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela, em especial a partir do início da tarde.
Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros, descendo a cota
para os 400/600 metros para o final do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir do meio da manhã,
e sendo temporariamente forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral a
norte do Cabo Carvoeiro para o final do dia.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante
oeste, tornando-se gradualmente forte a muito forte
(40 a 60 km/h) a partir do final da manhã, com rajadas da
ordem dos 90 km/h.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno, com formação de geada nas
regiões do interior."

claro que ainda falta 3 dias até lá ainda pode mudar algumas coisas


----------



## squidward (7 Fev 2013 às 17:24)

É impressão minha ou o GFS12z carregou um pouco mais no frio?


----------



## fishisco (7 Fev 2013 às 17:30)

sim ja baixou as cotas de novo e com precipitacao  mas ainda falta mt


----------



## cardu (7 Fev 2013 às 17:55)

se a iso-4 descer um pouco mais e se houver precipitação, segunda-feira pode repetir-se o evento do carnaval de 1983, mas neste caso apenas de Coimbra para cima. Os peritos aí no fórum podem dizer de sua justiça mas na minha opinião poderia nevar a partir de uma cota a rondar os 200 metros.


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2013 às 18:05)

cardu disse:


> se a iso-4 descer um pouco mais e se houver precipitação, segunda-feira pode repetir-se o evento do carnaval de 1983, mas neste caso apenas de Coimbra para cima. Os peritos aí no fórum podem dizer de sua justiça mas na minha opinião poderia nevar a partir de uma cota a rondar os 200 metros.



Sendo um pouco conservador, para evitar euforias, ou desilusões, parece-me muito optimista, excepto para o extremo NE do país, isto claro tendo em conta o cenário previsto actualmente pelo GFS. Pode mudar...

Mas como já se disse, apesar desse frio importante em níveis baixos, vai faltar à partida bastante frio nos níveis altos, para instabilizar a atmosfera, e para promover afundamentos importantes em aguaceiros mais fortes.
Ainda assim, de facto na 2ª-feira "não ponho as mãos no fogo" de certeza. Eheheh. Se já tendo em conta a previsão actual não é de admirar _água-neve_ a cotas bastante baixas no Norte do país, caso tenhamos a sorte de haver mais desvio nos modelos num bom sentido, quem sabe...

Mas volto a repetir que um cenário de tão pequena escala, a estes dias, é muito marginal e tanto pode mudar para um melhor como pior, e claro, que no extremo NE será sempre onde existe chance de cotas mais baixas, a rondar esses valores, caso haja precipitação...


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2013 às 18:07)

cardu disse:


> se a iso-4 descer um pouco mais e se houver precipitação, segunda-feira pode repetir-se o evento do carnaval de 1983, mas neste caso apenas de Coimbra para cima. Os peritos aí no fórum podem dizer de sua justiça mas na minha opinião poderia nevar a partir de uma cota a rondar os 200 metros.



Não creio que a cota baixe tanto, é uma entrada fria mas marítima,com forte componente noroeste,nestas situações é improvável que neve a cotas tão baixas...fosse uma entrada mais de norte, ou nordeste, com a bolsa de ar frio em cima de nós, precipitação associada, e as cotas podiam ser mais baixas,assim, no litoral, no máximo poderemos ter alguns aguaceiros com granizo...


----------



## LuisFilipe (7 Fev 2013 às 18:47)

Boas pessoal.

Mas que nortada forte e insistente é esta?

Nao é nada normal... normalmente dias de ceu limpo com nortada faz-me lembrar o verão..

E pelos vistos continua para a proxima semana..


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2013 às 19:14)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Mas que nortada forte e insistente é esta?
> 
> ...



Realmente não tamos muito diferentes do Verão!! lá iremos ter 3 dias mais frios finalmente e com alguma chuva nada de mais, logo a seguir cai de novo o AA em cima!! Mais uma vez é o Norte a ser beneficiado como em todos os eventos este Inverno! Está a ser outro Inverno para esquecer no Centro/Sul
Talvez venha a melhorar nos últimos 8 dias do mês...


----------



## cova beira (7 Fev 2013 às 19:23)

com as isos tão baixas a 850 hpa como tem sido modelado nas ultimas runs basta a bolsa de ar frio em altitude se desviar um pouco para oeste para as cotas descerem muito, para já o GEM modelo canadiano tem sido muito consistente e recordo que no evento do passado janeiro foi o o mais certeiro.

ficam aqui as diferenças na temperatura em altura entre o europeu e gem diferenças estas que podem significar um desvio a rondar os 200 300 metros na cota de neve


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2013 às 19:48)

cova beira disse:


> com as isos tão baixas a 850 hpa como tem sido modelado nas ultimas runs basta a bolsa de ar frio em altitude se desviar um pouco para oeste para as cotas descerem muito, para já o GEM modelo canadiano tem sido muito consistente e recordo que no evento do passado janeiro foi o o mais certeiro.
> 
> ficam aqui as diferenças na temperatura em altura entre o europeu e gem diferenças estas que podem significar um desvio a rondar os 200 300 metros na cota de neve



Visto pelo UKMO modelo que confio bastante o panorama não é o melhor, espero que esteja enganado mas na minha opinião o GFS está muito optimista assim como o Europeu. De qualquer forma é mais uma entrada de Noroeste que para nós já sabemos o que se vai passar. Esperemos por surpresas


----------



## Brigantia (7 Fev 2013 às 19:53)

pefsilva disse:


> boa noite a todos ...
> 
> Este fim de semana (9,10,11,12) vou com um grupo de escuteiros até ao parque nacional da sanabria realizar uma ascenção ao pena trevinca .
> 
> ...



Já aqui foi dito que só devem avançar se estiverem bem preparados.
Atenção à sensação térmica que deverá ser terrível principalmente nos dias 11 e 12.
No que respeita a acumulações de neve ainda é um pouco cedo mas aparentemente serão significativas.
Devem ainda ter em conta que na Sanabria deverá começar a nevar durante a manhã de Domingo.















Eu com estas previsões não subia a Pena Trevinca. Fiquem pelo parque em redor do lago onde já poderão desfrutar de bastante neve e excelentes paisagens.


----------



## cova beira (7 Fev 2013 às 20:01)

spiritmind disse:


> Visto pelo UKMO modelo que confio bastante o panorama não é o melhor, espero que esteja enganado mas na minha opinião o GFS está muito optimista assim como o Europeu. De qualquer forma é mais uma entrada de Noroeste que para nós já sabemos o que se vai passar. Esperemos por surpresas
> 
> 
> eu diria que  o gfs e europeu estão um pouco pessimistas em relação a outros modelos mais pequenos a saida determinista do gfs é muito mais quente aos 500hpa que a maioria dos ensembles, volto a repetir se a bolsa é desviada um pouco mais para oeste a cota de neve vai ser mais baixa que o habitual para este tipo de entrada


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2013 às 20:09)

[quote eu diria que  o gfs e europeu estão um pouco pessimistas em relação a outros modelos mais pequenos a saida determinista do gfs é muito mais quente aos 500hpa que a maioria dos ensembles, volto a repetir se a bolsa é desviada um pouco mais para oeste a cota de neve vai ser mais baixa que o habitual para este tipo de entrada[/quote]

Sim mas ai é que está a questão tanto pode deslocar para OESTE e termos uma vantagem a nível de cotas mas pode bem desviar para Este como o Ukmo modela.

Previsão do GFS a +96h





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ukmo


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2013 às 21:19)

se for os tais 400/600m norte e centro e serra sao mamede, acham que há alguma hipótese de nevar nas serras mais perto de mim  ? que são elas:

serra de aire (679m) tou a 100km dela
serra dos candeeiros (610m) tou a 100km dela
serra de montejunto (666m) tou a 77km dela
serra da ossa (653m) tou a 130km dela
serra da arrabida (503m) e serra de sintra (529m) tou a 95km e 110km (*estas dúvido mesmo muito muito muito mas... mas e nas outras será que dá? eu tou com esperanças principalmente na serra de aire e é a que tenho mais hipotese de ir ver se acontecer*
e depois há a serra são mamede (1025m) que muito provável é la nevar, mas essa estou a 135km de portalegre


----------



## cova beira (7 Fev 2013 às 21:36)

spiritmind essa carta não é de hoje a de hoje esta um pouco  mais a oeste

 os ensembles do europeu estão também um pouco melhores que a determinista


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2013 às 21:36)

david 6 disse:


> (*estas dúvido mesmo muito muito muito mas... mas e nas outras será que dá? eu tou com esperanças principalmente na serra de aire e é a que tenho mais hipotese de ir ver se acontecer*
> e depois há a serra são mamede (1025m) que muito provável é la nevar, mas essa estou a 135km de portalegre



Eu se estivesse a 135 km de portalegre aproveitava para lá ir. Almoçava descansado porque come-se bem por lá.


----------



## GARFEL (7 Fev 2013 às 21:46)

Agreste disse:


> Eu se estivesse a 135 km de portalegre aproveitava para lá ir. Almoçava descansado porque come-se bem por lá.



de todas as referidas a minha aposta ia mesmo para a de s. mamede, estou a 30 km de mira daire e não tenho grandes espectativas


----------



## trepkos (7 Fev 2013 às 21:57)

david 6 disse:


> se for os tais 400/600m norte e centro e serra sao mamede, acham que há alguma hipótese de nevar nas serras mais perto de mim  ? que são elas:
> 
> serra de aire (679m) tou a 100km dela
> serra dos candeeiros (610m) tou a 100km dela
> ...



Só mesmo em São Mamede. A distância não é desculpa. 

Vivo a 150 km de Marvão - São Mamede e estive lá a ver a neve há umas semana atrás.

Quem sabe se desta vez não volto lá.


----------



## pefsilva (7 Fev 2013 às 21:57)

Brigantia disse:


> Já aqui foi dito que só devem avançar se estiverem bem preparados.
> Atenção à sensação térmica que deverá ser terrível principalmente nos dias 11 e 12.
> No que respeita a acumulações de neve ainda é um pouco cedo mas aparentemente serão significativas.
> Devem ainda ter em conta que na Sanabria deverá começar a nevar durante a manhã de Domingo.
> ...



Iremos ter todos os cuidados... o local que vai servir de base é o refugio de vega del conde. 

Agradeço a vossa preocupação mas temos alguma experiência e com toda a certeza tomaremos decisão mais correcta no momento . 

desde ja deixo o meu obrigado pelas dicas ... estou a ver que o próximos dias prometem .


canhotas e ja tenho a maquina de lado ...


----------



## ACalado (7 Fev 2013 às 22:05)

cova beira disse:


> spiritmind essa carta não é de hoje a de hoje esta um pouco  mais a oeste
> 
> os ensembles do europeu estão também um pouco melhores que a determinista



Esta é a fax chart modelada hoje dia 7/02/13 com a previsão para daqui a +72h


----------



## david 6 (7 Fev 2013 às 22:06)

trepkos disse:


> Só mesmo em São Mamede. A distância não é desculpa.
> 
> Vivo a 150 km de Marvão - São Mamede e estive lá a ver a neve há umas semana atrás.
> 
> Quem sabe se desta vez não volto lá.



leva me lá


----------



## aqpcb (7 Fev 2013 às 22:14)

a410ree disse:


> Alguem me pode informar algum site para ver esses modelos GFS etc ....



Não sei se já estas informado mas o site associado a fórum


----------



## Paulo H (7 Fev 2013 às 23:32)

A AEMET prevê 50% hipóteses de queda de neve em cáceres, para 2a feira, a partir de cota 400m. No último evento de neve, prévia acima de 600m e até acertou, mas agora acho demasiado optimista..

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/caceres-id10037


----------



## stormy (7 Fev 2013 às 23:57)

Boas noites!

Bem, no que toca á situação que começará Domingo á tarde e durará até 4f..

Temos um bloqueio no Atlantico norte, com um anticiclone carregado de ar frio a despejar essa massa de ar polar no Atlantico NE.
A sul desse anticiclone, na fronteira entre o ar frio e o ar mais quente que está no Atlantico á nossa latitude, desenvolver-se-há um conjunto de perturbações/depressões.

Em altitude o jet estará posicionado sob essa area de colisão das massas de ar, e a interacção entre a região frontal e o jet deverá criar uma boa faixa de precipitação.

*( Agua precipitavel + MLCAPE)*






Atenção á projecção de algum CAPE, que nestes contextos é util pois ao acopolar-se com o forçamento dinamico pode contribuir para o desenvolvimento da nebulosidade e consequentemente maior precipitação.

*(Vorticidade + Z1000-500)*





Em altura temos uma depressão a N e o AA a oeste, sendo que numa faixa orientada a NW temos bastante vorticidade a entrar ( a vorticidade mede a tendencia de um fluido rodar), e essa vorticidade estando alinhada na vertical com a faixa de frontogenese pode contribuir para a formação de pequenos votices depressionários que correriam par SE sobre Pt continental.

Por fim, associada á vorticidade, as deformações no campo de ventos em altura geraria algumas  bolsas de forçamento dinamico associadas á passagem de areas de divergencia em altura, que localmente ajudariam á formação de linhas de instabilidade ou ao incentivo dos movimentos verticais.

*(Div 500hpa)*





Portanto...e isto é apenas um resumo...temos uma situação muito complicada de prever,* mas de modo geral podemos guiarmo-nos por algumas permissas*.

- A metade sul/SW do pais será mais afectada por ar quente e humido do que pelo ar frio.

-Choverá mais nas areas de fronteira entre as massas de ar, e claro, nas terras altas...possivelmente num eixo entre o Litoral NW e o Alto Alentejo/Alentejo central poderemos ter uns acumulados ainda jeitosos.

-Na metade NE do pais, haverá frio suficiente para suportar cotas baixas, talvez localmente até 500-700m, e segundo os modelos há alguma instabilidade devido ao frio em altura...portanto poderemos ter alguma neve, tanto mais quanto mais humidade houver disponivel, não só nos niveis baixos, mas tambem em altura proveniente de sul ou SW, que depois originaria nebulosidade quer mais convectiva ( especialemnte durante o dia) quer estratiforme por forçamento dinamico.

-É muito importante haver frio nos niveis baixos, porque se em altura houver entrada de humidade, mesmo que acompanhada por alguma camada de ar mais quente, essa humidade se precipitar sobre ar frio á superficie deverá manter-se sob forma de neve até cotas relativamente baixas.

Bom...vamos seguindo os modelos...para já alguma animação está garantida...um pouco de chuva, neve em especial acima dos 1000-1200m ( garantida) e tambem algumas ondas grandes na costa..


----------



## boreas (8 Fev 2013 às 10:08)

mais uma grande analize do stormy, já vai animar o forum


----------



## beachboy30 (8 Fev 2013 às 10:21)

Entretanto, e na "guerra" que durou cerca de uma semana entre GFS e ECMWF, o grande vencedor foi... o ECMWF . Embora possivelmente a entrada de NW não seja assim tão forte como inicialmente modelado pelo ECMWF. 

De facto, não se avizinham boas condições para os foliões... Vento moderado a forte de NW, sensação térmica muito desagradável, aguaceiros... Mais uns dias e essas condições seriam muito boas, já que o ECMWF (e desta vez também o GFS) estão a modelar de novo o AA bem perto da P.I. a caminho do final da próxima semana. Ensembles reforçam as operacionais.

Vamos acompanhando . Mas a tendência é para tempo soalheiro para a parte final da próxima semana.


----------



## rozzo (8 Fev 2013 às 10:31)

beachboy30 disse:


> Entretanto, e na "guerra" que durou cerca de uma semana entre GFS e ECMWF, o grande vencedor foi... o ECMWF . Embora possivelmente a entrada de NW não seja assim tão forte como inicialmente modelado pelo ECMWF.



Exactamente o que vaticinámos há uns dias, portanto até é o tal cenário de quando o GFS é o último a ver, ao contrário do normal de tirar frio até à última, existe alguma tendência para ir colocando mais, ao colar aos restantes modelos.


Como normal, o grosso da precipitação está claro desfasado do melhor frio, é mesmo assim, de qualquer forma, o melhor período será à partida 2ª-feira de manhã, com muito frio instalado, alguns aguaceiros, que não me parecem demasiado escassos a Norte, mas vamos ver a sua abundância, e humidade relativamente baixa, o que permitirá uma descida significativa das cotas de neve. 
No Norte penso que deverão mesmo rondar os 400m, e um bom bocado menos no NE transmontano, haja precipitação por lá é claro...

Mais a Sul, e mais para o litoral as cotas claro sobem bastante, mesmo assim, caso cheguem aguaceiros ao Alto Alentejo, cotas médias na zona de Portalegre poderão ver qualquer coisa também. 

Em relação à já referida depressão vinda de NW na 3ª-feira, cada vez mais se parece confirmar que infelizmente não tem expressão importante em frio nos níveis altos, logo não irá ser benéfica, e irá injectar imenso ar marítimo e húmido nos níveis baixos. Assim sendo, as cotas vão "disparar" nesse período de maior precipitação. O GFS parece o mais pessimista nessa entrada, e o ECMWF parece aguentar mais o frio. Empiricamente, nestas situações de frio instalado, costumamos ver este aguentar um pouco mais que o modelado, portanto, e na linha do que disse também o stormy caso se mantenha frio nos níveis baixos, quem sabe a cotas médias do interior Norte e Centro essa depressão possa proporcionar, pelo menos temporariamente, um bom nevão sem tanta influência de ar marítimo, mas é muito no limite, e é melhor aguardarmos saídas mais em cima para confirmar esses cenários.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Fev 2013 às 10:42)

Pois após este evento é quase certo que nos cairá o AA em cima outra vez. Ainda há uma semana os modelos davam mudança de padrão a partir de meio do mês e as previsões de médio prazo até indicavam precipitação acima da média na ultima metade do mês. Bom parece que não será nada disso pelo menos para já. A mudança agora só aparece na última semana do mês e tem estado sempre a ser adiada. 
A ver se cai alguma neve agora para animar a malta


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Fev 2013 às 11:25)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois após este evento é quase certo que nos cairá o AA em cima outra vez. Ainda há uma semana os modelos davam mudança de padrão a partir de meio do mês e as previsões de médio prazo até indicavam precipitação acima da média na ultima metade do mês. Bom parece que não será nada disso pelo menos para já. A mudança agora só aparece na última semana do mês e tem estado sempre a ser adiada.
> A ver se cai alguma neve agora para animar a malta



Se chover 10 mm este mês, por aqui, já não será mau.  Este ano, por aqui, no Sotavento Algarvio tem sido igual ao ano passado, Janeiro só teve mais 9 mm e Fevereiro até agora 0 mm e se acabar com 0 mm não me admirava nada. 

Para mim, o melhor modelo hoje é sem dúvida, o CFS na saída das 00. 

A noite de sábado para Domingo promete ser bem fresquinha, com uma mínima de 1ºC para aqui.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Fev 2013 às 12:05)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se chover 10 mm este mês, por aqui, já não será mau.  Este ano, por aqui, no Sotavento Algarvio tem sido igual ao ano passado, Janeiro só teve mais 9 mm e Fevereiro até agora 0 mm e se acabar com 0 mm não me admirava nada.
> 
> Para mim, o melhor modelo hoje é sem dúvida, o CFS na saída das 00.
> 
> A noite de sábado para Domingo promete ser bem fresquinha, com uma mínima de 1ºC para aqui.



Infelizmente vou ter de começar a regar a horta não tarda, terreno de areia e baixa pluviosidade não combina
Quanto às temperaturas mínimas parece que não serão problema para já, parece que a partir de Domingo já começam a subir. Digo isto porque o ano passado além da seca as temperaturas não ajudaram e foi a razia total na Quinta devido às fortes geadas.


----------



## Gongas (8 Fev 2013 às 15:47)

Bem segundo as previsoes, na 2f deve nevar em grande parte do norte e centro!!!!
E deve começar no domingo ao fim do dia...

Previsao IPMA:

Previsão para 2ª feira, 11.fevereiro.2013

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas.
Aguaceiros que serão de *neve acima dos 400 metros*, que a sul do
sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela serão fracos e
pouco frequentes.
Vento moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: PAULA LEITÃO
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2013 às 15:50)

assim como no domingo: 

Previsão para domingo, 10.fevereiro.2013

REGIÃO NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, passando a aguaceiros a partir do início da tarde.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros, descendo a cota para
os 400 metros para o fim do dia.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir do meio da manhã,
e sendo forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante
oeste, tornando-se forte a muito forte (40 a 60 km/h) a partir
do início da manhã, com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.
Formação de geada.
Pequena descida da tempertura máxima.

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu pouco nublado, aumentando a nebulosidade a partir da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde, passando a aguaceiros.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros para o fim do dia.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir da tarde, e sendo
forte (35 a 50 km/h) no litoral e terras altas para o final do dia.
Formação de geada.


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2013 às 16:28)

Gostei desta saída do GFS 12z  a bolha de ar frio aos 500hpa, como esta a ser modelada agora, ja se encosta mais as regiões do interior, e o frio aos 800hpa durante a madrugada de terça feira parece que não vai ser tão varrido como se previa anteriormente, e essa precipitação mais forte pode abranger a zona centro que ainda vai ter uma boa acumulação de ar frio, que me dizem?


----------



## ecobcg (8 Fev 2013 às 16:40)

Bem que essa bolha de ar frio podia estar um pouco mais para SW! Assim, ainda não é desta que caiem uns farrapos de neve na Fóia!


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2013 às 16:43)

Norther disse:


> Gostei desta saída do GFS 12z  a bolha de ar frio aos 500hpa, como esta a ser modelada agora, ja se encosta mais as regiões do interior, e o frio aos 800hpa durante a madrugada de terça feira parece que não vai ser tão varrido como se previa anteriormente, e essa precipitação mais forte pode abranger a zona centro que ainda vai ter uma boa acumulação de ar frio, que me dizem?
> 
> os meteogramas nesta run do gfs já colocam ventos de leste à superficie aqui na covilha no pico da precipitação  as coisas a ficarem assim seria de neve aqui na zona mas o problema é que ainda estamos a acima das 72 horas e ainda vai dar muitas voltas o trajecto da mini deperessão, para já até me parece provavel haver neve também na madrugada de segunda a precipitação é que é escassa


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2013 às 16:46)

pois a precipitação como sempre


----------



## Black_Heart (8 Fev 2013 às 17:23)

Norther disse:


> pois a precipitação como sempre



Mais uma vez a precipitação a tramar o esquema todo 
Mas até lá ainda muita coisa pode mudar, mas espero que para bem


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2013 às 17:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Que belo panorama para Domingo no site do IPMA!! Alguém me consegue dizer se em Tondela existe possibilidade de ocorrer alguma queda de neve? Da última vez que nevou, foi em 15 de Fevereiro de 2010, as previsões eram de queda de neve acima dos 400m, no entanto não estamos acima dos 400m mas nevou na mesma.



se esta coisa acertar +ou- e não alterar muito não cai neve xd
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2013 às 17:48)

Que belo panorama para Domingo no site do IPMA, neve para Viseu, Guarda, Penhas Douradas, Vila Real e Bragança!! Alguém me consegue dizer se em Tondela existe possibilidade de ocorrer alguma queda de neve? Da última vez que nevou, foi em 15 de Fevereiro de 2010, as previsões eram de queda de neve acima dos 400m, no entanto não estamos acima dos 400m mas nevou na mesma.


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2013 às 17:57)

david 6 disse:


> se esta coisa acertar +ou- e não alterar muito não cai neve xd
> http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal


 affs que azar... Raio de cova onde vivo... Peço desculpa pela expressão mas é mesmo caso para desanimar...


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> affs que azar... Raio de cova onde vivo... Peço desculpa pela expressão mas é mesmo caso para desanimar...



então e eu? ainda pior estou


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2013 às 18:17)

david 6 disse:


> então e eu? ainda pior estou



Pois mas esta terra é uma desgraça!! Não sei se se recorda do episódio de 2006, onde caíu neve no alentejo, no norte, e até na praia, o cúmulo dos cúmulos!!! E aqui nada, levei um 0 do tamanho de um ovo de uma avestruz!!!


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2013 às 18:25)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois mas esta terra é uma desgraça!! Não sei se se recorda do episódio de 2006, onde caíu neve no alentejo, no norte, e até na praia, o cúmulo dos cúmulos!!! E aqui nada, levei um 0 do tamanho de um ovo de uma avestruz!!!



ahah, então não me recordo   
deixo uma imagem daqui da minha terra nesse dia para fazer inveja :P





^^


----------



## rozzo (8 Fev 2013 às 18:25)

*Parem lá com o chat neste tópico sff, se não for informação relevante, e muito menos lamentos, para não termos de andar a "limpar" o tópico!

Obrigado! *



Norther disse:


> Gostei desta saída do GFS 12z  a bolha de ar frio aos 500hpa, como esta a ser modelada agora, ja se encosta mais as regiões do interior, e o frio aos 800hpa durante a madrugada de terça feira parece que não vai ser tão varrido como se previa anteriormente, e essa precipitação mais forte pode abranger a zona centro que ainda vai ter uma boa acumulação de ar frio, que me dizem?



Sim, esta saída aponta nessa direcção, mas como também foi dito já, ainda vai haver certamente avanços e recuos na modelação dessa depressão de menor escala, e significativas variações nos cenários possíveis.

Mas sim, tenho uma certa esperança que no final o frio instalado seja suficiente para "combater" a entrada de ar marítimo e o cenário real venha a ser bastante melhor que o modelado pelo GFS durante esse período, no interior Norte e Centro.
Afinal o modelo não "vê" nem metade da orografia real existente, nunca pode modelar bem a retenção de ar frio nos níveis baixos do lado "abrigado" dos sistemas montanhosos, isto caso o rumo do vento nunca chegue a ser demasiado do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2013 às 18:34)

rozzo disse:


> *Parem lá com o chat neste tópico sff, se não for informação relevante, e muito menos lamentos, para não termos de andar a "limpar" o tópico!
> 
> Obrigado! *
> 
> ...



De facto mantém-se essa duvida se com a passagem da frente e com o consequente ar mais marítimo se as cotas vão "aguentar" ou não, a nível de humidade penso que estão reunidos valores bastantes bons, o vento nessa altura será do quadrante Norte o que para a Covilhã pode não ajudar muito. Mas confio no efeito montanha e na orografia do terreno para manter o frio que estará instalado. Que me dizem?


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2013 às 19:25)

finalmente um modelo mais realista, ecmwf a run 12z tirou grande parte do frio para dia 11 durante a tarde. Neve só nos locais habituais acima dos 700 800 metros do norte


----------



## cova beira (8 Fev 2013 às 19:41)

reviravolta no europeu a carregar no frio em altura com estes mapas as cotas rondarão de 400 metros para o interior centro a haver precipitação claro temperatura abaixo dos -30 a 500 hpa e isos -4 a 850 hpa


----------



## ACalado (8 Fev 2013 às 19:46)

cova beira disse:


> reviravolta no europeu a carregar no frio em altura com estes mapas as cotas rondarão de 400 metros para o interior centro a haver precipitação claro temperatura abaixo dos -30 a 500 hpa e isos -4 a 850 hpa



De facto o ECMF apresenta algumas mudanças que podem influenciar e muito o desfecho deste evento. 

Carregou no frio mas acho que antecipou a entrada da precipitação com ISOS ainda positivas. Mas no pós frontal coloca ainda alguma precipitação! É uma lotaria...


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2013 às 19:57)

A partir de Domingo teremos uma situação interessante...mas especial atenção á 3f.

Como referi ontem teremos uma situação em que uma série de perturbações mover-se-hão numa faixa de fronteira entre o ar mais quente a oeste e o ar mais frio a NE.

Na 3f, uma dessas perturbações vai-se encaixar com uma ondulação do jet, e isso deverá conduzir ao desenvolviento de uma depressão.






Nestas circunstancias poderemos ter uma situação de forte queda de neve no quandrante NE da depressão ( região NE e interior centro), incrementada pela presença de ar frio e seco nos niveis médios e baixos sobre a região.

Poderá ser um evento interessante em especial acima dos 800-1000m, localmenete menos no extremo NE.

Tambem mais a sul e no litoral poderemos ter bastante chuva e tambem vento.

Há que ter em atenção que ainda faltam mais de 3 dias, e como esta é uma situação complexa de modelar ( escala pequena) podem ainda ocorrer modificações...quer para melhor ou pior.

Mas de modo geral entre Domingo á tarde e 4f teremos uns dias assim mais tipicos de Inverno


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2013 às 21:05)

alerta amarelo com possível queda de neve acima dos 400 metros podendo a cota baixar na madrugada de dia 11 nos distritos no norte e centro de Portugal


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2013 às 21:06)

o ipma já meteu desde o dia 10 a partir das 15h até dia 11 às 20h alerta amarelo para: viana do castelo, braga, porto, vila real, bragança, guarda, viseu, aveiro, coimbra e castelo branco com queda de neve acima dos 400m, podendo ocorrer a cotas mais baixas na madrugada do dia 11 e entre outros avisos como rajadas de vento pode ir aos 100km/h e alerta laranja por causa da ondulação maritima desde viana do castelo até lisboa


----------



## dlourenco (8 Fev 2013 às 21:22)

Já sabemos que sites como o accuweather não são muito fiáveis, mas é curioso ver na previsão de segunda feira para a cidade de Braga darem mistura de neve e chuva  e domingo de madrugada também


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

bem, já não sei o que dizer, o gfs carrega no frio a 850 hpa com iso -4 a norte do sistema monte junto estrela e carrega também na precipitação.

Isto é, vai ao encontro dos alertas do ipma que não exclui queda de neve abaixo da cota 400 metros na madrugada de dia 11 nas regiões acima do sistema montejunto estrela


----------



## joselamego (8 Fev 2013 às 22:07)

Bem, ainda é cedo se calhar para eu falar, mas lembram-se de eu nos finais de janeiro ter escrito aqui que o Acuweather já no seu site dava a possibilidade de neve para os dias carnaval?
Parece que afinal acertaram...
Vamos ver é a cota, se é 400 ou menos um pouco e os locais...


----------



## Dinis93 (8 Fev 2013 às 22:35)

Uma pergunta: além da questão da neve a cotas mais baixas, como será este evento em relação ao vento?

Pelos gráficos e modelos que vou vendo, parece-me que entre segunda-feira / terça-feira há um aumento considerável do vento.. é assim?


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2013 às 02:55)

Domingo teremos então a frente, depois 2f situação de aguaceiros com bandas de instabilidade a afectar em especial o centro e norte, e neve a cotas de 700 a 900m no interior.

2f de noite e até 3f, teremos uma situação mais complicada ( interessante) com uma perturbação a desenvolver-se melhor, tornando-se mais defenida e organizada.
Esta pequena depressão vai nascer fruto dos ingredientes que ( tentei) explicar no post do outro dia...basicamente temos a convergencia de massas de ar diferentes, uma humida maritima outra fria continental, um padrão do jet em altura que favorece movimentos verticais e vorticidade.







Segundo a analise do GFS aos acumulados de precipitação ( e o GFS agora das 18z até está fraquinho...salvo algumas perturbações do ensemble), teriamos no dia de 3f bons acumulados no caminho da depressão, e que no interior norte e centro poderiam ser de neve a cotas relativamente baixas, com nevão garantido acima dos 800-1000m.






( Á direita do traço preto predomina o ar frio, dai a possibilidade de neve a cotas baixas).

Bom...quanto aos alertas do IPMA para Dom-2f, estão bem lançados salvo talvez algum exagero nas cotas, especialmente nos distritos litorais, onde o vento de NW não ajuda muito a cotas baixas.

Na 3f já é mais complicado...não estranharia nada que eles colocassem alertas amarelos de precipitação no sul ( onde poderá mesmo chover bastante) e laranjas de neve no norte e centro interiores, onde acima dos 800-000m penso que estão garantidos uns 15, 20cm e é se a coisa não agravar.
Atenção especial á Estrela que vai ficar perto da faixa com mais precipitação, e poderá acumular talvez perto de meio metro, eventualmente até mais, acima dos 1200m ao longo dos proximos 4 dias.

Quanto ao vento e ondulação, serão algo significativos..mas penso que não será nada fora do comum das nossas tipicas tempestades de inverno...


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2013 às 07:10)

dlourenco disse:


> Já sabemos que sites como o accuweather não são muito fiáveis, mas é curioso ver na previsão de segunda feira para a cidade de Braga darem mistura de neve e chuva  e domingo de madrugada também



Não sonhes.

É impossível cair neve na cidade e duvido seriamente que caia no Sameiro ou na Falperra.

Para que Neve tão perto do mar (+-30km em linha recta), na nossa longitude, as condições deveriam ser muito mais favoráveis.

Porém, este evento, reconheço, tem mais potencial do que o do mês passado em que eu sempre disse que nem um floco cairia por aqui.

O problema é sempre o mesmo. Frio a BAIXAS altitudes. Em altas haverá frio mas, junto ao solo, parece evidente o efeito do vento de NW.

Para que haja Neve nos concelhos litorais do distrito é preciso FRIO. Temperaturas preferencialmente negativas no solo.

E isso é bastante raro quando existe precipitação.


----------



## Scuderia (9 Fev 2013 às 07:15)

Gostei de ler analise do stormy  pareçe que vão ser uns dias animados.

Vou tentar já no domingo ver o que aconteçe nos locais do costume   terça feira pela descrição feita tenho de ir cautela para estrada. 

Depois faço report fotográfico


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Fev 2013 às 08:51)

Bom dia

*stormy*, essa tempestade de neve de terça- feira é só durante a madrugada ou também se estende durante o resto do dia??

Vou dar uma volta ao distrito de Castelo Branco, e aproveito e dou um salto á serra. 
Gostava de saber, qual o melhor dia, segunda ou terça? (em termos de, querer estradas desobstruídas* e queda de neve, e não querer sol nem vento.)
*sei que será difícil 

deixo fotos


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2013 às 09:42)

GabKoost disse:


> Não sonhes.
> 
> É impossível cair neve na cidade e duvido seriamente que caia no Sameiro ou na Falperra.
> 
> ...



Ora nem mais Gabkoost, acho que já todos vimos este "filme"...frio em altitude, entrada de NW, neve nos locais habituais, como referes e bem, para nevar mais perto da costa tínhamos que ter mais frio instalado  à  superfície, é certo que durante um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte a cota poderá baixar, mas nunca dos 500/600 metros e mais no interior, isto na minha opinião claro..

Deixo aqui um exemplo clássico  do tipo de cartas sinópticas que favorecem a queda de neve a cotas muito baixas, e até à cota 0:











como se vê , circulação mais de Norte, Nordeste bem fria, continental...


Não querendo ser pessimista, até porque acho que estamos perante um bom evento de neve para cotas médias, penso que nas regiões mais litorais é altamente improvável que neve com esta entrada marítima de NW,...pode sim haver granizo num ou outro aguaceiro... ou, no limite dos limites, algum sleet...


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2013 às 10:49)

stormy disse:


> Na 3f já é mais complicado...não estranharia nada que eles colocassem alertas amarelos de precipitação no sul ( onde poderá mesmo chover bastante) e laranjas de neve no norte e centro interiores, onde acima dos 800-000m penso que estão garantidos uns 15, 20cm e é se a coisa não agravar.
> Atenção especial á Estrela que vai ficar perto da faixa com mais precipitação, e poderá acumular talvez perto de meio metro, eventualmente até mais, acima dos 1200m ao longo dos proximos 4 dias.



No sector frio, que é o que interessa para a questão da neve, nenhum modelo prevê muito mais que 1 mm de precipitação, pelo que não estou a ver como se poderão alcançar esse 15-20 cm. Os únicos locais que poderão ter acumulados dessa ordem serão as serras do litoral norte, acima dos 600/800 m, e mais devido ao pós-frontal de segunda-feira do que a essa perturbação da madrugada de terça-feira.





















Poderão haver acumulados interessantes, na ordem dos 10 mm, na zona de contacto entre as duas massas, mas provavelmente isso acontecerá a sul do Tejo e no litoral onde nem há muito frio instalado, nem há lugares a cotas superiores a 800 m.

Quanto ao dia de segunda-feira, está a ser modelado por todos, e já não deverá fugir muito disto, um evento semelhante ao de 22 de janeiro, vamos então comparar:

- apesar de em janeiro ter sido modelado muito frio a 500 hpa, acabou por verificar-se que não entrou assim tanto frio a 500 hpa. O que está a ser modelado neste momento pelo ECMWF é semelhante ao que tivemos a 22 de janeiro, no nordeste do país, havendo menos frio, cerca de 5ºC a mais, na região entre o Douro e o Tejo (o GFS está ligeiramente mais frio a este nível que o ECMWF neste momento, mas o mais provável é que não acabe por entrar tanto frio, analisando o seu ensemble);











- mais frio a 850 hpa agora do que em janeiro (diferença de cerca de 2ºC). Todos os modelos estão semelhantes neste parâmetro, não deve mexer muito;











- o problema poderá ser a falta de precipitação. Desta vez prevê-se bastante pouca, apesar de isto ainda poder mudar nas 48 horas que faltam:


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2013 às 10:57)

Mais uma achega, mapa do SnowForecast, baseado no GFS das 00z:


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2013 às 11:08)

Também me parece.. Mas porque é que a previsão do IPMA exagera na cota?? Então se vamos ver o AEMET, isso sim é exagero em certas regiões, em especial a sul: 
- vigo (200m)
- zamora (600m)
- salamanca (500m)
- cáceres (300m)
- badajoz (300m)


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2013 às 11:15)

Paulo H disse:


> Também me parece.. Mas porque é que a previsão do IPMA exagera na cota?? Então se vamos ver o AEMET, isso sim é exagero em certas regiões, em especial a sul:
> - vigo (200m)
> - zamora (600m)
> - salamanca (500m)
> ...



Estranhíssimo que a cota seja mais baixa na Extremadura do que em Zamora, pode ser que o algoritmo da AEMET esteja limitado por não haver locais na província de Zamora abaixo dos 600m.

Quanto à cota de neve, refere-se à cota onde caem flocos e não onde acumula. Não me chocam esses 300 m em Badajoz, com uma iso -4 a 850 hpa, é bem possível. Mas atenção, que a probabilidade de precipitação é de 30%.


----------



## LuisFilipe (9 Fev 2013 às 11:34)

Alguem conhece a serra da Lousã? É possivel nevar por la amanha?


----------



## trovoadas (9 Fev 2013 às 11:41)

Amigos como não quero favores do S.Pedro vou mas é dar uma bela rega na horta Vai chover bem nessa "zona" do Algarve
Digo isto porque de resto não estou a ver grandes valores de precipitação e para quase todo o sul em geral, quanto mais aqui para este cantinho.
Se cair uns 10 mm na região de Lisboa, litoral Oeste e algumas zonas a Norte de Évora já é demasiado...
Quanto a frio e neve não me fiava muito abaixo dos 800m, ou talvez 1000m. Ao que tudo indica a precipitação será residual nas horas de maior frio.
Para o pessoal que se encontra dentro das regiões mais favoráveis nada é melhor do que o nowcasting e ter o "olho bem aberto" para possíveis e eventuais situações de neve a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2013 às 11:53)

Previsão do IPMA actualizada:

Previsão para 2ª feira, 11.fevereiro.2013

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
*Aguaceiros em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro que poderão ser de
granizo.*
*Queda de neve acima dos 400 metros nas regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, sendo acima dos 800/1000 metros
a sul.*
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, soprando até ao final
da manhã, forte (35 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h no
litoral e forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da ordem
dos 90 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Atualizado a 9 de fevereiro de 2013 às 11:11 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


Continuo a achar as cotas de 400 m um pouco baixas demais..mas vamos ver...


----------



## boneli (9 Fev 2013 às 12:07)

Não entendo...uns dizem que poderá nevar acima dos 800 ou só mesmo 1000 metros, outros falam 500 600 metros o IPMA fala acima dos 400 metros. Uns falam  em boas aomulaçõew de neve outros em precipitação fraca....que poderá chover bem a Sul do Tejo outros pouco ou nada...não precebo como é que se pode ter análises tão diferentes baseando-se tudo nos mesmos modelos. Uns com otimismo a mais outros com péssimismo a mais e no meio disto tudo quem é que está a ser realista?

Já não arrisco dizer nada porque depois do que li não sei em quem acreditar.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2013 às 12:16)

lool realmente boneli sao analises...

agora so uma mera informaçao no ultimo nevao em janeiro deste ano nevou em rebordosa a 10 km do PORTO. nao vejo o porque de nao nevar outra vez a frio suficiente e uma celula mais organizada pode perfeitamente provocar a queda de neve!


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2013 às 12:30)

O melhor a partir de amanhã é acompanhar o satélite e conjugar com os dados que cada um for tendo, e com os relatos de cada membro do fórum!


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2013 às 12:33)

http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=25&did=96128


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2013 às 12:42)

“Para amanhã prevemos, com a passagem de uma frente frontal, o agravamento do estado do tempo, com períodos de chuva a começar no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se depois às restantes regiões. *Deverá nevar em zonas pouco usuais.* O vento continua moderado e forte nas terras altas”

Já não sei o que pensar! Uns dizem que neva só apartir dos 1000m, o que acho um exagero, outros, como o Ipma diz que pode nevar abaixo dos 400m em zonas pouco usuais, afinal em que é que ficamos??


----------



## Chingula (9 Fev 2013 às 12:46)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Alguem conhece a serra da Lousã? É possivel nevar por la amanha?



No Trevim, concerteza! 
Penso que as quantidades de precipitação serão pouco significativas já que a passagem da perturbação frontal se dá com o campo da pressão elevado, sem grandes oscilações e o conteúdo em água precipitável, das massas de ar pré e pós frontal, não ser elevado...poderá haver significado é no nº de horas de ocorrência da precipitação sob a forma de neve.


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2013 às 12:54)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> *stormy*, essa tempestade de neve de terça- feira é só durante a madrugada ou também se estende durante o resto do dia??
> 
> ...



lol...não é uma tempestade de neve, seria um periodo de neve mais forte, e essencialmente durante a noite de 2f-3f, e manhã de 3f.
Mais intensa a cotas mais altas, ai pelos 700-900m, embora talvez possa nevar como o IPMA diz, a cotas de 400m, mas duvido que haja acumulações significativas a essas cotas tão baixas...o solo está quente e molhado...não favorece acumulações abaixo dos 500-700m.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (9 Fev 2013 às 13:03)

stormy disse:


> lol...não é uma tempestade de neve, seria um periodo de neve mais forte, e essencialmente durante a noite de 2f-3f, e manhã de 3f.
> Mais intensa a cotas mais altas, ai pelos 700-900m, embora talvez possa nevar como o IPMA diz, a cotas de 400m, mas duvido que haja acumulações significativas a essas cotas tão baixas...o solo está quente e molhado...não favorece acumulações abaixo dos 500-700m.



E qual o dia em que pode nevar mais na Serra da Estrela, durante a manhã/tarde?
Segunda ou Terça?, qual o mais aconselhável para lá ir?


----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2013 às 13:11)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> E qual o dia em que pode nevar mais na Serra da Estrela, durante a manhã/tarde?
> Segunda ou Terça?, qual o mais aconselhável para lá ir?



Na serra da estrela deverá estar sempre a nevar nesse período, independentemente de ser ou não de intensidade fraca.

Se é para ir ao cimo da serra, então o melhor será ir quanto antes, pois em princípio as estradas devem encerrar!

Claro que não aconselho muito ir com mau tempo, é sempre perigoso, quanto mais não seja pelos carros que lá ficam retidos, ou com dificuldade em circular..

Preferia ir domingo de manhã, instalar-me nas penhas da saúde, e apreciar tudo desde o começo!


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2013 às 13:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Amigos como não quero favores do S.Pedro vou mas é dar uma bela rega na horta Vai chover bem nessa "zona" do Algarve
> Digo isto porque de resto não estou a ver grandes valores de precipitação e para quase todo o sul em geral, quanto mais aqui para este cantinho.
> Se cair uns 10 mm na região de Lisboa, litoral Oeste e algumas zonas a Norte de Évora já é demasiado...
> Quanto a frio e neve não me fiava muito abaixo dos 800m, ou talvez 1000m. Ao que tudo indica a precipitação será residual nas horas de maior frio.
> Para o pessoal que se encontra dentro das regiões mais favoráveis nada é melhor do que o nowcasting e ter o "olho bem aberto" para possíveis e eventuais situações de neve a cotas mais baixas.



Hoje também andei a regar as minhas favas, ervilhas e griséus, mas a maioria está toda queimada da geada e aquelas que estão melhor estão perto das árvores. Precipitação não espero nada, o Foreca que segue o ECM não coloca nada.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2013 às 13:48)

Previsão para domingo, 10.fevereiro.2013

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões, passando a regime de
aguaceiros a partir do meio da tarde.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros, descendo a cota para
os 400 metros para o fim do dia.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir do meio da manhã,
e sendo forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral a partir do meio da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante
oeste, tornando-se forte a muito forte (40 a 65 km/h) a partir
do início da manhã, com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado
a partir do início da manhã.
Períodos de chuva fraca a partir do início da tarde,
passando a regime de aguaceiros.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1000 metros, descendo a cota para
os 600 metros para o fim do dia.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir do final da manhã,
e sendo forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste para o final do dia.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante
oeste, tornando-se forte (40 a 55 km/h) a partir do início
da tarde com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

o ipma continua a insistir nos 400m até já para amanha final do dia e agora uma coisa que estranhei para o sul antes tinha só a cima dos 1000m e agora até diz que já pode nevar no sul no final do dia a 600m 
que acham disto?


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2013 às 13:51)

david 6 disse:


> Previsão para domingo, 10.fevereiro.2013
> 
> (...)
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/
> ...



Parece-me correcto. Se nada mudar nas próximas horas serão essas as cotas, aproximadamente, que teremos. Outra coisa é acumular, pois a chuva que cairá ao longo do dia irá dificultar acumulações a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2013 às 14:05)

Falou há  pouco uma meteorologista na TV ,mencionando a alteração do estado do tempo a partir de amanhã, com a  passagem da superfície frontal fria, dizendo que atrás dela vem muito frio, e voltou a referir as cotas de neve para os  400 m... ( como aliás consta na previsão do IPMA )


----------



## dlourenco (9 Fev 2013 às 14:57)

É realmente pena o frio em terra ser muito pouco... aqui por Braga, 9ºC e 4 de minima é realmente "demasiado" calor


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2013 às 15:17)

será que há alguma hipótese de cair uns farrapos na serra de monchique, lá em cima na foia (902m) ?


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2013 às 15:36)

Boa tarde,

Alguém consegue ter uma ideia do tempo que fará, aqui pelo litoral centro? Zona de Peniche?

Temos os corsos carnavalescos domingo e terça feira à tarde. Será que os foliões vão ser brindados com chuva, vento e frio, ou com algo mais?

Abraço


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2013 às 15:40)

Candy disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Alguém consegue ter uma ideia do tempo que fará, aqui pelo litoral centro? Zona de Peniche?
> 
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.10dias/index.jsp?localID=10&cidadeID=173


----------



## Jorge_scp (9 Fev 2013 às 15:52)

david 6 disse:


> será que há alguma hipótese de cair uns farrapos na serra de monchique, lá em cima na foia (902m) ?



Não é impossível, se precipitar alguma coisa na Segunda-feira pode ser em forma de neve. Temperaturas aos 850 hPa abaixo dos -2ºC, baixa humidade relativa... pena a precipitação prevista ser bastante residual.


----------



## cova beira (9 Fev 2013 às 16:39)

depois dos recuos que estão a acontecer nas runs do dia de hoje começo a duvidar que haja acumulações em altitudes inferiores aos 600 metros, só mesmo o factor de o pico de temperaturas a 850 hpa coincidir com a madrugada é que pode baixar a cota mas 400 metros parece-me quase impossível


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2013 às 18:05)

david 6 disse:


> será que há alguma hipótese de cair uns farrapos na serra de monchique, lá em cima na foia (902m) ?



Não. No dia 30/11 - 1/12 de 2012 tínhamos uma -30ºC a 500hPa e -1ºC a 850hPa com alguns aguaceiros moderados. Não chegou a acontecer nessa altura e agora muito menos.

Agora teremos no máximo uma -20ºC/-21ºC com -1ºC/-2ºC. Não há frio para não falar que a precipitação vai ocorrer apenas a norte do tejo.


----------



## cardu (9 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

no distrito de Coimbra é possível a queda de neve sem acumulação numa cota a rondar os 300 metros até cerca das 13 horas de segunda feira?

o modelo japonês JMA é fiável?


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2013 às 18:51)

o ipma alterou os avisos para neve, continua os 400m podendo ocorrer a cotas mais baixas na madrugada do dia 11, mas agora em vez de ser das 15h do dia 10 até as 20h do dia 11 é logo a partir das 12h e mudou os alertas de amarelo para laranja so o distrito de coimbra é que deixaram em amarelo


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2013 às 18:56)

Hora aqui esta o que eu penso que deverá ocorrer em relação as cotas para a zona da covilhã, claro que pode descer mais um pouco as cotas mas não devem fugir muito ao que o IPMA descreve para segunda feira. 

 Queda de neve acima dos 400 metros nas regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, sendo acima dos 800/1000 metros
a sul.

Atualizado a 9 de fevereiro de 2013 às 11:11 UTC


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2013 às 19:06)

Norther disse:


> Hora aqui esta o que eu penso que deverá ocorrer em relação as cotas para a zona da covilhã, claro que pode descer mais um pouco as cotas mas não devem fugir muito ao que o IPMA descreve para segunda feira.
> 
> Queda de neve acima dos 400 metros nas regiões a norte do sistema
> montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, sendo acima dos 800/1000 metros
> ...



Também acho que dificilmente a cota de neve aqui desça mais do que os 700m


----------



## Paula (9 Fev 2013 às 19:09)

spiritmind disse:


> Também acho que dificilmente a cota de neve aqui desça mais do que os 700m



Então não entendo as previsões do IPMA e de alguns modelos


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2013 às 19:09)

Não concordo com essa previsão porque no dia seguinte coloca a neve a 1400 metros. Estão a ter informação que nós não temos. Resta aguardar e confirmar a previsão.


----------



## cardu (9 Fev 2013 às 19:18)

Agreste disse:


> Não concordo com essa previsão porque no dia seguinte coloca a neve a 1400 metros. Estão a ter informação que nós não temos. Resta aguardar e confirmar a previsão.



as cartas do modelo COAMPS colocam a iso - 4 a 850 hpa um pouco acima do ribatejo e em todo o interior norte e centro. Acho que é suficiente para nevar bem abaixo dos 700 metros.


----------



## Agreste (9 Fev 2013 às 19:21)

Estava a pensar nas regiões a sul do tejo onde a previsão fala em 600 metros de forma pontual. 1000 raspados talvez. A norte é outro campeonato.


----------



## cova beira (9 Fev 2013 às 19:25)

spiritmind disse:


> Também acho que dificilmente a cota de neve aqui desça mais do que os 700m



o europeu continua a colocar isos muitos baixas a 850 hpa e melhora a 500 hpa em relação ao gfs é díficil de prever as cotas


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2013 às 19:30)

cova beira disse:


> o europeu continua a colocar isos muitos baixas a 850 hpa e melhora a 500 hpa em relação ao gfs é díficil de prever as cotas



Sim para além das cotas também temos de ter sorte com a precipitação pois a Estrela é uma barreira natural neste tipo de entradas! Vamos fazer nowcasting e esperar que tenhamos sorte.


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2013 às 19:30)

Agreste disse:


> Estava a pensar nas regiões a sul do tejo onde a previsão fala em 600 metros de forma pontual. 1000 raspados talvez. A norte é outro campeonato.



Os 600 m referem-se à região de Portalegre, onde pode ser possível essa cota, caso ocorra precipitação nos momentos mais frios (manhã de segunda-feira).

A previsão da temperatura a 500 hpa está complicada, a massa fria em altitude vai passar de raspão, 100 km para este ou para oeste alteram tudo. Esta previsão é extremamente complicada, lembrem-se que a 22 de janeiro a generalidade dos modelos errou a previsão da T500 por 3 ou 4ºC, mesmo em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## cova beira (9 Fev 2013 às 19:35)

spiritmind disse:


> Sim para além das cotas também temos de ter sorte com a precipitação pois a Estrela é uma barreira natural neste tipo de entradas! Vamos fazer nowcasting e esperar que tenhamos sorte.




é uma barreira mas ao mesmo tempo é também atractora de precipitação. As entradas de noroeste aqui a sul da estrela são más por terem muito ar maritimo e não continental, as cotas não costumam variar muito daquilo que se passa a norte da estrela.


----------



## Snifa (9 Fev 2013 às 19:38)

Os avisos do IPMA:


----------



## cova beira (9 Fev 2013 às 19:45)

o que mais me continua a intrigar são as previsões de 300 metros para a extremadura em espanha, a aemet não costuma falhar nas cotas.


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2013 às 19:55)

Muito pouca precipitação, não temos sorte nenhuma Cova Beira, poça!! veremos  se nevar e ouver acumulação :-) vou ai ter a tua rua para comemorar ehehhe


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2013 às 20:07)

Norther disse:


> Muito pouca precipitação, não temos sorte nenhuma Cova Beira, poça!! veremos  se nevar e ouver acumulação :-) vou ai ter a tua rua para comemorar ehehhe



Vendo bem a coisa o Hirlam até está positivo!

Dia 11 as 01h





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Dia 11 as 7H





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2013 às 20:12)

spiritmind disse:


> Vendo bem a coisa o Hirlam até está positivo!
> 
> Dia 11 as 01h
> 
> ...




acumulação pelo menos 5 cm, seria uma maravilha


----------



## cardu (9 Fev 2013 às 22:28)

boa noite o modelo ukmo apresenta uma iso -4 a 850 hpa pouco acima do ribatejo. Este modelo é um modelo de confiança ou neste caso devemos ignorar os resultados apresentados nas runs sucessivas??


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2013 às 23:00)

cardu disse:


> boa noite o modelo ukmo apresenta uma iso -4 a 850 hpa pouco acima do ribatejo. Este modelo é um modelo de confiança ou neste caso devemos ignorar os resultados apresentados nas runs sucessivas??



É fiável, mais 0,5ºC, menos 0,5ºC, todos os modelos apresentam cenário semelhante.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2013 às 23:05)

David sf disse:


> É fiável, mais 0,5ºC, menos 0,5ºC, todos os modelos apresentam cenário semelhante.



David, dado a tua experiencia, achas possivel nevar a uma altitude de 377m, sem acumulação?

Obg!


----------



## David sf (9 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> David, dado a tua experiencia, achas possivel nevar a uma altitude de 377m, sem acumulação?
> 
> Obg!



Possível é, o GFS prevê -5ºC a 850 hpa na tua região na manhã de segunda-feira, e, analisando os perfis verticais (amanhã posto aqui alguns deles), as camadas mais húmidas estão nos níveis mais altos (acima dos 850 hpa) durante o momento mais favorável (madrugada e manhã de segunda-feira). 
Eu concordo totalmente com a cota de neve apontada pelo IPMA, 400 m no litoral Norte, sendo mais baixa no interior norte durante a madrugada, sendo que é possível a acumulação acima dos 500/600 m no litoral Norte.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (9 Fev 2013 às 23:26)

David sf disse:


> Possível é, o GFS prevê -5ºC a 850 hpa na tua região na manhã de segunda-feira, e, analisando os perfis verticais (amanhã posto aqui alguns deles), as camadas mais húmidas estão nos níveis mais altos (acima dos 850 hpa) durante o momento mais favorável (madrugada e manhã de segunda-feira).
> Eu concordo totalmente com a cota de neve apontada pelo IPMA, 400 m no litoral Norte, sendo mais baixa no interior norte durante a madrugada, sendo que é possível a acumulação acima dos 500/600 m no litoral Norte.



Obrigado!


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2013 às 00:37)

Boa noite! Alguém me consegue dar um parecer em relação à queda de neve, para o concelho de Tondela, entre as altitudes de 300m e 378m? Eu sei que podem não ser meteorologistas, mas tem bastante experiência, podem é não ter o canudo  Ficarei grato com alguma resposta da vossa parte


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Fev 2013 às 00:45)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Obrigado!



Boa noite Caro Freamunde!Allez,

Estou mesmo a ver os Meteoloucos de Paços De Ferreira a subirem aos montes mais alto desse concelho: Citânia de Sanfins a cerca de 560m ou então ao monte pilar (cerca de 530m) para verem o elemento branco. Talvez possa acumular alguma coisita no topo dessas 2 colinas mas duvido muito devido a uma relativa proximidade do mar (menos de 30 Km's em linha de visão).  

Nesta zona o melhor que se pode arranjar é mesmo a Penha (Guimarães) com os seus 600m de altitude e estar mais um pouco afastado da costa (cerca de 40 km's) em relação aos montes mais altos da redondeza.

Veremos mas não se pode criar grandes expetativas no litoral com entradas destas, o que aconteceu no dia 9 de Janeiro 2009 foi simplesmente fantástico: Frio a todos os níveis, temperaturas negativas ou quase negativas à superfície de Norte a sul do país na madrugada desse famoso dia.

Não podemos esqueçer que nevar junto ao litoral ao nível do mar é muito raro em Portugal Continental.

Alguns pormenores para perceber o que se passou no dia 09 de Janeiro 2009 (Fonte: IM)

(08 JAN 2009): Anticiclone sobre a Europa Central e Ocidental e Corrente de leste no Continente.

(09 JAN 2009): Deslocamento do Anticiclone para a Europa de leste.
Massa de Ar Polar Continental ou Ártico Modificado (2ºC<0sw<4ºC).
Depressão na Corunha (1019 hPa) e depressão no Mediterrâneo Ocidental.
Na baixa Troposfera, o núcleo depressionário da Corunha descloca-se para sul ao longo da costa ocidental portuguesa, até Cabo Carvoeiro.
Na média Troposfera, a depressão desloca-se do Norte de Espanha para a região de Madrid, dia 10 00UTC.
Entrada de ar húmido do Atlântico provoca ligeira subida da Temp. do ar no litoral centro e sul.

Conclusões (IM) para o dia 09 de Janeiro 2009:

Deslocamento de uma pequena depressão do norte de Espanha, no sentido directo, afectando inicialmente a região do norte e depois as regiões centro e sul, após situação estável de ar extremamente frio.
Instabilidade fraca (Queda de neve no litoral e interior (cotas ~de 0m).


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2013 às 11:10)

A cerca de 24 horas do evento, ainda há pequenas diferenças na previsão da temperatura a 500 hpa. São ligeiras diferenças, que na prática e localmente se traduzem em cerca de 5ºC a mais ou a menos e em cerca de 100/200 m de cota de neve. São ligeiras diferenças, 100 km para este ou para oeste, que podem fazer muita diferença.

ECMWF:






GFS:






A precipitação é cada vez mais reduzida, segundo o WRF-MeteoGalicia:

Amanhã já com algumas regiões quase a zero, principalmente na Beira Interior e Algarve:






Terça-feira uma ligeira perturbação pode trazer precipitação, mas em muito pouca quantidade e apenas em locais onde não há cota nem frio para nevar:






Em linha com o que prevê o mesoscalar britânico, que costuma ser dos mais acertados, previsão da *precipitação acumulada* até às 06z de terça-feira:






O ALADIN ainda tem menos precipitação.

Resumindo, e após a frente fria que passará hoje, e deixará precipitação moderada nas regiões do litoral Norte e Centro e queda de neve acima dos 1000/1200 m, teremos:

- No litoral Norte uma madrugada e manhã de segunda-feira com alguma precipitação sob a forma de aguaceiros. Haverá uma elevada probabilidade de a temperatura a 850 hpa chegar aos -5ºC, permanecendo ainda a dúvida à volta da temperatura a 500 hpa, que andará entre os -25 e os -30ºC, e aqui a diferença pode ser decisiva não só para permitir baixar a cota de neve mas também para gerar alguma instabilidade que aumente a quantidade de precipitação. 
A 925 hpa, cerca de 500 m de altitude, a temperatura será pouco positiva, entre 1 e 2ºC, mas a humidade relativa deverá ser baixa, cerca de 80%. O que estragou um pouco o evento de 22 de janeiro foi a humidade elevada a níveis baixos, desta vez todos os modelos prevêem que isso não aconteça, as camadas com temperatura positiva estarão relativamente secas (para o que é normal num dia de chuva), o que pode ajudar a baixar a cota. 
Desta vez, e por não se prever muito frio a 500 hpa a temperatura à superfície pode desempenhar um papel mais importante, portanto a hora de maior frio coincidir com a madrugada e início da manhã irá ajudar. 
A AEMET prevê cota 200 em Vigo;

- No interior Norte, frio suficiente para cotas baixíssimas, ainda mais que a 22 de janeiro a 850 hpa (cerca de 2ºC a menos) e a 500 hpa pouca diferença para esse dia (mesmo com as variações entre os modelos, ou teremos 2ºC a mais ou 2ºC a menos). O problema é que pode não haver precipitação. Não será de espantar, é até o mais provável, que muitos locais desta região não tenham precipitação durante o dia de amanhã. Os que tiverem sorte terão neve, provavelmente a qualquer cota, com eventuais excepções em locais menos frios, alguns vales mais encaixados por exemplo;

- No interior Centro aplica-se o mesmo raciocínio na questão da precipitação, o mais provável é que ela nem ocorra no momento mais frio. Haverá mais frio a 850 hpa, portanto a cota deverá andar um pouco mais baixa do que em janeiro, mas poderá não servir de nada;

- Na região de Portalegre todos os modelos prevêem precipitação. Não é de descartar que possa nevar na cidade, mas tal é improvável e a acontecer será me pequena quantidade. Nos pontos mais altos da região, Marvão e São Mamede, deverá nevar.

- Nas montanhas do litoral Centro a cota de neve deverá rondar os 600/800 m, e a precipitação não deverá faltar.

- No resto do país, será um dia com alguns aguaceiros, ventoso e fresquinho e nada mais.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 11:19)

David sf disse:


> A cerca de 24 horas do evento, ainda há pequenas diferenças na previsão da temperatura a 500 hpa. São ligeiras diferenças, que na prática e localmente se traduzem em cerca de 5ºC a mais ou a menos e em cerca de 100/200 m de cota de neve. São ligeiras diferenças, 100 km para este ou para oeste, que podem fazer muita diferença.
> 
> ECMWF:
> 
> ...



Qual achas estar mas certo quanto a temperatura a 500hpa, o ECMWF ou o GFS?


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2013 às 11:23)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Qual achas estar mas certo quanto a temperatura a 500hpa, o ECMWF ou o GFS?



Impossível de dar uma resposta, as diferenças a nível global são ínfimas, mesmo o ensemble do GFS tem ainda cerca de 5ºC na previsão da T500 na tua região:


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2013 às 11:32)

Os 600 metros de forma pontual nas regiões do sul para esta madrugada desapareceram sendo substituídos pelos 900m. Assim não tenho nada a apontar.


----------



## LOusada (10 Fev 2013 às 11:39)

Mais uma vez , vamos ficar a ver navios  
Num achas Freamunde!allez


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 11:42)

David sf disse:


> Impossível de dar uma resposta, as diferenças a nível global são ínfimas, mesmo o ensemble do GFS tem ainda cerca de 5ºC na previsão da T500 na tua região:



Pois esperemos que o ECMWF esteja mais proximo da realidade! 

E obrigado pela informação!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 11:45)

LOusada disse:


> Mais uma vez , vamos ficar a ver navios
> Num achas Freamunde!allez



Na sei não! Parece-me que desta vez possa haver maior probabilidade de nevar, mas sem acumulação, ou pouquissima!

Mas para saber convém ficar acordado durante a noite toda a ver se cai algo, e amanhã de manhã também! Ou seja provavelmente vou fazer uma direta xD! 

Meteolouco!!!


----------



## LOusada (10 Fev 2013 às 11:48)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Na sei não! Parece-me que desta vez possa haver maior probabilidade de nevar, mas sem acumulação, ou pouquissima!
> 
> Mas para saber convém ficar acordado durante a noite toda a ver se cai algo, e amanhã de manhã também! Ou seja provavelmente vou fazer uma direta xD!
> 
> Meteolouco!!!



Num faz Mal , Para ver a neve vale apena , Espero é que mais uma vez não fiquemos na corda "bamba" .


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2013 às 11:59)

A MeteoGalicia baixou a cota até aos 300m na zona sul da região.

"Continuará a situación de inestabilidade atmosférica durante o luns. Deste xeito, agárdanse *intervalos anubrados con chuvascos, ocasionalmente treboentos e acompañados de sarabia, principalmente no norte e pola mañá. A cota de neve estará entre os 200-400 metros a primeiras horas*, subindo progresivamente durante a xornada ata os 700 metros de altitude. As temperaturas descenderán moderadamente, rexistrándose* xeadas febles no interior e moderadas nas zonas montañosas*. Os ventos soprarán moderados do noroeste, con intervalos fortes no litoral, tendendo a amainar pola noite.
Atención para o luns:
*Cota de neve arredor dos 200-400 metros a primeiras horas. Vento intenso do noroeste, principalmente no litoral*."

AEMET:

Fenómenos Significativos:

*COTA DE NIEVE ENTRE 300-500 METROS.*

Predicción:

*MUY NUBOSO. CHUBASCOS MODERADOS; OCASIONALMENTE CON TORMENTA O GRANIZO*, ESPECIALMENTE EN EL NORTE, TENDIENDO A REMITIR AL FINAL DE LA TARDE. *COTA DE NIEVE: ENTRE 300-500 METROS. TEMPERATURAS EN MODERADO DESCENSO. HELADAS DEBILES EN EL INTERIOR, LOCALMENTE MODERADAS EN ZONAS ALTAS*. VIENTO DEL NOROESTE, MODERADO A FUERTE EN EL LITORAL Y ZONAS ALTAS, Y MODERADO EN EL RESTO.

Ambas as entidades têm as zonas "Ourense Sur" e "Ourense Montaña" que fazem fronteira com Portugal sob aviso amarelo por acumulações entre os 3 e os 10cm.


----------



## LOusada (10 Fev 2013 às 12:02)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A MeteoGalicia baixou a cota até aos 300m na zona sul da região.
> 
> "Continuará a situación de inestabilidade atmosférica durante o luns. Deste xeito, agárdanse *intervalos anubrados con chuvascos, ocasionalmente treboentos e acompañados de sarabia, principalmente no norte e pola mañá. A cota de neve estará entre os 200-400 metros a primeiras horas*, subindo progresivamente durante a xornada ata os 700 metros de altitude. As temperaturas descenderán moderadamente, rexistrándose* xeadas febles no interior e moderadas nas zonas montañosas*. Os ventos soprarán moderados do noroeste, con intervalos fortes no litoral, tendendo a amainar pola noite.
> Atención para o luns:
> ...



Isto promete !!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2013 às 12:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> A MeteoGalicia baixou a cota até aos 300m na zona sul da região...



Já tinha reparado
Só um apontamento: na hipótese anterior (mês de janeiro) de queda de neve a cotas baixas-médias, na meteogalicia tinham previsões de queda a cotas superiores a 600 mts.
Era, tal como agora, uma entrada de NO (ligeiras cambiantes mas uma entrada húmida).
Nesta preveêm cotas abaixo dos 400 mts.
Como é natural, os métodos de previsão são diferentes do *IPMA* e da *meteogalicia*. Mas neste momento são bastante uniformes as previsões dos 2 institutos, pelo que nos dá mais segurança de ver cair qualquer coisa a cotas baixas aqui pelo norte. 

Logo à noite vai estar tudo de cabeça no ar. 

*P.S.: não façam muito "copy-past" das mensagens anteriores - isto deve ser um espaço para análises das previsões e dos modelos meteorológicos*


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Fev 2013 às 12:14)

Aristocrata disse:


> Já tinha reparado
> Só um apontamento: na hipótese anterior (mês de janeiro) de queda de neve a cotas baixas-médias, na meteogalicia tinham previsões de queda a cotas superiores a 600 mts.
> Era, tal como agora, uma entrada de NO (ligeiras cambiantes mas uma entrada húmida).
> Nesta preveêm cotas abaixo dos 400 mts.
> ...



Bom dia Caro Aristocrata,

Sem dúvida logo à noite vai estar tudo de cabeça no ar, acho que o vai haver um aumento de tráfego neste fórum, isso é bom, que saudades de ver mais de 750 pessoas online neste fórum tal como aconteceu no dia 09 de Janeiro 2009 (Record de visitas).

Um abraço e bom nowcasting para a próxima noite.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 12:15)

Previsão para domingo, 10.fevereiro.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se às
restantes regiões, passando gradualmente a aguaceiros
a partir da tarde.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1200 metros, descendo a cota para
os 400 metros nas regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso
Montejunto-Estrela para o final do dia.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) a partir da manhã,
com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h no litoral.
Nas terras altas, vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante
oeste, tornando-se forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) a partir
da manhã com rajadas da ordem dos 100 km/h.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior.

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu geralmente muito nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente
pouco nublado até ao início da manhã.
*Períodos de chuva fraca a partir da tarde, passando a regime de
aguaceiros fracos que serão de neve acima dos 900 metros.*
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir da tarde,
e forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste.
Nas terras altas, vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h)
do quadrante oeste, tornando-se forte (40 a 55 km/h) a partir da
tarde, com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h.
Formação de geada nas regiões do interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


 Previsão para 2ª feira, 11.fevereiro.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Períodos com céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima dos 400 metros.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste,
soprando forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral com rajadas
da ordem dos 70 km/h até ao fim da tarde.
Nas terras altas, vento forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h)
com rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h até ao fim da manhã.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

REGIÃO SUL:
Períodos com céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes, que serão de neve
acima de 800 metros de altitude.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste,
soprando forte (35 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste e terras altas,
com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h até ao fim da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


Parece que a região sul ficou um pouco menos beneficiada, com as cotas nos 800/900m.

Já a norte, nos 400m, como já era previsto. 
Agora é só esperar que possam variar um pouco (PARA BAIXO) estas cotas!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2013 às 12:25)

Avisos MeteoGalicia na TV Galicia:






Noite de Domingo para 2ª Feira:








PS: MeteoGalicia é bastante "conservadora"!


----------



## Scuderia (10 Fev 2013 às 12:28)

Hoje de tarde parto para Montalegre, vamos ver o que vou apanhar 

Depois arranjo fotos


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 12:35)

Scuderia disse:


> Hoje de tarde parto para Montalegre, vamos ver o que vou apanhar
> 
> Depois arranjo fotos



Fotos, Otimo, dado que ai as acumulações bom ser boas!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (10 Fev 2013 às 13:32)

Por aqui nada de interessante se vai passar....
Venham de lá as temperaturas próximas dos 20ºC a partir do meio da semana


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2013 às 13:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Por aqui nada de interessante se vais passar....
> Venham de lá as temperaturas próximas dos 20ºC a partir do meio da semana



Estás no Alentejo


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (10 Fev 2013 às 14:47)

Um amigo meu de Ourense capital acaba de postar no Facebook:

MeteoGalicia alerta a Ourense Ciudad por acumulaciones de entre 3 y 5 cm de nieve esta noche y mañana hasta el mediodía.



Ourense está a 132m de altitude!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2013 às 15:10)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Um amigo meu de Ourense capital acaba de postar no Facebook:
> 
> MeteoGalicia alerta a Ourense Ciudad por acumulaciones de entre 3 y 5 cm de nieve esta noche y mañana hasta el mediodía.
> 
> ...





> Ourense (provincia) :
> Desde as 00h. do 11/02/13
> 
> Intervalo horario:
> ...



http://www.meteogalicia.es/web/adversos/adversosIndex.action


----------



## cardu (10 Fev 2013 às 15:20)

Na minha opinião não é nenhuma surpresa nevar em Ourense com uma iso -4 ou -5 a 850hpa. Se esses valores chegassem ao Algarve até no Ribatejo poderia nevar a cota 100 obviamente sem esse tipo de acumulação.


----------



## Silknet (10 Fev 2013 às 15:29)

Sou leigo nesta matéria mas acho q Viseu vai ficar a ver navios outra vez... Desde o meio dia que a temperatura não sai dos 8 graus... Vejo ínfima a possibilidade de nevar hoje....  a minha filhota de 5 anitos feitos ontem disse q queria neve como prenda.... Lol lá terei de ir ao congelador novamente....enfim desculpem o off tópic!


----------



## David sf (10 Fev 2013 às 15:40)

Silknet disse:


> Sou leigo nesta matéria mas acho q Viseu vai ficar a ver navios outra vez... Desde o meio dia que a temperatura não sai dos 8 graus... Vejo ínfima a possibilidade de nevar hoje....  a minha filhota de 5 anitos feitos ontem disse q queria neve como prenda.... Lol lá terei de ir ao congelador novamente....enfim desculpem o off tópic!



A massa de ar frio apenas chegará a Viseu ao fim do dia de hoje, e se nevar, o que será complicado mas não impossível, acontecerá apenas na madrugada e manhã de amanhã.


----------



## Nickname (10 Fev 2013 às 15:43)

Silknet disse:


> Sou leigo nesta matéria mas acho q Viseu vai ficar a ver navios outra vez... Desde o meio dia que a temperatura não sai dos 8 graus... Vejo ínfima a possibilidade de nevar hoje....  a minha filhota de 5 anitos feitos ontem disse q queria neve como prenda.... Lol lá terei de ir ao congelador novamente....enfim desculpem o off tópic!



A nevar seria amanhã de manhã.
Mas não conte com isso, se nada vimos no evento de Janeiro, onde davam no GFS para a cidade de Viseu neve à cota 100, dificilmente a veremos agora, quando a cota minima de neve está prevista para amanhã de manhã por volta dos 500m.

Mas a esperança é a última a morrer.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2013 às 16:13)

*Às 15h00 (AirMass):*







"CopyRight Eumetsat 2013"

A superfície frontal fria tem pouca actividade e vai cruzando o território de Portugal Continental de noroeste para sueste. As precipitações (associadaas à superfície frontal fria) serão menores quanto mais para sul e talvez não cheguem ao Algarve ...
Após a passagem da frente fria entra então o ar frio (a partir das +- 18h00 de hoje no norte, +- meia - noite no centro e a partir das +- 06h00 de amanhã no sul) que é mais instável, dando passagem a regime de aguaceiros, podendo ser de granizo e acompanhados de vento forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (10 Fev 2013 às 16:49)

Nickname disse:


> A nevar seria amanhã de manhã.
> Mas não conte com isso, se nada vimos no evento de Janeiro, onde davam no GFS para a cidade de Viseu neve à cota 100, dificilmente a veremos agora, quando a cota minima de neve está prevista para amanhã de manhã por volta dos 500m.
> 
> Mas a esperança é a última a morrer.



Pior então será aqui para Tondela que está mais a sul, com altitudes inferiores(378m).


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 17:20)

Em Santiago de Compostela, em coruña, a temperatura desceu 3ºc em uma hora! Das 16h às 17h!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Fev 2013 às 17:21)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Em Santiago de Compostela, em coruña, a temperatura desceu 3ºc em uma hora! Das 16h às 17h!



Acho que é perfeitamente aceitável visto estarem a levar agora com a massa de ar frio...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (10 Fev 2013 às 17:23)

Pedro disse:


> Acho que é perfeitamente aceitável visto estarem a levar agora com a massa de ar frio...



Exato, de seguida levamos nós!!


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Fev 2013 às 17:55)

Pouco a pouco o ar frio lá vai entrando.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

Esta ultima actualização da fax-chart deixa uma réstia de esperança quanto a precipitação que poderemos ou não ter durante esta noite, vê-se bem duas linhas de instabilidade, uma que atravessa o norte e centro do país durante a noite e outra que vem na sua retaguarda e que provavelmente vai deixar precipitação durante o dia de amanhã. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2013 às 19:23)

Epá, tanto _*off-topic*_...
Mas certamente compreensível - a expectativa por ter neve à porta, de 1 metro de altura para baixo (), leva a isto...

_*On-topic*_
A massa de ar frio começa agora a entrar aqui no litoral norte, e as temperaturas vão baixando de forma sustentada.
Pelas imagens de satélite observa-se a massa de ar frio, com origem na Gronelândia, a ser "injectada" pela depressão localizada a norte da Galiza.
Saber ou não se será suficiente para melhorar as condições para queda de neve a cotas baixas\ baixas-médias, é agora um exercício de _*now-casting*_. para quem não sabe trata-se de fazer um seguimento activo das condições meteorológicas "minuto-a-minuto" (ou quase).
Posto isto, a entrada de ar frio deverá trazer boas possibilidades de queda de aguaceiros, eventuais granizo (que já fez a sua aparição durante a tarde) e neve.
Esta é uma imagem das 18h, que deverá ser atualizada a qualquer instante:









spiritmind disse:


> ...vê-se bem duas linhas de instabilidade, uma que atravessa o norte e centro do país durante a noite e outra que vem na sua retaguarda e que provavelmente vai deixar precipitação durante o dia de amanhã.


Essas linhas deverão ser de aguaceiros, não de uma frente propriamente dita. Esperemos que tragam animação...


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Fev 2013 às 19:32)

O cenário mais interessante, é o que o Europeu mostra a partir do dia 15, talvez seja a mudança que o Sul e a Madeira estão à espera desde de meados de Novembro, se calhar amanhã já desapareceu tudo como é lógico acontecer no sul, só o Norte é que os modelos prevêem e acontece sempre, já no sul a chuva desaparece sempre ou vai para Marrocos ou vai para Cádiz. Inverno tem sido uma verdadeira miséria porque aqui, que venham é as cut-off's e que tragam chuva forte e trovoadas que isso sim é que bom.


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2013 às 19:37)

O cenário tem aparecido mais vezes. Provavelmente entraremos numa área mais ciclónica e tempo de sudoeste. Pela frente ainda uma semana morna e monótona.


----------



## João Sousa (10 Fev 2013 às 19:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O cenário mais interessante, é o que o Europeu mostra a partir do dia 15, talvez seja a mudança que o Sul e a Madeira estão à espera desde de meados de Novembro, se calhar amanhã já desapareceu tudo como é lógico acontecer no sul, só o Norte é que os modelos prevêem e acontece sempre, já no sul a chuva desaparece sempre ou vai para Marrocos ou vai para Cádiz. Inverno tem sido uma verdadeira miséria porque aqui, que venham é as cut-off's e que tragam chuva forte e trovoadas que isso sim é que bom.


O ECM começa efectivamente a projectar a mudança de padrão. Aliás, o resto desta semana já será à partida bem mais fresco, do que temos tido nas últimas duas semanas.
Lembro, que o GFS ontem teve duas saídas seguidas em que também previa a subida em latitude do AA - Islândia/Gronelândia - ainda que essa previsão apontasse para o final desta semana, mas como é apanágio deste modelo já recuou. Todavia, há membros que apontam para essa possibilidade.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2013 às 19:47)

Aristocrata disse:


> _*On-topic*_
> 
> A massa de ar frio começa agora a entrar aqui no litoral norte, e as temperaturas vão baixando de forma sustentada. Pelas imagens de satélite observa-se a massa de ar frio, com origem na Gronelândia, a ser "injectada" pela depressão localizada a norte da Galiza. Saber ou não se será suficiente para melhorar as condições para queda de neve a cotas baixas\ baixas-médias, é agora um exercício de _*now-casting*_. para quem não sabe trata-se de fazer um seguimento activo das condições meteorológicas "minuto-a-minuto" (ou quase). Posto isto, a entrada de ar frio deverá trazer boas possibilidades de queda de aguaceiros, eventuais granizo (que já fez a sua aparição durante a tarde) e neve.
> Essas linhas deverão ser de aguaceiros, não de uma frente propriamente dita. Esperemos que tragam animação...



Parece-me que a massa de ar pós-frontal tende a deslocar-se no sentido de ocupar a faixa ocidental da Península Ibérica, abrangendo todo o território de Portugal Continental. Caso seja assim, as temperaturas deverão baixar significativamente ao longo da próxima madrugada em todo o continente, quando todo o ar frio se instalar sobre Portugal Continental; passaremos a ficar em regime de aguaceiros.

Massas de ar às 19h00: http://www.aemet.es/imagenes_d/eltiempo/observacion/satelite/201302101900_s91g.jpg


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Fev 2013 às 20:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Parece-me que a massa de ar pós-frontal tende a deslocar-se no sentido de ocupar a faixa ocidental da Península Ibérica, abrangendo todo o território de Portugal Continental. Caso seja assim, as temperaturas deverão baixar significativamente ao longo da próxima madrugada em todo o continente, quando todo o ar frio se instalar sobre Portugal Continental; passaremos a ficar em regime de aguaceiros.


Pelo que nos dá o GFS, deveremos ter ar frio, tanto nos 850 hPa como nos 500 hPa, suficiente para queda de neve a cotas baixas (200-400 mts) até às 12h de amanhã.
A questão deverá prender-se mais com o ar frio à superfície (garantido no NE) e com a precipitação que cairá esta madrugada e amanhã de manhã (onde existirão as melhores condições). O GFS prevê uns milímetros de chuva durante a madrugada e manhã, pelo que acredito que poderemos ter algumas surpresas.


----------



## cardu (10 Fev 2013 às 20:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pelo que nos dá o GFS, deveremos ter ar frio, tanto nos 850 hPa como nos 500 hPa, suficiente para queda de neve a cotas baixas (200-400 mts) até às 12h de amanhã.
> A questão deverá prender-se mais com o ar frio à superfície (garantido no NE) e com a precipitação que cairá esta madrugada e amanhã de manhã (onde existirão as melhores condições). O GFS prevê uns milímetros de chuva durante a madrugada e manhã, pelo que acredito que poderemos ter algumas surpresas.




as surpresas resumem-se ao norte do país ou até no Ribatejo poderão surgir surpresas com queda de neve em locais inesperados?


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O cenário mais interessante, é o que o Europeu mostra a partir do dia 15, talvez seja a mudança que o Sul e a Madeira estão à espera desde de meados de Novembro, se calhar amanhã já desapareceu tudo como é lógico acontecer no sul, só o Norte é que os modelos prevêem e acontece sempre, já no sul a chuva desaparece sempre ou vai para Marrocos ou vai para Cádiz. Inverno tem sido uma verdadeira miséria porque aqui, que venham é as cut-off's e que tragam chuva forte e trovoadas que isso sim é que bom.



O mais certo é acontecer mesmo isso...tem sido sempre a adiar e tarda em chegar a mudança para aqui. Não sei como está a Madeira mas parece que já estará em seca...quando não chove na Madeira é sempre um mau prenuncio para aqui pelo menos nos últimos anos. 
Epah atirem-me as pedras que quiserem mas não me lembro de 2 Invernos seguidos tão maus!
Se dúvidas houvessem...basta ver que a maioria da nascentes cársicas não corre desde há 2 temporadas atrás o que indica que não podemos descartar o Inverno do nosso clima. A não ser que passasse-mos a ter "Outonos" e "Primaveras" "ultra" chuvosos/as. Resta-nos esperar que o padrão mude já no final deste mês...Vamos ver.
Desculpem o Offtopic  Também os há à fartura por causa da neve
Boa sorte para os amantes da neve

P.S: faço figas para que ocorra uma mudança a partir do próximo fim de semana...ainda não é nada garantido. Há que aguardar o desenrolar da coisa. O cenário do ECM parece ser bastante bom e é o mais optimista mas há que ter o pé sempre atrás com estas entradas de sudoeste...são sempre um bicho de sete cabeças para os modelos.


----------



## Paulo H (10 Fev 2013 às 21:58)

trovoadas disse:


> O mais certo é acontecer mesmo isso...tem sido sempre a adiar e tarda em chegar a mudança para aqui. Não sei como está a Madeira mas parece que já estará em seca...quando não chove na Madeira é sempre um mau prenuncio para aqui pelo menos nos últimos anos.
> Epah atirem-me as pedras que quiserem mas não me lembro de 2 Invernos seguidos tão maus!
> Se dúvidas houvessem...basta ver que a maioria da nascentes cársicas não corre desde há 2 temporadas atrás o que indica que não podemos descartar o Inverno do nosso clima. A não ser que passasse-mos a ter "Outonos" e "Primaveras" "ultra" chuvosos/as. Resta-nos esperar que o padrão mude já no final deste mês...Vamos ver.
> Desculpem o Offtopic  Também os há à fartura por causa da neve
> ...



O inverno do ano passado foi mau de forma generalizada, em termos de precipitação. Este ano, a análise tem de ser feita mais de forma regional. Há regiões onde a precipitação ocorrida é a normal. Os nossos vizinhos espanhóis queixam-se do mesmo!


----------



## diogortrick (10 Fev 2013 às 23:33)

Pelo que parece os modelos subestimaram um pouco este evento. Principalmente ao nível da precipitação. Estamos a ter boas acumulações e ainda só agora está a começar.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Fev 2013 às 23:39)

O GFS 18z parece ter aumentado a precipitação no Norte tal como está a ocorrer, mas o Sul ficou com ainda menos.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2013 às 23:48)

Ao contrário do que disse às 19h47, o ar marítimo procedente de oeste (mais quente) está a ganhar a batalha à massa de ar frio procedente de noroeste e agora leva todo o frio bem mais para leste, para o interior de Espanha ...  Só o norte e o interior centro terão possibilidades de ver alguma neve.

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## diogortrick (11 Fev 2013 às 00:00)

Gerofil disse:


> Ao contrário do que disse às 19h47, o ar marítimo procedente de oeste (mais quente) está a ganhar a batalha à massa de ar frio procedente de noroeste e agora leva todo o frio bem mais para leste, para o interior de Espanha ...  Só o norte e o interior centro terão possibilidades de ver alguma neve.
> 
> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm



Olha que não. Tas a falar a distância. Cá para cima os pontos mais altos já estão todos brancos. Bem mais cedo que o esperado. E está a chover granizo nos potos mais baixos. Na Galiza já se começa a impor a neve mesmo a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2013 às 01:01)

Onde é que a massa de ar frio está localizada neste momento?? Alguém me sabe dizer? Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Fev 2013 às 01:06)

estar a entrar pelo litoral norte , precisamente entre viana e braga


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 01:08)

então isso quer dizer que o maior espectáculo vem ai agora?


----------



## Mr. Neves (11 Fev 2013 às 01:21)

PAIM2010 disse:


> estar a entrar pelo litoral norte , precisamente entre viana e braga



E acha que tem possibilidade de chegar a Viseu-Tondela? E se sim, porque horas? Peço desculpa por todas as perguntas


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 01:22)

Pessoal, estarmos aqui constantemente com lamurias não vai aumentar a possibilidade de nevar aqui ou acolá, vamos ser pacientes pois a madrugada ainda agora começou


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 10:32)

pessoal mais entendido no assunto, acham que ainda posso ter alguns aguaceiros interessantes na minha zona? e será que dá para granizo?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Fev 2013 às 11:28)

Venha de lá o "calor"


----------



## ACalado (11 Fev 2013 às 11:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Venha de lá o "calor"



Assim já podes colocar fotos da tua zona  com sol e tal


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (11 Fev 2013 às 11:35)

Sim para colocar fotos da minha região só mesmo com sol


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 12:43)

As cotas irão subir certo? ( de manhã, o meteorologista a apresentar o tempo na rtp, disse que durante o dia se deveria manter os aguaceiros, que serão de neve em cotas baixas)


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 13:42)

o ipma mudou os avisos de neve, de laranja passaram a amarelo com queda de neve fraca a cima dos 600/800 metros a partir das 14h até amanha às 8h da manha


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 13:50)

Dada a deslocação da bolsa de ar frio para Leste, a cota de neve tende a subir gradualmente a partir das próximas horas, altura em que começa a entrar pela costa um ar mais húmido e morno em altitude...


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Fev 2013 às 14:53)

Geiras disse:


> Dada a deslocação da bolsa de ar frio para Leste, a cota de neve tende a subir gradualmente a partir das próximas horas, altura em que começa a entrar pela costa um ar mais húmido e morno em altitude...



Estamos claramente a entrar numa subida rápida das cotas de neve, nomeadamente quanto às cotas de acumulação.
Na imagem seguinte (das 14h), observa-se que o ar temperado oceânico já começou a invadir o NO da península e apenas escapa o NE do continente. Já só resta ar frio em altitude em Trás-os-Montes.






Há também uma massa de ar húmida (temperada) a vir de NO, que amanhã vai-nos deixar alguma chuva, mas a cota de neve já será elevada.
Foi interessante por estas zonas a manhã, com *queda de neve esporádica* a cotas acima dos 300 mts, e de forma mais consistente acima dos 500 mts.
Pelo menos trouxe animação ao fórum...


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 17:08)

A partir da noite chegará uma mancha nebulosa, penso que associada a uma fraca frente quente ou estacionária, que deixará alguma precipitação em geral fraca na região sul, inclusive na Grande Lisboa, mas não será nada de extraordinário... uns "restos" 












GFS run das 12





O Anticiclone dos Açores tenderá a deslocar-se um pouco mais para Noroeste, afastando a instabilidade e o ar frio para Leste.


----------



## LuisFilipe (11 Fev 2013 às 19:49)

Bem vou fazer um pouco de offtopic, mas voces este ano nao se podem queixar, este esta a ser o vosso inverno de sonho. Xuva e frio como voces sempre desejaram aqui por este topico


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 20:08)

Parece que a tal mancha nebulosa que se avizinhava dissipou-se, no entanto, a frente deverá chegar cá durante a madrugada...


----------



## cova beira (11 Fev 2013 às 20:12)

começa a ganhar alguma consistencia a subida prevista do anticiclode para as ilhas britanicas se tal acontecer podemos finallmente ter uma situação de vervadeiro inverno.
   isto de entradas de noroeste já chega este ano, acaba sempre da mesma maneira ou por falta de frio ou por falta de precipitação ou pelo excesso de vento que dificulta e muito a descida de temperatura. Para já parece que o inverno ainda não vai terminar.


----------



## Stinger (11 Fev 2013 às 20:33)

podemos esperar mais entradas desta natureza para eventos de neve ?


----------



## Norther (11 Fev 2013 às 20:40)

cova beira disse:


> começa a ganhar alguma consistencia a subida prevista do anticiclode para as ilhas britanicas se tal acontecer podemos finallmente ter uma situação de vervadeiro inverno.
> isto de entradas de noroeste já chega este ano, acaba sempre da mesma maneira ou por falta de frio ou por falta de precipitação ou pelo excesso de vento que dificulta e muito a descida de temperatura. Para já parece que o inverno ainda não vai terminar.




Era uma Siberiana de 3 dias e depois uma entrada de SW carregada de precipitação, gostava


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2013 às 20:56)

Ainda está distante (próxima semana). De qualquer das formas é uma mudança de cenário. Entradas de sudoeste favorecem mais regiões.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Fev 2013 às 21:07)

Norther disse:


> Era uma Siberiana de 3 dias e depois uma entrada de SW carregada de precipitação, gostava



Era bom,para aqui não falhava o manto branco .


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 22:09)

Sei que falta muito tempo ( e que tudo pode/vai mudar) mas está aqui qualquer coisa de interessante!


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2013 às 22:16)

também reparei nisso o gfs tem 4 dias depois, mas ainda falta algum tempo ainda há de mudar, mas parece que iremos ter qualquer coisa ali para aquela semana


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (11 Fev 2013 às 22:21)

david 6 disse:


> também reparei nisso o gfs tem 4 dias depois, mas ainda falta algum tempo ainda há de mudar, mas parece que iremos ter qualquer coisa ali para aquela semana



Pois mas caso se confirma-se o que está no ECMWF, é algo parecido com o que ocorreu no ano de 1983 se não me engano, que troxe neve a cotas muito baixas! (corrijam-me se estiver enganado!)


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2013 às 22:22)

Previsões a 342h é atirar no escuro bem negro


----------



## mirra (12 Fev 2013 às 01:03)

Boas pessoal...

Hoje de manha vou dar uma volta a ver se apanho ainda alguma neve...

alguma sugestão? aqui perto de guimarães?


----------



## boreas (12 Fev 2013 às 01:25)

Geres, ontem passei por la perto a vir de espanha e estava bem bonito !


----------



## Mr. Neves (12 Fev 2013 às 02:25)

Será que ainda existem possibilidades de acumulação de neve no Caramulo, pelo resto da madrugada?


----------



## chaves23 (12 Fev 2013 às 03:41)

sabe porque este anos o inverno esta a ser assim sem neve nem nd isso esta a ser causado por causa do aquecimento global i ainda estao mais coisa para vi se o aquecimento global continuar se continuar nao a neve para ninguem


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Fev 2013 às 08:09)

o ECM está excelente:


----------



## jorgeanimal (12 Fev 2013 às 09:27)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> o ECM está excelente:


BOM DIA 

Aqui para o Je, que não percebe nada disto, isso quer dizer exactamente o quê? :P

obrigado


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (12 Fev 2013 às 09:50)

Chuva , muita chuva


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2013 às 10:10)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Chuva , muita chuva



Pois e agora compara lá com a média do ensemble, há pois é ... não tem nada a ver, e mais uma vez as operacionais do ECMWF desfocadas do ensemble.
Seja como for a haver uma pequena mudança não deverá durar mais do que 2 ou 3 dias, como é possivel analisar na média do ensemble.
Temos que ir acompanhando nos próximos 2 dias para este se é ou não uma tendência !


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2013 às 18:29)

Discrepância abismal entre o europeu e o Gfs quem ganhará


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Fev 2013 às 13:50)

Aproximam-se tempos interessantes:


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2013 às 14:31)

Alguns já começam a visualizar a possível vinda de uma depressão entre os dias 18 e 23 fevereiro ou nos inicos de março, ou seja com a possível queda de neve a cotas baixas.
O modelo Europeu assim o diz, mas o GFS não o vinca tanto.
Vamos aguardar por mais alguns dias. Isto ainda pode mudar...
Mas se se confirmar as previsões do modelo europeu poderá vir uma entrada fria parecida com a de fevereiro de 1983.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Fev 2013 às 15:01)

Nesta situação será apenas chuva, o frio nem vai ser nenhum


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2013 às 15:13)

Sim, tens razão. Só agora vi melhor os modelos.
Mesmo assim que venha a chuva, é bom sinal. O anticiclone pelo que se vê para estacionar a partir de agora na escandinavia.


----------



## aqpcb (13 Fev 2013 às 16:05)

chaves23 disse:


> sabe porque este anos o inverno esta a ser assim sem neve nem nd isso esta a ser causado por causa do aquecimento global i ainda estao mais coisa para vi se o aquecimento global continuar se continuar nao a neve para ninguem



Não tendo dados estatísticos que fomentem esta minha opinião a não ser a observação acho que este ano até esta com mais fenómenos de neve do que outros anos.


----------



## c.bernardino (13 Fev 2013 às 17:38)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Aproximam-se tempos interessantes:



Para ser honesto não sei se concordo contigo. Fazes uma afirmação que é taxativa. 

Ainda falta muito tempo, não vejo nada de especial, alguma precipitação, alguma possibilidade de instabilidade (ainda muiito cedo para falar nisto), uma depressão lá longe... 
Pode regar mas não muito.
Neve? qual neve? Frio nem vê-lo. 

uhmm, não vamos criar expectativas de um evento que, na minha opinião, não está modelado com intensidade digna desse nome.

abraço


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Fev 2013 às 17:55)

não estou á espera de frio e muito menos de neve, estou à espera de vários dias de chuva seguidos na região sul que tanta falta fazem


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2013 às 11:52)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> não estou á espera de frio e muito menos de neve, estou à espera de vários dias de chuva seguidos na região sul que tanta falta fazem



Boas,

No dia de hoje existe muito mais consenso entre os modelos sendo que o GFS e o GEM acabaram por ir atrás do ECM, e assim sendo mais ou menos até á próxima Quarta Feira existe consenso entre modelos.
Mas para já o panorama parece bom para os amantes da neve para dia de Segunda essencialmente .
A chuva será geralmente fraca no Domingo e passará a aguaceiros na Segunda com muito frio á mistura ao mesmo tempo que deverá ocorrer aguaceiros de granizo e alguma trovoadas.
Terça e Quarta alguns aguaceiros dispersos, e depois disso logo se verá pois existe a meu haver alguma indefinição não sendo para já de descurar que uma boa depressão se aproxima de oeste e provoque instabilidade generalizada !


----------



## cova beira (14 Fev 2013 às 13:38)

a mudança de padrão parece confirmar-se finalmente vai haver neve na estrela em condições normais para a época, começam os modelos a mostram depressões em altura a descer da Europa trazendo muito ar frio para as imediações da península, vamos ver o que a partir dos 20s de Fevereiro irá acontecer mas este tipo de situações com o anticiclone sobre as ilhas britânicas traz boas recordações


----------



## Jota 21 (14 Fev 2013 às 15:21)

Existe alguma lei natural que obrigue a chover quase todos os domingos?


----------



## Norther (14 Fev 2013 às 15:33)

cova beira disse:


> a mudança de padrão parece confirmar-se finalmente vai haver neve na estrela em condições normais para a época, começam os modelos a mostram depressões em altura a descer da Europa trazendo muito ar frio para as imediações da península, vamos ver o que a partir dos 20s de Fevereiro irá acontecer mas este tipo de situações com o anticiclone sobre as ilhas britânicas traz boas recordações



Tal ele se situe sobre as ilhas Britânicas ou Escandinávia a ver se se coloca bem a tal ponto de a sua circulação trazer um bom ar frio ate nós


----------



## LuisFilipe (14 Fev 2013 às 15:38)

uns diazitos de sol mas de pouca dura, domingo volta a chover e bem.

Ainda nao vi nng a falar disto aqui, estamos perante um dos invernos mais chuvosos dos ultimos anos?


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2013 às 15:52)

LuisFilipe disse:


> uns diazitos de sol mas de pouca dura, domingo volta a chover e bem.
> 
> Ainda nao vi nng a falar disto aqui, estamos perante um dos invernos mais chuvosos dos ultimos anos?



Porque é que quando falam não são mais explicitos do que estão a falar, ou seja,  quando perguntas isso, perguntas para Coimbra, região centro, região norte e centro ou para o país todo ?
É que sinceramente ás vezes quando vejo este tópico parece que apenas existe o Norte e Centro e falam como se falassem para o país todo.
Ou seja, "Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos para Norte e Centro - Fevereiro 2013 "
..................

Mas agora respondendo á tua questão e presumindo que estavas a falar para o país todo, a resposta é não, apesar da região Norte ter tido até ao momento Dezembro e Janeiro acima da média. Mesmo para a região Centro o conjunto de Dezembro e Janeiro penso estar tb acima da média, enquanto que o Sul até ao momento encontra-se muito abaixo da média, no que toca ao Inverno propriamente dito.
O Inverno de 2009/2010 foi sem dúvida mais chuvoso do que este até ao momento. Será que faz sentido falar em ultimos anos, quando este é apenas o 3º ano após esse ?

Abraço,  e tenta ser mais objectivo nas tuas questões .... e não vamos entrar em Off_Topic !


----------



## Mjhb (14 Fev 2013 às 15:57)

Boas. Sábado ainda haverá neve em quantidade na Serra?


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2013 às 16:19)

Baralhei-me ao ler os posts anteriores... Então é possível nevar a cotas baixas para a próxima segunda-feira? Ou estou completamente trocado nas datas?


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2013 às 16:28)

LuisFilipe;365635

Ainda nao vi nng a falar disto aqui disse:
			
		

> Isto até é uma ofensa ao pessoal do Centro/Sul e Sul que estão a ter um dos Invernos menos chuvosos dos últimos anos até agora!! Antes de olharem apenas para o quintal reparem como está o pais no geral...


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2013 às 16:30)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Baralhei-me ao ler os posts anteriores... Então é possível nevar a cotas baixas para a próxima segunda-feira? Ou estou completamente trocado nas datas?



Não! A nevar será apenas nas zonas mais altas!!


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2013 às 16:41)

miguel disse:


> Não! A nevar será apenas nas zonas mais altas!!



Ok obrigado pela orientação, mais uma oportunidade a perder, que é posso fazer, estou apenas 378m...


----------



## Norther (14 Fev 2013 às 16:43)

Se se confirmar este panorama o sul do pais vai receber umas boas regas, não sei se será assim mas o panorama para o sul parece querer melhorar, a ver se sim


----------



## Mjhb (14 Fev 2013 às 16:46)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ok obrigado pela orientação, mais uma oportunidade a perder, que é posso fazer, estou apenas 378m...



Pucha, homem para de te lamechar!


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Fev 2013 às 16:54)

Pedro disse:


> Pucha, homem para de te lamechar!



Bom, não é a questão de ser lamechas ou não, mas sim a questão de que não posso ficar alegre.


----------



## c.bernardino (14 Fev 2013 às 18:00)

amigos, cuidado com hipóteses a 10 dias de distância. Ainda vou analisar melhor isto tudo mas estou de pé atrás.


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2013 às 18:57)

Este tópico não tem cura 



Mr. Neves disse:


> Bom, não é a questão de ser lamechas ou não, mas sim a questão de que não posso ficar alegre.



Caro, isto é um tópico para análise e discussão de previsões, não um blog para se expressar os nossos sentimentos. 
____
On Topic

Começa-se de facto, a desenhar algo interessante para o fim da próxima semana, tanto o GFS como o ECM estão de acordo com uma boa entrada de SW, mas mais uma vez, o Norte e Centro a acarretar com maiores acumulados... Estou apenas com 7mm este mês...

GFS







ECM


----------



## cova beira (14 Fev 2013 às 19:46)

europeu a piorar bastante na saída de hoje para já o GEM que tem para mim sido o melhor modelo nos últimos tempos coloca o frio ás portas da península apenas a 144 horas, muito bom este mapa.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2013 às 20:41)

O ECM está excelente, e espero que a tendência seja a do ECM, em termos de precipitação para o Algarve na 3ªfeira, sem dúvida se confirmar será um dia mais chuvoso deste Inverno por aqui. Que o ECM acerte que farto de entradas de NO secas estou eu até aos cabelos. Que venha 25 mm ou mais num dia que bem precisamos que não sei o que é chuva a mais de 18 dias.


----------



## João Sousa (14 Fev 2013 às 23:10)

cova beira disse:


> europeu a piorar bastante na saída de hoje para já o GEM que tem para mim sido o melhor modelo nos últimos tempos coloca o frio ás portas da península apenas a 144 horas, muito bom este mapa.



Concordo contigo, mas quero chamar a atenção para o facto da deficiente modelagem daquele núcleo de altas pressões algures na Europa Centre e do Norte. Digo isto, porque ainda há uma grande indefinição da potencia e sobretudo da localização desse anticiclone. por outro lado, penso que também há uma forte dificuldade, por parte dos modelos em modelar a existência de um anticiclone naquela região e o que lhe fazer. 
O melhor mesmo é pensar que "na pior das hipóteses teremos muita chuva" que bem necessária é para as regiões a sul do Tejo. Tudo o que venha a mais...
No fundo, o que quero sublinhar é que há grande imprevisibilidade, naquilo que os modelos dizem e que poderá efctivamente acontecer.
Abraço


----------



## xes (15 Fev 2013 às 08:56)

Bom dia, sei que não se enquadra muito neste tópico mas vou arriscar a pergunta, qual a tendencia para a ultima semana de fevereiro em Londres? Vou de viagem e queria saber +/- com o que posso contar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Fev 2013 às 12:14)

Como é que há tantas diferenças nos modelos a 96 horas, a previsão para 3ªfeira está muito incerta, se formos ver o GFS não coloca precipitação na 3ª feira no Algarve, já o ECM diz que não é bem assim e coloca cerca de 22 mm, o ECM tem insistido na precipitação para 3ªfeira, diria que é daquelas depressões com vento de leste ou nordeste e que deixam bons acumulados na parte do Sotavento Algarvio é isso que eu vejo no ECM e no GEM. O GFS só coloca algo de jeito para 6ªfeira, ou seja daqui a uma semana.

Domingo deverá cair cerca de 2 mm por aqui, é isso que indica mais ou menos os modelos.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Fev 2013 às 12:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como é que há tantas diferenças nos modelos a 96 horas, a previsão para 3ªfeira está muito incerta, se formos ver o GFS não coloca precipitação na 3ª feira no Algarve, já o ECM diz que não é bem assim e coloca cerca de 22 mm, o ECM tem insistido na precipitação para 3ªfeira, diria que é daquelas depressões com vento de leste ou nordeste e que deixam bons acumulados na parte do Sotavento Algarvio é isso que eu vejo no ECM e no GEM. O GFS só coloca algo de jeito para 6ªfeira, ou seja daqui a uma semana.
> 
> Domingo deverá cair cerca de 2 mm por aqui, é isso que indica mais ou menos os modelos.



No ensemble do GFS começa a descambar logo ás 72 horas, portanto ás 96 horas, e no dia de hoje existe uma muito maior inconsistência entre os membros do ensemble ao contrário de ontem.
O que parece acontecer no final de 2ª Feira ou Terça Feira é que existe em alguns modelos a possbilidade de descer uma pequena perturbação vinda de Noroeste, e que poderia alguns aguaceiros interessantes durante a parte inicial de Terça. 
Neste momento o consenso parece existir mais para Quarta com os modelos a indicarem um dia bastante calmo novamente e posteriormente uma enorme indefinição nos modelos !
Mas isto está sempre a mudar, e por isso teremos que aguardar mais umas runs, para ter-se mais algumas certezas ...


----------



## Snifa (15 Fev 2013 às 13:20)

A chuva irá regressar já no domingo, em especial no Norte e Centro:

previsão do IPMA:

Previsão para domingo, 17.fevereiro.2013

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade na região
Sul no fim do dia.
*Períodos de chuva fraca nas regiões do litoral, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões e tornando-se moderada nas regiões
Norte e Centro. Para o final do dia, regime de aguaceiros que
serão de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e moderado a forte
(30 a 40 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, mais significativa nas
regiões do interior Norte e Centro.

*Atualizado a 15 de fevereiro de 2013 às 11:38 UTC
*

*Previsão para 2ª feira, 18.fevereiro.2013
*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, mais intensos e frequentes nas regiões Norte
e Centro, e que serão de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Ângela Lourenço/Patrícia Gomes.
INFORMACAO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 15 de fevereiro de 2013 às 11:38 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/index.html


Acho que os modelos estão bastante bons, quer ECM , quer GFS.

Aqui no Norte, e se se cumprirem as previsões/tendências dos modelos, provavelmente iremos ter um mês na média, ou quiçá , ligeiramente acima, com umas boas chuvadas.

Por aqui sigo com *52.5 mm* este mês, a média para Porto/S Gens ( que eu uso como referência) para Fevereiro  anda pelos *136.8 mm*, ainda falta um pouco... 

Penso que no Sul, também podem perfeitamente entrar média, assim chova de forma consistente, de qualquer modo, os valores  de precipitação são muito inferiores ao Norte, logo no Sul ( falando mais do Algarve) 3 ou 4 dias de chuva podem fazer a média, ou até ultrapassar-la... vamos ver..


----------



## trovoadas (15 Fev 2013 às 13:33)

Aurélio disse:


> No ensemble do GFS começa a descambar logo ás 72 horas, portanto ás 96 horas, e no dia de hoje existe uma muito maior inconsistência entre os membros do ensemble ao contrário de ontem.
> O que parece acontecer no final de 2ª Feira ou Terça Feira é que existe em alguns modelos a possbilidade de descer uma pequena perturbação vinda de Noroeste, e que poderia alguns aguaceiros interessantes durante a parte inicial de Terça.
> Neste momento o consenso parece existir mais para Quarta com os modelos a indicarem um dia bastante calmo novamente e posteriormente uma enorme indefinição nos modelos !
> Mas isto está sempre a mudar, e por isso teremos que aguardar mais umas runs, para ter-se mais algumas certezas ...



O GFS mete alguma precipitação já a partir de Domingo, sendo que as regiões Norte e Centro serão as mais afectadas no período de Domingo a Terça. No entanto segundo este modelo a frente de Domingo deixará alguma precipitação(entre 10 a 15 mm) no final de Domingo nas regiões do Sul e depois entra-mos num regime de aguaceiros Segunda e Terça que poderá render bons mm's. Depois Quarta um dia de pausa para voltar à carga na Quinta-feira, a partir daí há boas condições modeladas para as regiões do Sul com muita chuva prevista. Vamos ver o desenrolar da coisa. Para já espero que chova qualquer coisa já a partir de Domingo


----------



## david 6 (15 Fev 2013 às 14:51)

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal
se isto acertar +ou- vou ter cerca de 56mm para a semana


----------



## Mjhb (15 Fev 2013 às 15:44)

Como ainda não consegui ter resposta, repito:

Haverá neve amanhã na serra?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (15 Fev 2013 às 18:07)

Bem aqui pela minha zona dão, de dia 16 a 23 cerca de 105mm!!! Muito bom!!


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (15 Fev 2013 às 18:08)

Pedro disse:


> Como ainda não consegui ter resposta, repito:
> 
> Haverá neve amanhã na serra?



Pois é triste não haver uma resposta de quem mais percebe!! 

Eu, do pouquissimo que percebo não acredito que exista, se existir será lá mesmo no pico!


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2013 às 18:10)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Pois é triste não haver uma resposta de quem mais percebe!!
> 
> Eu, do pouquissimo que percebo não acredito que exista, se existir será lá mesmo no pico!



Mas isso é facílimo de obter resposta, basta ir aqui:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/index.jsp

Neste caso:


> Previsão para sábado, 16.fevereiro.2013
> 
> INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA
> 
> ...


----------



## vitamos (15 Fev 2013 às 18:18)

Pedro disse:


> Como ainda não consegui ter resposta, repito:
> 
> Haverá neve amanhã na serra?



Provavelmente na zona da Torre ainda haverá o suficiente, dada a enorme quantidade que caiu. Amanhã será sem dúvida um bom dia de passeio, porque Domingo as condições não o deverão permitir e haverá certamente mais um bom nevão a cotas elevadas.




Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Pois é triste não haver uma resposta de quem mais percebe!!



Este fórum tem centenas de mensagens por dia é natural que os users do mesmo nem sempre tenham tempo ou disponibilidade para responder, dentro de todos os seus afazeres diários. Ás vezes basta um pouco de calma até surgir alguém que responda.


----------



## Mjhb (15 Fev 2013 às 18:49)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Pois é triste não haver uma resposta de quem mais percebe!!
> 
> Eu, do pouquissimo que percebo não acredito que exista, se existir será lá mesmo no pico!



Mas isto é algum serviço pago com contrato de resposta obrigatória? Esta malta anda meia doida, só pode. Eu só repus a questão para que não se perdesse nos novos posts...

E Domingo? É seguro subir à serra?


----------



## Serra do Açor (15 Fev 2013 às 19:01)

vitamos disse:


> Provavelmente na zona da Torre ainda haverá o suficiente, dada a enorme quantidade que caiu. Amanhã será sem dúvida um bom dia de passeio, porque Domingo as condições não o deverão permitir e haverá certamente mais um bom nevão a cotas elevadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boa noite , sim ainda existe neve na Torre e não só, a parte da serra que me é visivel é a parte Sul e ainda hoje pela manhã estive a olhar para a Serra e de facto tem neve embora muita já tenha derretido , mas vale o passeio até porque as condições estão optimas sol qb e tempo bem ameno,o ideal será Sabado embora no Domingo há possibilidade de queda de neve.


----------



## aqpcb (15 Fev 2013 às 21:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mas isso é facílimo de obter resposta, basta ir aqui:
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/index.jsp
> 
> Neste caso:



Tão simples como isso


----------



## AMFC (15 Fev 2013 às 22:58)

Teremos uma semana animada ?


----------



## GabKoost (15 Fev 2013 às 23:54)

Este tópico chama-se "Previsões do Tempo e Modelos".

No entanto, tudo o que vejo, são users a perguntar se há neve em X local ou se vai chover daqui uma semana.

Maior parte das questões são facilmente respondidas acedendo aos mil e um sites que o pessoal consulta. 

Entretanto, os "craques" do fórum vão sempre debatendo os assuntos com as suas análises. Por favor parem de perguntar todos os dias se vai nevar na terra de cada um e se devem ou não ir fazer um pique nique no fim de semana.

O sucesso deste fórum passa ainda pelo rigor dos seus intervenientes mais habilitados. Se transformarem os tópicos de análise, onde se costumava aprender e retirar informações de qualidade, num local onde cada um pede informações redundantes sobre o seu quintal, será impossível poder manter a qualidade do fórum.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Fev 2013 às 00:04)

Pedro disse:


> E Domingo? É seguro subir à serra?



Pedro, a "segurança" é um conceito muitas vezes relativo; o IPMA prevê queda de neve acima dos 1200m a 1400m, o que inclui todo o planalto central da serra da Estrela. 
Este facto, por si só, num país normal, deveria dissuadir a esmagadora maioria das pessoas a fazer-se às estradas do maciço central da Estrela; ao invés, a previsão de neve, tem precisamente o efeito contrário: atrai largas dezenas de viaturas e de condutores, muitos deles sem experiência de condução em estradas de montanha, muito menos em condução com piso coberto de neve...Eu apostaria, e estou certo que ganharia essa aposta, que 95% dos condutores que se dirigem nestes dias à serra da Estrela nem correntes de neve têm!!!

Por isso e voltando à tua pergunta sobre se é seguro...eu diria que sim, porque, felizmente, a GNR e o Centro de Limpeza de Neve, contra a vontade de muitos, e como forma preventiva, devem encerrar as estradas com alguma antecedência, evitando ter que remediar e socorrer viaturas presas na neve.


Dito isto, bom passeio!! Venha a chuva e a neve que é tempo delas...


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 00:05)

Já está formada há bastantes horas a frente que nos vai afectar no Domingo, neste momento sobre os Açores.


----------



## Aurélio (16 Fev 2013 às 09:22)

Se o ECMWF foi o primeiro a ver a situação prevista para a próxima semana, também não deixa de ser verdade que neste momento é o que tem o cenário mais soft em especial para as regiões do sul, pois não vê qualquer depressão secundária no final do dia de Segunda ao contrário de alguns outros modelos, bem como coloca a depressão a partir de Quinta mais a norte, tocando a chuva de raspão apenas no Algarve.
Em qualquer dos cenários a região Norte e Centro será bem contemplado.
A região Sul embora haja sempre precipitação associada (alguma) está sempre na corda bamba, e esta run do ECM não me agradou nadinha, nadinha !


----------



## c.bernardino (16 Fev 2013 às 10:08)

Aurélio,
como sabemos por experiência o Sul e interior Sul acabam sempre por levar muito menos precipitação do que é modelado a mais de 96h.
Temos essa experiência e penso que as expectativas (para essa zona) dificilmente podem estar muito elevadas.
Precipitação? sim. mas nada de significativa.
No litoral oeste amanha vamos ter mais pp do que voces terão na próxima semana. 
Não é uma questão de lamechice, é um facto climático. 
abc


----------



## joao paulo (16 Fev 2013 às 10:31)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Pedro, a "segurança" é um conceito muitas vezes relativo; o IPMA prevê queda de neve acima dos 1200m a 1400m, o que inclui todo o planalto central da serra da Estrela.
> Este facto, por si só, num país normal, deveria dissuadir a esmagadora maioria das pessoas a fazer-se às estradas do maciço central da Estrela; ao invés, a previsão de neve, tem precisamente o efeito contrário: atrai largas dezenas de viaturas e de condutores, muitos deles sem experiência de condução em estradas de montanha, muito menos em condução com piso coberto de neve...Eu apostaria, e estou certo que ganharia essa aposta, que 95% dos condutores que se dirigem nestes dias à serra da Estrela nem correntes de neve têm!!!
> 
> Por isso e voltando à tua pergunta sobre se é seguro...eu diria que sim, porque, felizmente, a GNR e o Centro de Limpeza de Neve, contra a vontade de muitos, e como forma preventiva, devem encerrar as estradas com alguma antecedência, evitando ter que remediar e socorrer viaturas presas na neve.
> ...



Subscrevo na totalidade


----------



## David sf (16 Fev 2013 às 11:25)

Mudança de padrão a partir de amanhã, para se manter pelo menos durante uma semana, o anticiclone migrará inicialmente para o Reino Unido, instalando-se posteriormente sobre a Escandinávia, com a circulação depressionária a baixar de latitude, induzindo um fluxo predominantemente de sudoeste e/ou oeste, o que significa tempo chuvoso e ameno.






Como habitual, o Norte e o litoral do país deverão ser as regiões mais afectadas e onde os acumulados de precipitação podem ser maiores, mas todo o país, Açores e Madeira incluídos, terá uma semana chuvosa e ventosa.

Mesmo o ECMWF, que nesta última saída não está muito generoso para o Algarve, tem uma grande quantidade de precipitação prevista para a Andaluzia ocidental, pelo que ainda há bastantes hipóteses de que o Algarve venha a obter também bons acumulados, é só chegar um pouquinho para oeste, estando a 72 horas de distância está perfeitamente dentro da margem de erro.






A presença do anticiclone na Escandinávia provocará uma entrada fria na Europa Ocidental, ainda com alguma relevância. Em princípio apenas afectará a França e o Reino Unido, mas não é de descartar que possa chegar a Portugal continental no próximo fim-de-semana, basta para tal que o centro depressionário presente no Atlântico não seja tão potente, ou que este se divida em duas depressões, migrando uma para leste e ficando outra a oeste dos Açores. Este cenário é previsto por cerca de 1/3 do ensemble do GFS e por alguns modelos relativamente fiáveis, como o GEM e o UKMO.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2013 às 13:02)

No Algarve é sempre a tirar, o ECM não tem mais de 4 mm, até 4ª feira e como é lógico a precipitação vai toda para a Andaluzia e Cádiz sempre a mesma sina. Mais, um mês com a precipitação a acabar abaixo da média e se calhar o mês mais seco deste Inverno, como se os outros meses tivessem sido generosos. 

GFS coloca 12 mm de run para run é sempre a tirar, o ECM também não vai muito longe e prevendo a última semana de Fevereiro sem precipitação no sul, mais um mês abaixo da média.

Agora, é como o David disse e estou completamente de acordo, ainda podemos ter a sorte de a precipitação vir para oeste e o Sotavento ter uma excelente rega, ou então não, mas às vezes os modelos também falham e é em situações destas que eles mais falham, talvez ainda tenha a sorte de ver algo por aqui, porque no que diz respeito ao Algarve e vendo os modelos não vejo nenhuma mudança de padrão, aliás desde de meados de Novembro que o padrão tem sido sempre o mesmo, deixando o sul do país e a Madeira com valores bastante abaixo da média.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Fev 2013 às 13:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> No Algarve é sempre a tirar, o ECM não tem mais de 4 mm, até 4ª feira e como é lógico a precipitação vai toda para a Andaluzia e Cádiz sempre a mesma sina. Mais, um mês com a precipitação a acabar abaixo da média e se calhar o mês mais seco deste Inverno, como se os outros meses tivessem sido generosos.
> 
> GFS coloca 12 mm de run para run é sempre a tirar, o ECM também não vai muito longe e prevendo a última semana de Fevereiro sem precipitação no sul, mais um mês abaixo da média.
> 
> Agora, é como o David disse e estou completamente de acordo, ainda podemos ter a sorte de a precipitação vir para oeste e o Sotavento ter uma excelente rega, ou então não, mas às vezes os modelos também falham e é em situações destas que eles mais falham, talvez ainda tenha a sorte de ver algo por aqui, porque no que diz respeito ao Algarve e vendo os modelos não vejo nenhuma mudança de padrão, aliás desde de meados de Novembro que o padrão tem sido sempre o mesmo, deixando o sul do país e a Madeira com valores bastante abaixo da média.



O passado mês de Outubro poderia ter sido expecional por aqui não fosse a quantidade de precipitação que fugiu de Ayamonte para lá, à semelhança do que se vê agora no modelo GFS (o ECM não vi). A instabilidade intensifica-se logo após a fronteira e depois parece que também há alguma instabilidade no litoral oeste, abrindo um "buraco" sobre o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve. Na altura os modelos sempre que viam isto, nomeadamente o GFS, este último acertou sempre. Agora parece que a história repete-se, ou não, há sempre a esperança de uma ligeira alteração a nosso favor. 
Depois é engraçado verificar que em alguns anos, como foi à dois anos atrás e precisamente nesta altura o Sotavento levava contudo, chegando já tudo enfraquecido ao lado Espanhol. Houve também alturas em que calhava tudo no litoral entre Sagres e Portimão. Enfim há para todos os gostos, agora estes últimos dois anos é que não tem calhado quase nada a nenhum. Bom salvou-se Novembro claro!

P.S: Continua a tendência para depressões muito a Norte, depressões vindas de Noroeste que passam ali a Norte da Galiza, rumo a França. Isto é uma situação que favorece claramente as regiões do Norte e Centro. A situação de Domingo, Segunda e Terça é que é um pouco diferente , com melhores hipóteses para aqui mas parece que irá tudo para Espanha. Pelo que vejo não vamos ter grandes precipitações no Sul (Baixo Alentejo e Algarve) até ao final do mês. Não será aquela "mudança" esperada mas é melhor que nada. Para o início de Março parece que o padrão começa a melhorar mas a distância ainda é muita...


----------



## icewoman (16 Fev 2013 às 13:40)

Boa tarde

Embora nao seja a pessoa mais entendida na matéria, mas na RAM penso que nao teremos uma semana "chuvosa"..mas sim com alguma chuva e penso que na sua maioria será fraca e de curta duracão...pelo menos é a minha analise de alguns modelos.


----------



## brandas (16 Fev 2013 às 14:11)

Olá pessoal,
desculpem o meu não contributo para este tópico, mas existe já algum padrão de como estará o tempo para o fim de semana 02/03 Março, no meu caso para o Norte?
Agradeço desde já qualquer palpite.
Cumpts


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2013 às 14:15)

O efeito do forte bloqueio do Anticiclone sobre a Islândia/Península Escandinava.


----------



## David sf (16 Fev 2013 às 15:09)

icewoman disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Embora nao seja a pessoa mais entendida na matéria, mas na RAM penso que nao teremos uma semana "chuvosa"..mas sim com alguma chuva e penso que na sua maioria será fraca e de curta duracão...pelo menos é a minha analise de alguns modelos.



Sim, tens razão, não tinha reparado que apesar da sinóptica ser favorável, está tudo a passar ao lado. Já as Canárias deverão ser afectadas por bastante instabilidade.


----------



## jonhfx (16 Fev 2013 às 15:25)

David sf disse:


> Sim, tens razão, não tinha reparado que apesar da sinóptica ser favorável, está tudo a passar ao lado. Já as Canárias deverão ser afectadas por bastante instabilidade.




Canárias? Bastante? Não estarás equivocado? O grosso da precipitação cai no mar
19h, 18 Fevereiro


----------



## Brunomc (16 Fev 2013 às 16:41)

Trovoadas para segunda-feira


----------



## david 6 (16 Fev 2013 às 18:19)

que venha a chuva amanhã


----------



## boneli (16 Fev 2013 às 18:48)

Parece que a partir do dia 22 poderemos ter uma nova entrada mais fria com iso -2/-4 em cima de nós. Os 2 modelos para já indicam isso agora se é acompanhado com  ainda ha muita duvida.
Ainda falta uma semana por isso cautela. Até lá venha essa chuva e que se distribua por todo a pais  .


----------



## cova beira (16 Fev 2013 às 18:57)

aquilo que eu à uma semana alertei para os efeitos do Ant querer situar-se sobre as ilhas britânicas começa a produzir efeitos nos modelos


europeu ainda a muitas horas com uma saída muito boa para os amantes da neve


----------



## Azor (16 Fev 2013 às 19:24)

cova beira disse:


> aquilo que eu à uma semana alertei para os efeitos do Ant querer situar-se sobre as ilhas britânicas começa a produzir efeitos nos modelos
> 
> 
> europeu ainda a muitas horas com uma saída muito boa para os amantes da neve



Se isto se concretizar vai ser mau para os Açores...

Já estamos com os solos saturados de água até ao pescoço, a sério que estamos.. e com essas previsões vamos ter algumas complicações... típico já!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Fev 2013 às 19:49)

Vendo os modelos, não há muito para dizer aqui para o Algarve, só dois modelos é que estão mais generosos para 3ªfeira, o novo navgem e o GEM, todos os outros incluindo o Hirlam, partem em duas partes a chuva na 2ªfeira ao final do dia, uma vai para a Grande Lisboa, a outra Andaluzia (Cádiz), então o ECM é fantástico coloca uma bola sem precipitação aqui nesta zona, mesmo impressionante. Amanhã, vai ser uma chuvita fraca que não deve render muito por aqui. 

Impressionante, é a chuva que a zona de Cádiz e do Estreito de Gibraltar, essas sim vão ser mais beneficiadas esta semana, segundo o ECM.


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2013 às 20:53)

Boas tardes..

Amanhã seremos afectados por uma frente, em enfraquecimento/degeneração rápida, e com pouca ou nenhuma actividade convectiva.

No entanto os modelos preveem uma ejecção para norte de ar muito rico em humidade, com alguma instabilidade concentrada entre a superficie e os 500hpa.

Em altura falta forçamento, mas dada a presença dessa camada mais instavel até aos 500hpa e ar muito humido em todo o perfil, é possivel alguma situação localizada de precipitação excessiva ( 50 a 80mm/6h), em especial no litoral norte e centro.

*PARA 2F*, as condições no que toca á convecção melhoram.

O GFS12z coloca uma nova onda de ar de origem subtropical a entrar pelo SW do pais, á frente de uma cut-off que se isola a oeste de Lisboa movendo-se lentamente para SE com uma depressão acopolada nos niveis baixos.

Á frente dessa cut-off o modelo coloca forçamento dinamico , com divergencia em altura e convergencia á superficie, assim como instabilidade originada pela sobreposição de ar frio em altura com ar mais quente nos niveis baixos ( bons gradientes dos 800 aos 500hpa e TT index>50).
A presença de ventos fortes em altura garante valores bons de speed shear.

A presençao  de uma depressão á superficie ( 1006-7hpa), que se move em fase com a cut-pff, poderá ajudar a consolidar a convergencia frontal/pré frontal e conferir valores decentes de shear rotacional, em especial na região sul.

Para já ainda não temos as peças todas montadas no modelo...a bolsa de CAPE mais alto ( >800-1200j/Kg ) está muito afastada para SW, e não parece haver uma organização suficiente no padrão sinóptico para lançar um aviso defenitivo.
Amanhã teremos uma ideia mais clara do que se vai passar ao certo...para já:






Amarelo- Possibilidade de trovoada e aguaceiros pontualmente moderados.
Laranja ( preliminar)- Possibilidade de trovoada/aguaceiros fortes, com queda de granizo e rajadas de vento até 85km.h.


----------



## a410ree (17 Fev 2013 às 02:20)

Questão! Alguem sabe se choverá mesmo na RAM ? isto anda uma tristeza por aqui


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2013 às 09:41)

Tendência interessante para o próximo fim de semana, que anda a ser modelada pelos dois principais modelos, uma entrada fria 

ECM 0 Z:






GFS 0Z:






Falta muito tempo, ainda vai dar bastantes voltas, contudo o problema poderá ser o de sempre, há frio, mas,  provavelmente, escassez de precipitação...


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Fev 2013 às 09:48)

Snifa disse:


> Tendência interessante para o próximo fim de semana, que anda a ser modelada pelos dois principais modelos, uma entrada fria



Cuidado, snifa, a corrida do GFS *é* um outlier no emsemble. A média dos cenários é claramente positiva, sempre e em qualquer dia.
relativamente ao ECM ainda não vi.

tenho aalgumas dúvidas sobre uma entrada fria, digna desse nome, este ano.

até já


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2013 às 10:06)

A. O ECMWF já repôs a precipitação para o sotavento algarvio na noite de segunda para terça, o GFS também, apesar de ter um acumulado ligeiramente inferior:






Como intuiu ontem o Stormy, é possível também a ocorrência de alguma trovoada nessa noite nas regiões do interior sul, essencialmente.

B. Quanto à eventual entrada fria do próximo fim-de-semana, houve uma evolução extremamente positiva em quase todos os modelos de ontem para hoje (curiosamente o que estava melhor ontem, o GEM, hoje é o único que não tem a entrada fria). É possível que a tenhamos, acho complicado que ocorra de forma tão potente como modela actualmente o ECMWF (com o posicionamento da cut-off às 192 horas é perfeitamente possível a ocorrência de precipitação), mas é bem possível que tenhamos um fim-de-semana frio. Olhando a média do ensemble do ECMWF (o do GFS não vale a pena ver, pois é capaz de subir ou descer todo ele 5ºC de uma run para a outra), e pela experiência empírica do que se passou noutras ocasiões, aposto que a bolsa fria em altitude acabará no Mediterrâneo espanhol e nós fiquemos com a "pontinha" da entrada fria. 

Mas se tudo correr bem podemos ter um evento digno de registo, e "correr bem" passa por:

1. A depressão atlântica entrar com o seu centro suficientemente a sul para não enviar a bolsa fria para o Reino Unido (o seu centro tem de passar por Portugal continental);

2. Essa depressão fazer "landfall" em Portugal no momento em que a bolsa fria esteja suficientemente própria para ser "capturada", ou seja pelo menos no sudoeste de França, e este pormenor é o que costuma falhar mais vezes, ou a depressão atlântica se adianta ou a bolsa fria se atrasa, o que acaba por ter como consequência a ida do frio para o Mediterrâneo;

3. Após a "captura" da bolsa fria pela depressão atlântica, a circulação zonal ficar bloqueada por 2/3 dias, mas com o bloqueio o suficientemente afastado para que não nos caia o anticiclone em cima;

4. A cereja no topo do bolo seria a bolsa fria acabar por chegar à costa portuguesa, começando a meter algum ar marítimo a níveis mais altos, como aconteceu a 29jan06 ou 09jan09. Ou então, com o ar frio instalado chegar uma pequena depressão de sudoeste que furasse o bloqueio entretanto gerado, comoa conteceu a 10jan10. Mas isso já é sonhar alto, e para que tenha algum efeito depende dos 3 pontos anteriores correrem bem.


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2013 às 10:06)

c.bernardino disse:


> Cuidado, snifa, a corrida do GFS *é* um outlier no emsemble. *A média dos cenários é claramente positiva, sempre e em qualquer dia.*
> relativamente ao ECM ainda não vi.
> 
> tenho aalgumas dúvidas sobre uma entrada fria, digna desse nome, este ano.
> ...



Não me parece que a média dos ensembles gfs seja claramente positiva:


----------



## Brunomc (17 Fev 2013 às 10:34)

Lá se foram os aguaceiros e trovoadas para o dia de amanhã de um modo geral.
Todos os modelos estão iguais, ECM, GFS e Aladin.
Mas penso que poderá ocorrer alguma coisa na zona do Litoral centro e Sul.
Vamos ver as próximas saídas... 


Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, mais intensos e frequentes no litoral das regiões
Norte e Centro e a partir da tarde, que serão de neve acima dos
1200/1400 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Fev 2013 às 10:45)

Snifa disse:


> Não me parece que a média dos ensembles gfs seja claramente positiva:



ok. estamos numa situação norte/sul.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

parece-me maioritariamente positiva. Claro que é para uma zona a *norte* de lisboa.

Mas uma coisa é certa: pelo gráfico verificas que esta run está muito abaixo da média dos ensembles.

abc


----------



## ELJICUATRO (17 Fev 2013 às 12:06)

David sf disse:


> A. O ECMWF já repôs a precipitação para o sotavento algarvio na noite de segunda para terça, o GFS também, apesar de ter um acumulado ligeiramente inferior:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia Caro David sf,

É verdade que a situação do dia 10 JAN 2010 foi engraçada pelos arredores de Braga, por cá chegaram a cair alguns farrapos de neve cerca de 20mns com temperatura positiva (4-5ºC) mas com humidade relativa bastante baixa (cerca de 30%).

Em relação à neve e se houver precipitação o próximo fim de semana poderá ser minimamente interessante no nosso cantinho. Claro que é cedo para falar de acumulações ou de cotas em Portugal Continental.

Sei que outros países levam com tudo este ano: Só para dar um fabuloso exemplo: a estância de esqui (Cauterets) situada nos Pireneus (FR) apresenta até ao momento acumulações épicas (cerca de 5m90 de neve no topo das pistas a pouco menos de 2500m de altitude).   

http://www.cauterets-live.com/

Um abraço


----------



## ELJICUATRO (17 Fev 2013 às 12:17)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Bom dia Caro David sf,
> 
> É verdade que a situação do dia 10 JAN 2010 foi engraçada pelos arredores de Braga, por cá chegaram a cair alguns farrapos de neve cerca de 20mns com temperatura positiva (4-5ºC) mas com humidade relativa bastante baixa (cerca de 30%).
> 
> ...






Imaginem: 4m65 de neve a 1850m de altitude!!!!   

Essa estação dos Pireneus já não recebia tanto elemento branco há mais de 10 anos e está a fazer inveja as maiores estações dos Alpes do Norte!!!

Continuação de Bom Domingo a todos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2013 às 13:16)

Hoje, os modelos melhoraram para a situação de amanhã ao final do dia e 3ªfeira para o Algarve, existem mais modelos a preverem um bom acumulado para estas bandas: ECM, GEM, UKMO, Bom Access, NOGAPS. A ver se não vai ser mais um fiasco.


----------



## trovoadas (17 Fev 2013 às 14:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Hoje, os modelos melhoraram para a situação de amanhã ao final do dia e 3ªfeira para o Algarve, existem mais modelos a preverem um bom acumulado para estas bandas: ECM, GEM, UKMO, Bom Access, NOGAPS. A ver se não vai ser mais um fiasco.



É muito complicado...eu não punha as minhas mãos no fogo. Basta uma ligeira alteração e foge tudo para Espanha. O contrário também é possível e levar-mos nós com o grosso da precipitação mas aí acho acho que as hipóteses são poucas. Diria que o actual cenário visto pelo GFS e ECM é bastante plausível com a precipitação a entrar do sotavento para leste (entrada de sueste) mas susceptível de "fugir" como nós já estamos habituados.


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2013 às 16:49)

proximo fim de semana encontro muito frio mas nao consigo encontrar muita percipitação


----------



## stormy (17 Fev 2013 às 17:18)

Quanto ao dia de amanhã.

O GFS12z coloca uma nova onda de ar de origem subtropical a entrar pelo SW do pais, á frente de uma cut-off que se isola a oeste de Lisboa movendo-se lentamente para SE com uma depressão acopolada nos niveis baixos.

Á frente dessa cut-off o modelo coloca forçamento dinamico , com divergencia em altura e convergencia á superficie, assim como instabilidade originada pela sobreposição de ar frio em altura com ar mais quente nos niveis baixos ( bons gradientes dos 800 aos 500hpa e TT index>50).
Os modelos agora colocam menos speed shear do que ontem.

A presençao de uma depressão á superficie ( 1006-7hpa), que se move em fase com a cut-off, poderá ajudar a consolidar a convergencia frontal/pré frontal e conferir valores decentes de shear rotacional, em especial na região sul.

Os modelos regrediram no CAPE, colocando valores maximos que apenas se aproximarão dos 800J/Kg.
Dado isto a possibilidade de convecção organizada é limitada.







Amarelo- Possibilidade de trovoada/aguaceiros  localemente moderados ( 15 a 20mm/h), acompanhados por rajadas de vento até 60-70km.h.
No Sotavento Algarvio há uma pequena chance de organização de um sistema convectivo linear, com *baixa* possibilidade de tromba de agua/gust front  e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes até 30mm/h, entre as 16h e as 19h de 2f.


----------



## Brunomc (17 Fev 2013 às 17:51)

A modelo ALADIN prevê para amanhã a partir da tarde uma linha de instabilidade no interior do Alentejo e Algarve, vamos lá ver. 
O Gfs também mete aguaceiros e uma ou outra trovoada para o Algarve e Alentejo central mas cortou no Cape/Li.


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2013 às 18:16)

Para amanhã  , e segundo o IPMA, haverá instabilidade, com aguaceiros e trovoadas, em especial no Norte/Centro:

Previsão para 2ª feira, 18.fevereiro.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, mais intensos e frequentes no litoral das regiões
Norte e Centro e a partir da tarde, que serão de neve acima dos
1200/1400 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.

GRANDE LISBOA:
*Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, mais intensos a partir da tarde, e que poderão ser
acompanhados de trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.


GRANDE PORTO:
*Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, mais intensos a partir da tarde, e que poderão ser
acompanhados de trovoada.*
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de oeste com 2 a 3 metros,
sendo 2 a 2,5 metros a sul do Cabo Raso.
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Patrícia Gomes/Ângela Lourenço.

INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 17 de fevereiro de 2013 às 7:27 UTC


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2013 às 19:16)

O ECM tirou tudo e empurrou tudo para a Andaluzia e com Cádiz a levar uma bela carga de água. O Hirlam melhorou um bocado, mas amanhã já deverá mudar, digo eu. Quando os modelos prevêem no Norte e Centro raramente falham, os modelos a 24 horas de distância, cada um por si, para o Algarve.  Impressionante.


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2013 às 20:42)

Pelo que se pode ver nos principais modelos, quase todos modelam pouca precipitação ou mesmo nula a partir sábado. Por isso a entrada fria de pouca adiantará, porque não haverá precipitação.
Esta semana o mais importante até é que o sul tenha chuva em boas quantidades.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Fev 2013 às 20:58)

Espero ter uma boa rega esta semana, caso contrário não sei onde isto chegará.
Até ao momento o acumulado este mês em Serpa é de 3mm


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Fev 2013 às 20:58)

Só para avisar os mais distraidos que a run 12z do GFS está completamente fora do ensemble no que diz respeito a T850 para o próximo fim de semana, para qualquer ponto de Portugal continental. 

Se forem ver as cartas não se iludam, ok! 
Os modelos têm destas coisas.


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2013 às 21:12)

c.bernardino disse:


> Só para avisar os mais distraidos que a run 12z do GFS está completamente fora do ensemble no que diz respeito a T850 para o próximo fim de semana, para qualquer ponto de Portugal continental.
> 
> Se forem ver as cartas não se iludam, ok!
> Os modelos têm destas coisas.



O ensemble que interessa é este:






O do GFS, até por mero acaso pode acertar desta vez, mas geralmente atira sempre ao lado. Faz amanhã 3 semanas que de uma run para outra baixou todo ele 5ºC.


----------



## Snifa (17 Fev 2013 às 21:14)

c.bernardino disse:


> Só para avisar os mais distraidos que a run 12z do GFS está completamente fora do ensemble no que diz respeito a T850 para o próximo fim de semana, para qualquer ponto de Portugal continental.
> 
> Se forem ver as cartas não se iludam, ok!
> Os modelos têm destas coisas.



É certo que falta muito tempo, mas cá ficam as diferenças entre o Ensemble GFS 12Z  e A Run GFS 12Z operacional:

a 162 h ( para o próximo fim de semana )


Ensemble:






Operacional:


----------



## supercell (17 Fev 2013 às 21:46)

Parece então que amanhã teremos um bom dia de aguaceiros que podem trazer até trovoada.


----------



## c.bernardino (17 Fev 2013 às 22:37)

Snifa disse:


> É certo que falta muito tempo, mas cá ficam as diferenças entre o Ensemble GFS 12Z  e A Run GFS 12Z operacional:
> 
> a 162 h ( para o próximo fim de semana )
> 
> ...



deixe-me só ilustrar melhor....




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

claramente que a run do GFS está abaixo de qualquer outro cenário do modelo, para 24/25 a 27 de fevereiro. O GFS está um pouco estranho, na minha opinião. É só essa a mensagem.
(nota: este diagrama foi gerado para a zona do Porto/Aveiro)


----------



## David sf (17 Fev 2013 às 22:51)

c.bernardino disse:


> deixe-me só ilustrar melhor....
> 
> 
> claramente que a run do GFS está abaixo de qualquer outro cenário do modelo, para 24/25 a 27 de fevereiro. O GFS está um pouco estranho, na minha opinião. É só essa a mensagem.
> (nota: este diagrama foi gerado para a zona do Porto/Aveiro)



A imagem que o Snifa colocou não é a média do ensemble, mas sim a run de controle (linha azul grosso do diagrama). A média é esta:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Fev 2013 às 09:16)

O IPMA colocou os distritos de Beja e Faro em aviso amarelo no entanto a chuva forte vai ficar toda do outro lado da fronteira


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2013 às 09:25)

Pelo sat24... não me parece.


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2013 às 09:52)

Zonas altas e costa norte da Madeira também em nível amarelo por precipitação.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2013 às 10:36)

Agreste disse:


> Pelo sat24... não me parece.



Pelas imagens de satélite já se começa a notar a brecha ou "buraco" como queiram chamar entre as duas zonas de precipitação. Resta saber se apanhamos com a  primeira zona (a que está a sudoeste do Algarve neste momento) ou se levamos com o "buraco". 

P.S: A saída das 06Z do GFS é impressionante! Praticamente nenhuma precipitação toca em solo Português. Fica tudo à esquerda ou à direita, ou a Sul.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Fev 2013 às 10:39)

E para o final da semana a precipitação prevista é cada vez menos, nem com depressões vindas de sul ou de oeste chove aqui, estamos condenados à seca


----------



## rozzo (18 Fev 2013 às 10:44)

Parece que teremos no próximo f-d-s a última (ou das últimas...) chance de um evento invernal a cotas baixas. Claro que o Inverno continuará e temos ainda meses para bons nevões nas serras, além de muitos outros tipos de tempo animado, mas "a janela começa a fechar" para eventos mais "épicos" à medida que Fevereiro chega ao fim.

Este possível episódio já vem sendo gradualmente intuido pelos modelos nos últimos dias, com uma bolsa de ar continental frio inicialmente a ser modelada para o UK, mas aos poucos desviada cada vez mais para Sul.
Tem uma sinóptica a fazer lembrar 2006, com frio seco bastante intenso a instalar-se, e uma bolsa de ar frio instável bastante generosa a vir de NE. De momento parece ser direccionada uma vez mais em cheio a Espanha, o que daria nevões provavelmente ao nível do mar no Cantábrico. Para nós está para já seco, mas ao contrário de todas as outras entradas frias continentais que ameaçaram Portugal este Inverno, esta é a que tem um núcleo instável associado mais interessante e mais próximo de nós.

Volto a realçar que o mais provável, caso se confirme o cenário frio, é que seja seco, mas... É o cenário deste ano mais próximo do "milagre". As chances de vermos algo mais extremo são sempre baixas, mas existem, pois um pequeno desvio ou "soltar" de uma bolsa de ar frio mais para Oeste causaria um cenário de frio instalado intenso, associado a instabilidade. Normalmente cut-offs deste tipo nunca são modeladas a mais de 3/4 dias, já temos essa experiência mais do que vista dos modelos, e ainda estamos a cerca de uma semana.

Muito pode e vai mudar, e o mais provável é ficarmos a ver navios, mas pelo menos fica "a pulga atrás da orelha" de que existe algum potencial (baixo) para termos sorte, pelo menos alguns...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2013 às 10:55)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelas imagens de satélite já se começa a notar a brecha ou "buraco" como queiram chamar entre as duas zonas de precipitação. Resta saber se apanhamos com a  primeira zona (a que está a sudoeste do Algarve neste momento) ou se levamos com o "buraco".
> 
> P.S: A saída das 06Z do GFS é impressionante! Praticamente nenhuma precipitação toca em solo Português. Fica tudo à esquerda ou à direita, ou a Sul.



Podes crer .... e mesmo o próprio modelo Hirlam e o ECM contraria a previsão do IM, enfim eles devem querer acertar no Euromilhões esta semana, pois geralmente quando os modelos estão reticentes entre Sotavento e Andaluzia Espanhola, quem ganha é a Andaluzia, mas oxalá eu me enganasse a sério.
Assim sendo ficamos na bola ...

Quanto á situação entre Quinta e Sábado ainda está ligeiramente incerta, mas a depressão ao contrário do que chegou a ser modelado está agora mais a norte e assim a precipitação toca-nos algo de raspão, e mesmo a norte e centro ( a menos que haja convectividade associada ) não me parece nada de especial.
Depois no fim de semana .... bruuu ... que frio .... mas seco !


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2013 às 11:00)

O ECM pelo que tinha visto até ontem dava precipitação todos os dias da semana já o GFS não era bem assim dando apenas para quinta e sexta e tenho quase a certeza que é isso que irá acontecer por isso a semana toda de chuva já era  mais uma vez o GFS a levar a melhor para variar  quanto ao fim da semana está giro enquanto a frio chuva que é o que mais falta faz está horrível...malditas entradas frias este ano


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2013 às 11:09)

Bom só sei que senão chover algo esta semana depois é ficar à espera que a atmosfera se decida e se organize um padrão...ou volta o AA a organizar-se, ou temos alguma depressão de Noroeste/Oeste ou então alguma cut-off. A partir de  Sábado os modelos entram numa confusão total, nomeadamente sem saber o que fazer ao AA.
Para esta semana temos a situação de hoje em que a haver precipitação será essencialmente nas regiões do sul o que está muito incerto quanto a quantidades e onde. Depois a situação se Sexta/Sábado, onde em princípio, haverá precipitação distribuída um pouco por todo o país mas em quantidades muito modestas. Concluindo, se houver regiões aqui no Sul que acumulem uns 20mm até Domingo já é muito.


----------



## Norther (18 Fev 2013 às 11:34)

O mais certo é o evento do fim de semana ser seco mas o GFS até esta interessante para sábado podendo nevar, durante o dia, a cotas médias do norte e centro.



 

Depois o frio vai-se acumulando e bem intenso, fazendo com que as temperaturas mínimas nos 3 dias seguintes fiquem negativas, pelo menos em grande parte do país. 



 



 

E enquanto o frio se acumulava no país o AA podia dar uma trégua e deixar passar aquela depressão a SW  que vem com alguma quantidade de água precipitavel, enquanto não varresse o ar frio podia nos dar uma alegria com uns belos nevões, seria muito bom, haverá alguma probabilidade de isto acontecer?


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2013 às 11:37)

O IM seguiu o AEMET só isso e nada mais. Ayamonte também tem aviso amarelo para a precipitação. O aviso do IM é só aplicável à parte mais a leste da região, está lá no aviso e é correcto, se formos ver o ECM tem a maior precipitação junto à fronteira. 

Vou fazer a macumba , se a macumba não resultar tenho ali uma garrafa de medronho para esquecer.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2013 às 11:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IM seguiu o AEMET só isso e nada mais. Ayamonte também tem aviso amarelo para a precipitação. O aviso do IM é só aplicável à parte mais a leste da região, está lá no aviso e é correcto, se formos ver o ECM tem a maior precipitação junto à fronteira.
> 
> Vou fazer a macumba , se a macumba não resultar tenho ali uma garrafa de medronho para esquecer.



 Agora é que descambou tudo! Bom só vem elucidar o que já todos vimos nos modelos. Está mesmo difícil de precipitar por aqui! Enfim haja medronho!
Engraçado que ontem choveu fraco durante uma meia hora ao final do dia, meia hora essa que fez com que deixasse o trabalho de plantar o cebolo a meio. O irónico é que nem para regar as favas, ervilhas e couves deu! Ainda bem que não preciso de favores do São Pedro


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2013 às 12:02)

Será caso para dizer...que mal fizemos nós ao mundo?


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2013 às 12:02)

O Estofex refere a existência de um afluxo de ar seco vindo do Sul, que não permitirá um grande desenvolvimento de trovoadas e precipitação, restando apenas alguma possibilidade de actividade no Mediterrâneo e a S do Algarve. Aliás, no Sat consegue-se ver uma macha de menor nebulosidade a Sul do Algarve, possivelmente devida à dissipação provocada por esse tal afluxo de ar seco.



> Storm Forecast
> Valid: Mon 18 Feb 2013 06:00 to Tue 19 Feb 2013 06:00 UTC
> Issued: Sun 17 Feb 2013 21:29
> Forecaster: TUSCHY
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2013 às 12:09)

ecobcg disse:


> O Estofex refere a existência de um afluxo de ar seco vindo do Sul, que não permitirá um grande desenvolvimento de trovoadas e precipitação, restando apenas alguma possibilidade de actividade no Mediterrâneo e a S do Algarve. Aliás, no Sat consegue-se ver uma macha de menor nebulosidade a Sul do Algarve, possivelmente devida à dissipação provocada por esse tal afluxo de ar seco.



Deve ser esta camada que se vê no céu...parece poeira! É tudo a ajudar


----------



## Aurélio (18 Fev 2013 às 12:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O IM seguiu o AEMET só isso e nada mais. Ayamonte também tem aviso amarelo para a precipitação. O aviso do IM é só aplicável à parte mais a leste da região, está lá no aviso e é correcto, se formos ver o ECM tem a maior precipitação junto à fronteira.
> 
> Vou fazer a macumba , se a macumba não resultar tenho ali uma garrafa de medronho para esquecer.



Lol ... a AEMET nem dá chuva para aqui sequer esta tarde, somente amanhã de manhã existe possibilidade de isso acontecer e na parte mais a leste do Algarve !

Pode ser que tenhamos mais sorte no final da semana


----------



## Snifa (18 Fev 2013 às 13:10)

Uma boa rega em perspectiva, apesar de ainda faltarem alguns dias e a previsão estar como é óbvio sujeita a alterações:

previsão do IPMA:

*Previsão para 5ª feira, 21.fevereiro.2013
*
Céu em geral muito nublado, com abertas durante a tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, nas regiões a norte
do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela, passando a aguaceiros*.
Queda de neve acima dos 1400/1600 metros, baixando a cota para
os 1000/1200 metros a partir do fim da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Paula Leitão
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Atualizado a 18 de fevereiro de 2013 às 12:42 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Aliás, com a sinóptica prevista, a passagem das frentes deverá render bons acumulados, em especial no Norte/Centro. 

Penso que já no fim do dia de Quarta -feira deveremos ter aqui no Norte alguns períodos de chuva ...

Venha ela


----------



## cova beira (18 Fev 2013 às 19:09)

europeu volta a abrir a passagem atlântica, já contabilizo 3 runs com esta modelação, faltam muitas horas mas existe a possibilidade de isso acontecer  seria a situação ideal para ter neve a cotas baixas.


----------



## stormy (18 Fev 2013 às 20:03)

Boas noites.

*Quinta feira* uma nova pluma de ar quente deverá ser empurrada para NE sobre Pt continental, á frente de uma frente fria associada a um nucleo complexo de baixas pressões a NW.

No interior sul a massa de ar sofrerá um forte aquecimento diurno, e espera-se ao meio da tarde valores de T/Dew na ordem dos 18ºC e 15ºC respectivamente.

Em altura espera-se a chegada de ar mais frio e seco, que vai inestabilizar o ar quente e humido á superficie.
Tambem se espera shear moderado, e os niveis de equilibrio altos sugerem a possibilidade de convecção organizada em especial durante o meio da tarde.

Mais a norte, uma faixa de subsidencia com ar muito seco acima dos 700hpa impedirá a ocorrencia de instabilidade convectiva.
Na faixa costeira o forte fluxo de SW poderá limitar o aquecimento nos niveis baixos, traduzindo-se em CAPE inferior a 500J/Kg.






Cinzento- Possibilidade de trovoada forte ( preliminar)

*Sexta Feira*, o território continental será afectado por uma circulação de S/SW associada a uma baixa pressão a NW e a varias ondulações em altura.

Ar de origem subtropical será impelido para norte sob massas de ar cada vez mais frias nos niveis altos e médios.

Apesar da massa de ar mais energética ( que afecta o sul na 5f) se ter afastado para SE, continuará a chegar ar com dew entre 10 e 14ºC, e durante o dia as temperaturas subirão acimade 15-16ºC em boa parte do litoral.

A presença de ar frio em altura, varios nucleos de vorticidade e valores elevados de shear, conjugados com CAPE localmente proximo a 800-1000J/Kg  será suficiente para que possam ocorrer algumas trovoadas localmente fortes e organizadas.

As melhores condições parecem ser ao longo do litoral norte e centro, onde há mais shear e instabilidade termodinamica.






Cinzento- Possibilidade de trovoada forte ( preliminar)


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2013 às 20:58)

As melhores condições para chover algo, será a partir da madrugada até meio da tarde de amanhã, hoje nunca esperava muita coisa e aquele aviso amarelo por parte do IPMA não fazia muita lógico, se fosse para amanhã aí teria mais lógica. 
Acredito que possa haver alguma instabilidade no Sotavento Algarvio entre Faro e VRSA a partir da madrugada até meio da tarde de amanhã, com especial ênfase entre as 9 horas e as 15 horas.

Os modelos tanto GFS e ECM melhoraram para 5ª feira, mas isto ainda dá muitas voltas.


----------



## stormy (18 Fev 2013 às 22:03)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As melhores condições para chover algo, será a partir da madrugada até meio da tarde de amanhã, hoje nunca esperava muita coisa e aquele aviso amarelo por parte do IPMA não fazia muita lógico, se fosse para amanhã aí teria mais lógica.
> Acredito que possa haver alguma instabilidade no Sotavento Algarvio entre Faro e VRSA a partir da madrugada até meio da tarde de amanhã, com especial ênfase entre as 9 horas e as 15 horas.
> 
> Os modelos tanto GFS e ECM melhoraram para 5ª feira, mas isto ainda dá muitas voltas.



Sim, amanhã ainda vai haver alguma instabilidade até ao meio/fim da tarde, com aguaceiros localmente moderados.
Isto em especial na região sul.


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2013 às 00:26)

Tal e qual como previsto...


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2013 às 07:34)

Começa a ganhar consistência a entrada fria do próximo fim de semana:

*ECMWF*













*GFS*













Era bom que viesse acompanhada de precipitação, vamos ver...

Pelo menos uma descida importante das temperaturas deveremos ter...


----------



## Norther (19 Fev 2013 às 12:40)

cova beira disse:


> europeu volta a abrir a passagem atlântica, já contabilizo 3 runs com esta modelação, faltam muitas horas mas existe a possibilidade de isso acontecer  seria a situação ideal para ter neve a cotas baixas.



vamos ver, ate deveremos ter um belo frio acumulado e com ventos de leste como prevê...


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2013 às 13:15)

Boas, 

previsões animadoras do IPMA para os próximos dias:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 21.fevereiro.2013

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas durante a tarde.
*Períodos de chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros a partir da tarde,
que poderão ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da serra da Estrela, baixando
a cota para os 1400/1200 metros a partir da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

Atualizado a 19 de fevereiro de 2013 às 12:11 UTC

Previsão para 6ª feira, 22.fevereiro.2013

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada, e que serão de neve acima de 1200 metros, baixando
a cota para 600 metros.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura.


METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Margarida Gonçalves.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 19 de fevereiro de 2013 às 12:11 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

De momento são estas a previsões oficiais ,não discriminam regiões, por isso dá a entender que será "geral", embora claro, irá chover mais numas zonas que outras...ainda para mais numa situação de aguaceiros e trovoadas...

Gostei da  previsão de descida da cota de neve para os *600 m* na sexta-feira, um pronúncio do que poderá surgir no fim de semana com a chegada do ar frio? Embora a partir daí a falta de precipitação possa ser determinante...mas vamos aguardar..


----------



## joselamego (19 Fev 2013 às 13:18)

Eu estive a ver os meteogramas do GFS e duvido que venha neve para o fim semana, isto é para cotas abaixo dos 600 metros.
Digo isto porque nenhum modelo apresenta precipitação para sábado e domingo para que caia neve.
O frio é verdade que vem e vai se sentir, pelo menos até aos dias 27/28 fevereiro. Agora neve quase de certeza que não...


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2013 às 13:29)

joselamego disse:


> Eu estive a ver os meteogramas do GFS e duvido que venha neve para o fim semana, isto é para cotas abaixo dos 600 metros.
> Digo isto porque nenhum modelo apresenta precipitação para sábado e domingo para que caia neve.
> O frio é verdade que vem e vai se sentir, pelo menos até aos dias 27/28 fevereiro. Agora neve quase de certeza que não...



Basta que uma depressão em altitude, vinda de Nordeste, ou Leste, transportada na circulação do AA se situe mais sobre nós , e poderemos ter bons aguaceiros de neve a cotas médias/baixas....à cota 0 acho bastante improvável...mas nunca se sabe... por vezes ocorrem surpresas...

Mas sinceramente acredito mais numa entrada seca....ou com alguns aguaceiros, pouco frequentes, nas regiões mais interiores..

Também pode ser do género, aguaceiros sobre o mar, com boas células a rasar a costa, deslocando-se de Norte para Sul, mas sem nunca entrarem em terra, como já se viu no passado.... um autêntico desperdício...com tanto ar frio...


----------



## Paula (19 Fev 2013 às 19:26)

*Massa de ar polar vai provocar baixa acentuada das temperaturas a partir de sábado*


> Portugal vai ser afetado por uma massa de ar frio  polar, que vai causar uma baixa acentuada das temperaturas, de sábado a  terça-feira, dia 26 de fevereiro, adiantou hoje o Instituto de Meteorologia.
> 
> "A partir do dia 23, o território do continente irá ser afetado por  uma massa de ar polar/ártico, vindo do norte da Europa, e isso irá afetar  os valores das temperaturas", disse à Lusa a meteorologista Margarida Gonçalves.
> 
> ...



http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...acentuada-das-temperaturas-a-partir-de-sabado


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Fev 2013 às 20:08)

Então mas a possibilidade de nevar a cotas baixas é para o inicio da próxima semana?


----------



## Mjhb (19 Fev 2013 às 20:09)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então mas a possibilidade de nevar a cotas baixas é para o inicio da próxima semana?



Esquece a neve em Tondela este Inverno, ok?


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2013 às 20:15)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então mas a possibilidade de nevar a cotas baixas é para o inicio da próxima semana?



A precipitação prevista na altura em que há mais frio é muito escassa... caso neve será somente no interior norte...


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2013 às 20:17)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então mas a possibilidade de nevar a cotas baixas é para o inicio da próxima semana?



Pode haver um ou outro aguaceiro isolado,vai estar frio, mas a precipitação (a ocorrer) será escassa, a não ser que a situação se altere, será uma entrada fria predominantemente seca....


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Fev 2013 às 21:05)

Não vejo chance de neve! Não há precipitação! Esqueçam! 
Venha a Primavera!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Fev 2013 às 21:12)

O ECM tem sido sempre a cortar no frio, nem aos 0ºC devemos chegar...
Este ano ainda nem chegámos aos 0ºC


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2013 às 21:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> O ECM tem sido sempre a cortar no frio, nem aos 0ºC devemos chegar...
> Este ano ainda nem chegámos aos 0ºC



Realmente! Anda o pessoal a queixar-se do frio aí pela rua e este ano tem estado a ser menos frio comparativamente aos 2 últimos, em que tenho registos. Em 2012 registei uma mínima de *-3,5ºC*, em 2011 registei *-1,1ºC*.


----------



## gaviaoreal (19 Fev 2013 às 21:42)

Valores absolutos mais baixos não são sinónimo de valores médios baixos.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2013 às 22:11)

Enfim este mês apenas vai restar os dias de quinta e sexta para acumular mais alguma precipitação depois volta a se fechar a torneira  até inícios de Março  Essa entrada fria poderia ser boa mas mais uma vez vai nos escapar o melhor para variar e a cada saída tira um pouco de frio por isso não vai ser nada de mais apenas algumas boas inversões térmicas...


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Fev 2013 às 22:22)

Snifa disse:


> Pode haver um ou outro aguaceiro isolado,vai estar frio, mas a precipitação (a ocorrer) será escassa, a não ser que a situação se altere, será uma entrada fria predominantemente seca....



Totalmente de acordo. Fresco e seco. 
Até o que escreveu noutro mail... a possibilidade de soltar uma bolha fria é quase nula.

A minha única dúvida é até que ponto vai arrefecer, os dias já estão maiores.
Poderemos estar a dar a ideia de que vem uma vaga de frio, e não é obrigatoriamente isso.
Ninguém afirmou isso, nem aqui, nem no IM, mas o que as pessoas estão a apreender é que vem ai uma massa de ar polar (seja...) e isso é uma vaga de frio brutal. Na 2a feira no emprego vou ter de ouvir que os meteos são uns exagerados (no minimo) e mais não sei o quê. Estamos habituados.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Fev 2013 às 22:27)

Pela análise do GFS, parece-me que a possibilidade de neve a cotas médias, acima dos 600-800 mts, estará confinada ao interior fronteiriço entre Bragança e Sabugal (para além das cadeias montanhosas do interior norte e centro) entre o final de 6ª feira e o fim da madrugada de sábado. Com o arrefecimento noturno e valores de humidade mais baixos, a precipitação nessa zona deverá ser em forma de neve.
O problema é mesmo a quantidade de precipitação prevista: baixa.
As temperaturas nos 850 hPa deverá ser propícia apenas nessa altura conjugada com alguma precipitação a vir (parece-me) do interior de Castela-Leão.

Vamos aguardar próximas saídas, até porque faltam muitas horas...


----------



## Geiras (19 Fev 2013 às 22:28)

gaviaoreal disse:


> Valores absolutos mais baixos não são sinónimo de valores médios baixos.



Ninguém referiu médias


----------



## c.bernardino (19 Fev 2013 às 22:41)

Geiras disse:


> Realmente! Anda o pessoal a queixar-se do frio aí pela rua e este ano tem estado a ser menos frio comparativamente aos 2 últimos, em que tenho registos. Em 2012 registei uma mínima de *-3,5ºC*, em 2011 registei *-1,1ºC*.



Totalmente de acordo. Não só em termos de temperaturas minimas... a formação de geada tem sido quase inexistente (na minha zona). Há várias semanas que se intuia a baixa probabilidade de ainda vir frio (digno desse nome).
A insolação está ai!


----------



## LuisFilipe (19 Fev 2013 às 23:03)

corrente de norte ou leste?


----------



## trovoadas (19 Fev 2013 às 23:34)

Bem já estou a ver a dorsal Africana a querer subir pelo Mediterrâneo para o início de Março e a bloquear as entradas de oeste nomeadamente a sul da Península, ou estarei a ver mal?

Só vejo más noticias para aqui ultimamente. Após Sexta-feira nada de nada aqui para o Sul.
O Norte e Centro é poderão ter boas entradas a partir do fim do mês/inicios de Março.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (20 Fev 2013 às 00:18)

c.bernardino disse:


> Totalmente de acordo. Fresco e seco.
> Até o que escreveu noutro mail... a possibilidade de soltar uma bolha fria é quase nula.
> 
> A minha única dúvida é até que ponto vai arrefecer, os dias já estão maiores.
> ...



Boa noite Caro c.bernardino,


Tens razão não me parece que seja ou que venha uma vaga de frio, porque para tal cenário teríamos que levar por exemplo com Temp. mínimas diárias do ar inferiores em 5ºC em relação à média durante pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos e não me parece que seja o caso. Acho que no máximo serão 5 noites muito mais frias do que as atuais (de sábado 23 FEV até quarta-feira 27 FEV).

De qualquer das formas veremos os próximos outputs.

Um abraço.


----------



## aqpcb (20 Fev 2013 às 08:34)

Pedro disse:


> Esquece a neve em Tondela este Inverno, ok?



Só mesmo nos locais habituais


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Fev 2013 às 12:04)

Previsão para 6ª feira, 22.fevereiro.2013

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser por vezes fortes e acompanhados de
trovoada, e que serão de neve acima de 1200 metros, baixando
a cota para 600 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de sudoeste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura.


METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Margarida Gonçalves.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.


----------



## VILA REAL (20 Fev 2013 às 12:53)

Tenho lido que "a primavera vem aí", "acabou a neve", etc e tal.
Não sou um entendido nestas andanças metereológicas, mas posso afirmar que nevar em Vila Real no mês de Abril não é assim tão incomum.
Não vamos perder a esperança de voltar a ter um episódio "branco" este ano.


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2013 às 12:59)

Bons dias.

Para amanhã teremos uma pluma de ar de origem subtropical a afectar o sul de PT continental, com essa pluma chega tambem uma linha de convergencia nos niveis baixos.

Preve-se uma advecção ampla de ar quente e humido da superficie aos 800hpa, com  uma camada seca por cima entre os 700 e os 500hpa.

Essa camada seca impossibilitará a convecção na região norte e centro ( salvo talvez alguma célula no extremo N/NW ), mas actuará como uma saudavel capping layer no sul, pois é menos espessa nessa região.

Á medida que o dia avança espera-se que haja forte aquecimento diurno, assim como aumento do dew para valores proximos ou até acima dos 15ºC.

É possivel, dada a prsença da capping layer, que se acumulem valores de CAPE até 800-1000J/Kg em alguns locais.

Em termos dinamicos, espera-se shear moderado a forte ( 30-45kts), com perfis rotacionais nos niveis baixos e médios.
Tambem teremos um campo de divergencia em altura a aproximar-se desde W.

Todos os modelos apontam para a ruptura da capping layer durante a tarde, e uma vez establecidos os primeiros nucleos convectivos, os perfis de equilibrio serão relativamente altos, proximos dos -45ºC ( ~10km).

Dada a orientação dos vectores do shear em relação á convergencia nos niveis baixos, o mais provavel é que se forme um segmento linear, que se vai quebrar, com o isolamento de algumas células.
Essas células teem condições para se tornarem supercelulares, com capacidade de gerar algum evento de granizo ou mesmo alguma situaçãode ventos fortes.
As hipoteses de ocorrerem tornados ( fracos) são baixas, mas penso que não devem ser totalmente excluidas.









Amarelo
- Possibilidade de trovoadas/aguaceiros por vezes moderados.

Laranja
- Possibilidade de trovoada/aguaceiros fortes.
- Rajadas até 65-75km.h.
- Granizo.


----------



## Snifa (20 Fev 2013 às 13:27)

Meteograma GFS aqui para o Porto, uns razoáveis *48.1 mm*  , se ocorrerem ajudam a ficar mais perto da média para este mês..






para as regiões mais a sul, os meteogramas não estão tão "generosos" no que toca a precipitação..

Penso que a partir de amanhã a instabilidade será  generalizada. e em qualquer ponto podem surgir bons acumulados!

Neste momento por aqui está um céu escuro, e ameaça começar a descarregar a qualquer momento


----------



## Thomar (20 Fev 2013 às 13:38)

Já viram a *bem* a previsão para sábado segundo o IPMA



> Previsão para sábado, 23.fevereiro.2013
> 
> Períodos de céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco
> nublado ou limpo a partir do meio da manhã.
> ...



Parece que haverá o famoso elemento branco em muitas zonas do alentejo!!!


----------



## vitamos (20 Fev 2013 às 13:56)

Thomar disse:


> Já viram a *bem* a previsão para sábado segundo o IPMA
> 
> 
> 
> Parece que haverá o famoso elemento branco em muitas zonas do alentejo!!!



Muito no fio da navalha... Mesmo o próprio output do ECMWF coloca precipitação só durante a madrugada sendo que o ar mais frio parece entrar precisamente a seguir... Só com muita sorte poderá nevar a cotas mais baixas nesse espaço de tempo... Agora totalmente impossível não é.


----------



## Agreste (20 Fev 2013 às 14:06)

A previsão deve ser afinada até lá. Não se vê por onde é que a neve pode entrar.


----------



## Aurélio (20 Fev 2013 às 14:33)

Pois, pois e eu vou esperando sentado que este ano já basta de desilusões, dado que a precipitação tem sido mm a mm !
Continuo a achar que aqui estou na corda bamba (outra vez ! ) no que toca á precipitação !

Não gosto de me armar em profeta, mas geralmente e falando já nos dois próximos anos, o 03/04 e 04/05 costumam ser bastante secos !

Vamos aguardando !


----------



## Aurélio (20 Fev 2013 às 14:57)

Depois do desabafo do post anterior, já são muitos anos de frustação com o Inverno  e de ter usado não a bola de cristal mas sim, a experiência dos anos que tenho, a menos que alguém se lembre de algum ano que tivesse sido chuvoso em 03/04 e 04/05, que se chegue á frente.

Relativamente aos modelos, não tou assim tão optimista quanto ao Stormy, não vejo nada que possa dar nada fora do normal, mas ao menos temos algo que não seja chuva molha parvos, isto no que toca a este fim de semana.
A mais longo prazo, os Açorianos andavam a dizer que estava fartos de chuva, pois todos os modelos surgerem o contrário, mas voçês têm direito a muito mais chuva no inicio de Março, enquanto que aqui no Continente ainda está tudo muito indefinido !


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2013 às 15:48)

acham que este site é de fiar? se escrever "meteorologia portugal" é logo o 1º que aparece http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/ mostra os avisos para portugal
se for amanha para o pessoal do sul está optimista e dá trovoadas para o sul


----------



## Geiras (20 Fev 2013 às 18:44)

> A level 1 was issued for the south Iberian Peninsula mainly for tornadoes.





> Iberian Peninsula
> 
> An intense short-wave trough and associated strong mid-level jet streak will enter Iberia on Thursday afternoon, leading to strong QG forcing. A tongue of rich low-level moisture will spread into southern Portugal and Spain ahead of this trough. Lapse rates are rather poor and CAPE is very limited.
> 
> However, daytime heating may result in CAPE during the afternoon hours across southern Portugal and Spain, and some thunderstorms may develop. Storm that form may organize into multicells given the strong vertical wind shear exceeding 15 m/s in the lowest 3 km. Additionally, some mesocyclones may form. These may produce an isolated tornado given the strong low-level shear. Limiting factor will be the weak CAPE. During the night hours, low-level cooling will result in decaying storms.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Fev 2013 às 19:24)

Geiras disse:


> ESTOFEX



Previsão interessante a do ESTOFEX, que vai de encontro ao que o Stormy já tinha dito. No entanto, a possível severidade da situação, está toda dependente de se há ou não aquecimento suficiente para, durante a tarde, as correntes ascendentes romperem a tal "capping layer", e formarem-se células convectivas. Tudo muito incerto ainda e o mais provável será que acabe por se desenvolver uma ou outra célula, com alguma trovoada e precipitação moderada/localmente forte, mas nada de muito mais severo...

No entanto, é bom que os media não tenham acesso a esta previsão do ESTOFEX, porque com a frase "_A level 1 was issued for the south Iberian Peninsula mainly for tornadoes_", certamente que daria azo a muita confusão e muitas pessoas entrariam em pânico principalmente o pessoal aqui do sul, escaldado com Novembro passado. Por outro lado, se acontecer algo mais severo e ninguém disser nada antecipadamente, também vão chover acusações para todo o lado. Situação ambígua esta... Por exemplo, eu até era para fazer uma referência a esta previsão no Meteofontes no facebook, mas acabei por achar melhor não...o pessoal ia ler "tornado", e por muito que se diga que a probabilidade é muito baixa, já ninguém ia dormir descansado hoje...pelo menos o pessoal de Lagoa e Silves...


----------



## stormy (20 Fev 2013 às 21:29)

Boas noites.
A partir do final da tarde de amanhã uma nova short-wave chegará vinda de NW.
Com essa short-wave um novo campo de forçamento dinamico, assim com uma nova injecção de ar frio em altura deverão afectar o NW de PT continental.

Á superficie ar maritimo procedente de SW deverá afectar as regiões costeiras, degenerando á medida que penetra no território.

Este ar humido e morno, em conjunto com a convergencia costeira e a passagem de algumas linhas de convergencia nos niveis baixos será foco para o desenvolvimento de alguma convecção localmente moderada.

Espera-se um perfil humido em toda a troposfera, e os maiores riscos serão de precipitação localemente forte e algumas rajadas de vento induzidas convectivamente, até cerca de 70km.h.






Amarelo

- Aguaceiros/trovoadas localmente moderados.
- Precipitação por vezes forte ( 20-25mm/h).
- Vento até 70km.h.


----------



## dASk (20 Fev 2013 às 21:31)

stormy disse:


> Boas noites.
> A partir do final da tarde de amanhã uma nova short-wave chegará vinda de NW.
> Com essa short-wave um novo campo de forçamento dinamico, assim com uma nova injecção de ar frio em altura deverão afectar o NW de PT continental.
> 
> ...



Bem que alteração radical face ao gráfico semelhante que mostrou perto das 15h para amanhã.. em que ficamos afinal?


----------



## david 6 (20 Fev 2013 às 21:32)

dASk disse:


> Bem que alteração radical face ao gráfico semelhante que mostrou perto das 13h para amanhã.. em que ficamos afinal?



este é para a noite de quinta e madruga de sexta a outra das 13h é para a manha e tarde de quinta se reparares


----------



## dASk (20 Fev 2013 às 21:47)

Já entendi..  Mas pronto eu estou algo reticente em relação a este evento aqui para a minha zona, nos ultimos ditos cujos tem dado pouco ou quase nada e estas convecções em fevereiro não me convencem. Oxalá esteja enganado...  já se começa a notar a falta de água nos solos!


----------



## Agreste (21 Fev 2013 às 09:14)

Uma aproximação ao evento de 2006 saiu hoje no modelo europeu. Previsões destemidas e ainda por afinar. 

Daria aguaceiros de neve em praticamente todo o país com cotas baixas mas daqui por uma semana.


----------



## cova beira (21 Fev 2013 às 11:36)

Agreste disse:


> Uma aproximação ao evento de 2006 saiu hoje no modelo europeu. Previsões destemidas e ainda por afinar.
> 
> Daria aguaceiros de neve em praticamente todo o país com cotas baixas mas daqui por uma semana.



este mapa é praticamente uma cópia de 2006 inclusivamente ás 144 o europeu já prevê precipitação, se tais mapas se cumprirem este evento vai dar que falar.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2013 às 11:39)

cova beira disse:


> este mapa é praticamente uma cópia de 2006 inclusivamente ás 144 o europeu já prevê precipitação, se tais mapas se cumprirem este evento vai dar que falar.



Está fora da média do ensemble do ECM, e os outros modelos não dão nada disso .... aliás isto após Quarta Feira ainda encontra-se extremamente indefinido !


----------



## cova beira (21 Fev 2013 às 11:51)

não está fora do emsemble é normal que ás 168 h o emsemble não baixe a pressão da depressão em altura nem tem resolução para tal.

Há já alguns modelos a ver a mesma situação. No entanto não deixa de ser apenas uma possibilidade, o que me parece importante é que são situações com bastantes semelhanças.


----------



## rozzo (21 Fev 2013 às 11:55)

Sim, vamos ter calma.
Caso se concretizasse uma carta assim seria muito interessante, e poderia dar boas surpresas, embora já não seja no pico do Inverno.
Mas está longe de garantida, aliás, bastante isolada esta saída. E sabemos que neste tipo de situações desvios mínimos fazem toda a diferença.

Isto não quer dizer que não venha de certeza a ser assim ou parecida, porque todos os modelos nos últimos dias têm indicado duas coisas:

   1) A principal bolsa de ar frio com instabilidade chega já este f-d-s mas fica confinada ao Nordeste da península durante o seu melhor período.

   2) A meio da semana o fluxo de Este acaba por trazer "restos" dessa bolsa em direcção a Portugal, com boas chances de uma cut-off com algum frio, embora indefinida a sua posição e intensidade, e certamente com o frio já bastante "diluído".


Portanto este cenário isolado do ECMWF é o mais interessante até agora, mas no meio nesse aglomerado de cenários mais ou menos interessantes a meio da semana, que não vale a pena estar a ficar preso a eles para já...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2013 às 12:49)

Esse cenário também não é assim tão raro e não quer dizer que vá nevar tipo Lisboa ou litoral algarvio, mas muitos aqui devem recordar-se do dia 1 de Março de 2005. 

O que eu começo a ver os modelos, é começo de Março bem animador, isso sim, é o que eu vejo e já são vários dias a dar a mesma tendência a partir de 1 de Março a coisa parece que vai mudar.


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2013 às 13:13)

Boas tardes

Amanhã teremos outro dia com alguma convecção por vezes forte em vista.

*( 06h---15h)*

Primeiro seremos afectados por uma frente fria de moderada actividade, desde a manhã até ao inicio da tarde.

A essa frente associa-sea convergencia de ar razoavelmente energético em conjunto com a presença de um forte campo de divergencia em altura a cruzar o norte e centro de Pt continental.

O foco de interesse será a propria frente, esperam-se valores decentes de CAPE ( 400-700J/Kg), shear forte e alguma helicidade.

Poderão surgir segmentos lineares com precipitação forte e rajadas de vento por vezes superiores a 90-100km.h...tambem poderá ocorrer algum granizo devido ao arrefecimento rapido dos niveis médios com descida acentuada dos geopotenciais.

A região mais favoravel será o centro do pais, onde a frente passará ao inicio da tarde apanhando ainda algum aquecimento diurno, e onde se conjugam os melhores parametros termidinamicos ( shear, CAPE, niveis de equilibrio, gradientes verticais e humidade á sfc).
*
( 15h---Sab 01h)*

Durante a tarde e noite para Sabado entraremos num regime pós frontal, com a entrada de ar ainda razoavelmente humido vindo do mar, sob  uma massa de ar muito frio em altura.
Preve-se em alguns pontos do litoral norte e centro a formação de linhas de convergencia,que vão aumentar localmente a helicidade nos niveis baixos e contribuir para a genese convectiva.

A região mais favorecida será a margem litoral, a norte de Sines.
Apesar de se esperar convecção essencialmente pulsante ( shear  fraco), a presença de convergencia á superficie e CAPE por vezes superior a 500-800J/Kg poderão ser suficientes para algum evento localizado de tromba de agua/granizo.








Amarelo
- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoada por vezes moderados.


Laranja
- Aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes.
- Possibilidade de rajadas superiores a 90km.h.
- Possibilidade de granizo.
- Possibilidade de ocorrencia de trombas de agua ( litoral).

*NEVE*

Nas terras altas do norte e centro, *entre as 15h de 6f e as 10h de Sabado *ocorrerão precipitações por vezes moderadas.
Primeiro associadas ao nucleo de ar frio em altura, e depois a uma frente fria procedente de NE.
Poderão ocorrer periodos de neve por vezes moderada a 1000-1200m, descendo a cota para os 600m.

Acumulações acima de 30cm são possiveis acima dos 1300-1400m durante o periodo.

Na região da Estrela tambem se esperam ventos fortes de W passando a NNE e enfraquecendo, com possiveis condições de blizzard acima dos 1500m.


----------



## boneli (21 Fev 2013 às 13:29)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Esse cenário também não é assim tão raro e não quer dizer que vá nevar tipo Lisboa ou litoral algarvio, mas muitos aqui devem recordar-se do dia 1 de Março de 2005.
> 
> O que eu começo a ver os modelos, é começo de Março bem animador, isso sim, é o que eu vejo e já são vários dias a dar a mesma tendência a partir de 1 de Março a coisa parece que vai mudar.




Mais importante que estes eventos "isolados" que animam a malta é mesmo a chuvinha que tanta falta faz...gostava muito de ver toda gente farta de Norte  A SUL.


----------



## boneli (21 Fev 2013 às 13:38)

cova beira disse:


> este mapa é praticamente uma cópia de 2006 inclusivamente ás 144 o europeu já prevê precipitação, se tais mapas se cumprirem este evento vai dar que falar.




De facto está um mimo mas para já só o ECM dá essa propabilidade já o GFS não..curisamente tanto um como o outro mantém o frio por aqui até inicios de Março pese embora precipitação só mesmo o ECM é mostra essa possiblidade...aguardemos pelos próximos capitulos.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Fev 2013 às 13:50)

Na minha opinião estes dias frios que se avizinham não é nada de outro mundo, nada de extremo..
Por aqui só espero 2 ou 3 noites com geada e nada mais..


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2013 às 14:14)

Olhem caiu 1 mm de chuva .... uauuuu ... e sinceramente não se vê nada de especial no satélite para esta tarde, isto no que toca ao dia de hoje, e portanto pode ser que amanhã seja melhor do que hoje.

Em relação ás previsões a 10 dias, não estou assim tão optimista quanto o Algarvio, pois parece-me que a situação encontra-se muito pouco definida.

Neste momento está uma bela tarde de sol !


----------



## trovoadas (21 Fev 2013 às 16:21)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhem caiu 1 mm de chuva .... uauuuu ... e sinceramente não se vê nada de especial no satélite para esta tarde, isto no que toca ao dia de hoje, e portanto pode ser que amanhã seja melhor do que hoje.
> 
> Em relação ás previsões a 10 dias, não estou assim tão optimista quanto o Algarvio, pois parece-me que a situação encontra-se muito pouco definida.
> 
> Neste momento está uma bela tarde de sol !



A situação para esses lados não está grande espingarda! Senão acumular algo até amanhã tem de esperar pelo menos mais esses 10 dias.
Aqui pelo menos já valeu uma rega. Devemos andar na bitola dos 10mm...
Ainda está tudo indefinido para os próximos tempos mas espero que se comece a desenhar o "tal" cenário que ambicionamos... é uma questão de ver o quando as depressões conseguem descer em latitude e depois aproximar-se o suficiente para leste para que sejamos contemplados.


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2013 às 16:56)

Update em relaçãoá linha de instabilidade a oeste do litoral note e centro.

Ao contrario do que o modelo previa ontem, a linha tem mantido convecção intensa e pressistente.

Ao longo da faixa costeira observam-se perfis de vento e condições termodinamicas suficientemente boas para que a linha se mantenha activa ao entrar em terra, decaindo mais lentamente do que o esperado á medida que progride para leste.

Algumas células desta squall line podem ser capazes de gerar ventos fortes e granizo, nomeadamente as mais dianteiras, e resolvi aumentar o nivel para laranja devido á possibilidade de agum evento localizado de granizo/ventos fortes e precipitação excessiva.








Amarelo
- Trovoada e aguaceiros por vezes moderados

Laranja
- Agauceiros e trovoadas por vezes fortes.
- Raajadas até 70-80km.h.
- Granizo.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Fev 2013 às 21:49)

Period : "Fri 22 Feb 2013 06:00 -
Sat 23 Feb 2013 06:00 UTC"






"_*A level 1 was issued for extreme SW Spain and parts of Portugal mainly for an isolated tornado event.*_"


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2013 às 21:51)

Bom...apanhado de surpresa por esta grande linha convectiva, que avançou pelo Alentejo..
Os modelos colocavam muito ar seco em altura, e CAPE fraco, mas de algum modo houve uma grande reviravolta, que permitiu a ocorrencia de trovoadas por vezes fortes.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2013 às 22:27)

A superfície frontal fria atravessou o Alentejo e, já em fase de dissipação, o Algarve, ao final da tarde e início da noite, tendo dado origem a períodos de chuva e sobretudo a vento por vezes forte. Agora estamos no pós-frontal, pelo que podem ainda surgir alguns aguaceiros pouco frequentes e dispersos.
A entrada de novas linhas de instabilidade durante a madrugada podem dar origem a novos períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas em todo o território do continente, incluindo o Alentejo e o Algarve.

Atenção ao cavamento de uma baixa pressão ao largo da costa ocidental prevista para o dia de amanhã, o que pode provocar um agravamento bastante significativo do estado do tempo em todo o território de Portugal Continental. 

Todo o território de Portugal Continental está agora em aviso amarelo e/ou laranja.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Fev 2013 às 22:40)

Gerofil disse:


> A superfície frontal fria atravessou o Alentejo e, já em fase de dissipação, o Algarve, ao final da tarde e início da noite, tendo dado origem a períodos de chuva e sobretudo a vento por vezes forte. Agora estamos no pós-frontal, pelo que podem ainda surgir alguns aguaceiros pouco frequentes e dispersos.
> A entrada de novas linhas de instabilidade durante a madrugada podem dar origem a novos períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas em todo o território do continente, incluindo o Alentejo e o Algarve.
> 
> Atenção ao cavamento de uma baixa pressão ao largo da costa ocidental prevista para o dia de amanhã, o que pode provocar um agravamento bastante significativo do estado do tempo em todo o território de Portugal Continental.
> ...



Penso que te referes a esta depressão certo?


----------



## a410ree (21 Fev 2013 às 22:43)

A RAM anda num desânimo extremo. Chuva ZERO !! Alguem sabe dar umas noticias para aqui ?


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (21 Fev 2013 às 22:51)

a410ree disse:


> A RAM anda num desânimo extremo. Chuva ZERO !! Alguem sabe dar umas noticias para aqui ?



Segundo este meteograma do GFS para Ribeira Brava apartir de dia 28 de fev. vai começar uma boa e valente rega por ai!!!


----------



## a410ree (21 Fev 2013 às 22:56)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Segundo este meteograma do GFS para Ribeira Brava apartir de dia 28 de fev. vai começar uma boa e valente rega por ai!!!



Era mesmo muito bom se eu fosse da Ribeira Brava   xD


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2013 às 22:58)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Period : "Fri 22 Feb 2013 06:00 -
> Sat 23 Feb 2013 06:00 UTC"
> 
> 
> ...


...


> ... Portugal, parts of Spain and the W-Mediterranean ...
> 
> The structuring vortex over S-C Europe connects with another vortex over the E-Atlantic, which approaches the Iberian Peninsula during the forecast from the west. This finally fosters the development of an extensive low pressure channel, which runs from Spain to the NE. A plume of subtropical moisture advects to the east ahead of this trough and supports some onshore CAPE although weak mid-level lapse rates within the evolving warm conveyor belt keeps magnitude marginal at best. Hence only 100 - 500 J/kg MLCAPE with slightly higher MUCAPE values are expected. Despite strong shear (6 km bulk shear in excess of 25 m/s), marginal CAPE will likely limit the severe risk and only a few strong thunderstorms are anticipated over S-Portugal/SW Spain. Gusty winds and marginal hail accompany that activity. A marginal level 1 was issued for far SW Spain, where nocturnal thunderstorm activity may see some increase in LL buoyancy. Onshore moving storms therefore may be accompanied by an isolated tornado event.
> 
> Cold-core convection further upstream (e.g. most of N-Portugal) evolves in a weakly sheared environment. Nevertheless the lower levels reveal some buoyant signals with stronger LL shear along the coasts so a few cold-core funnels and isolated waterspouts can be expected with that activity. Further inland, an increase of the T-Td spread in the BL may limit that risk somewhat. The main time frame of interest will be 12-00Z with peak activity during the afternoon hours. That's the time, for which a marginal level 1 was issued.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Fev 2013 às 23:04)

a410ree disse:


> Era mesmo muito bom se eu fosse da Ribeira Brava   xD



As coisas para a Madeira parecem que vão melhorar a partir de 5ªfeira/6ªfeira da próxima semana. O ECM coloca precipitação e uma depressão nessa zona no primeiros dias de Março.


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2013 às 23:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As coisas para a Madeira parecem que vão melhorar a partir de 5ªfeira/6ªfeira da próxima semana. O ECM coloca precipitação e uma depressão nessa zona no primeiros dias de Março.



E esperemos que depois ela venha em direcção aqui a Portugal Continental, mas bem devagar, como neste momento parecem indicar os modelos, mas ainda muito, muito distante !


----------



## icewoman (21 Fev 2013 às 23:14)

boa noite

desculpem o off topic mas todos os madeirenses penso que sabem e bem, que depois do 20 Fevereiro e dos Incendios a nossa Ilha infelizmente ainda está Frágil e algumas zonas apresentam riscos para vidas humanas...

nem todas as ribeiras estão limpas muito menos reparadas a nivel de infra estruturas..assim como agora temos várias obras na baixa do Funchal , que é onde o leito das ribeiras encontram-se...piorando a situaçao.

é claro que precisamos de chuva mas ás vezes pelo que leio aqui parece que algumas pessoas para alem dos posts sem nexo que colocam querem é situações extremas e que causem problemas.


se a situaçao de dia 1 de Março acontecer podemso nesta altura ter problemas serios..não pelo solos saturados mas sim por outros fatores.


----------



## ferreira5 (21 Fev 2013 às 23:20)

Eu penso que com um pouqinho de sorte a neve poderá visitar Bragança, na madrugada de Sábado, pelo menos penso que andará muito perto da fronteira...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2013 às 23:37)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite
> 
> desculpem o off topic mas todos os madeirenses pensoi que sabem e bem que depois do 20 Fevereiro e dos Incendios a nossa Ilha infelizmente ainda está Frágil e algumas zonas apresentam riscos para vidas humanas...
> 
> ...



Chuva = bom lá vai a ribeira levar tudo á frente;
Sol = bom lá vão os incendios levar tudo á frente;

Será que são as chuvas e os incendios os verdadeiros causadores dos problemas da Madeira, é a chuva que é responsável por fazer a manutenção das ribeiras, por curtar as linhas de águas, construir em casas em sitios extremamente inclinados e sujeitos a enxurradas.
Por outro lado serão os incêndios ateados por eles próprios, ou será por falta de limpeza das matas, e sobretudo por mão criminosa, desleixo, negligência.
Faça lá um comentário com mais nexo se faz favor, e mais contextualizado, porque sempre choveu e sempre fez sol na Madeira, e não é agora por termos tido um 20 de Fevereiro que não surgiu após um periodo de seca, mas sim uma situação prolongada de chuvas, e que o efeito de saturação dos solos aumentou o efeito já de si bastante acentuado da intensidade da chuva.

EDIT: O que se disse sobre a Madeira, serve para o Continente e para qualquer país do Mundo, e não existe nenhum post colocado aqui que fale em situações extremas para a Madeira.


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2013 às 23:44)

Boas noite.

Houve alguma surpresa na evolução desta linha de instabilidade agora durante a tarde, e parece ter havido um aprofundar da short-wave na qual essa linha se integrava.

Isto pode ser sintoma de um aprofundamento maior do que o modelo colocava daquela depressão ao largo (fortalecendo a short por meio de um impulso no jet).

Sendo assim vou aumentar o nivel de aviso para amanhã, por iniciativa propria, pois os modelos manteem +- o mesmo padrão.

*(6f 08h----6f 16h)*

Teremos assim amanhã uma frente fria bem marcada nos niveis médios e altos, enquanto á superficie as massas de ar manteem-se grosso modo homogeneas, formando-se sim uma linha de forte convergencia.

A frente entra pelo litoral, empurrando á sua frente uma massa de ar relativamente quente ( dew 10-12ºC, localmente mais), e avançará durante a manhã e até meio da tarde pelo interior, mantendo-se associada a um lobo divergente forte nos niveis altos e a massas de ar muito humidas.
Caso a depressão cave mais do que o modelo prevê, é possivel que haja um rebustecimento da advecção quente.

Os modelos não colocam muito CAPE/LI, no entanto valores dispersos entre 500 e 800J/Kg são possiveis no seio da frente e no pré frontal.
Tambem são modelados niveis de equilibrio razoavelmente altos, e como eu acho que o modelo pode estar a sobreestimar o arrefecimento nocturno e o vigor do sector quente, é possivel que haja tambem uma substimação da instabilidade e dos niveis de equilibrio.

No entanto o forçamento dinamico garantidamente parece ser muito forte, e compensará bem qualquer falta de CAPE..

Quanto ao shear, temos muito ( 60+kts) e em especial no centro e sul, onde tambem há bons perfis rotacionais.

Estas condições de modo geral são favoraveis á ocorrencia de precipitação forte, ventos fortes, e fenomenos convectivos localmente bem organizados com possibilidade de rajadas superiores a 100km.h.
Não são de excluir tornados pois os niveis de condensação baixose a presença de helicidade e STP, assim como gradientes quase superadiabaticos entre os 2m e os 500m, são bastante favoraveis.








Amarelo

- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas por vezes moderados
- Possibilidade de precipitação forte, localmente excessiva

Laranja

- Possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas fortes
- Possibilidade de precipitação localmente excessiva
- Possibilidade de rajadas acima de 80-100km.h
- Possibilidade de tornado

*
(6f 15h----Sab 04h)
*

Atenção ao periodo pós frontal.
Preveem-se massas de ar nos niveis baixas de origem maritima, com ar muito frio por cima.

O CAPE/LI/TT serão elevados, e espera-se a formação de varias linhas de convergencia onde haverá aumento da helicidade nos niveis baixos.

O shear será em geral fraco, mas dada a instabilidade, a criação de linhas de convergencia e o ar muito frio em altura são possiveis células capazes de gerar precipitação forte, granizo e mesmo alguma tromba ( em especial no litoral).
Tambem poderão ocorrer downdrafts/microbursts com ventos fortes associados ( gradiente vertical elevado de theta-e).






Amarelo

-Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoadas por vezes moderados

Laranja

- Possibilidade de aguaceiros/trovoadas por vezes fortes
- Possibilidade de granizo
- Possibilidade de rajadas fortes


*NEVE*

Durante o dia de amanhã teremos neve por vezes forte no norte e centro acima dos 1200m, descendo a cota para os 600-800m durante a noite e madrugada de Sabado.

Poderão ocorrer acumulações até 30cm acima dos 1500m, com condições de quase blizzard.


----------



## icewoman (21 Fev 2013 às 23:51)

Aurélio disse:


> Chuva = bom lá vai a ribeira levar tudo á frente;
> Sol = bom lá vão os incendios levar tudo á frente;
> 
> respeitando a sua opnião sobre o assunto, não discordo em total do que disse..mas depois do 20 Fevereiro que quem conhece a Madeira e venha cá apos esse dia verá e Muito BEM ainda as marcas desse dia..sempre choveu na Madeira Certissimo mas o que não acontecia antes na Ram era a mesma estar em condiçoes que não apresentam segurança a quem mora perto das ribeiras..desde o 20 Fevereiro que basta dar uma chuva , normal de Inverno que as coisas já complicam..
> ...


----------



## david 6 (21 Fev 2013 às 23:57)

stormy disse:


> Boas noite.
> 
> Houve alguma surpresa na evolução desta linha de instabilidade agora durante a tarde, e parece ter havido um aprofundar da short-wave na qual essa linha se integrava.
> 
> ...




   fixe, eu situo me no aviso laranja em ambas as partes do dia 
só uma questão, na primeira parte do dia tem possibilidade de tornado, isso é mesmo para levar a sério, a probabilidade ainda é relevante ou nem por isso?


----------



## Geiras (22 Fev 2013 às 00:05)

Não façam quote das imagens na mesma página se faz favor!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Fev 2013 às 00:08)

icewoman disse:


> Aurélio disse:
> 
> 
> > Chuva = bom lá vai a ribeira levar tudo á frente;
> ...


----------



## a410ree (22 Fev 2013 às 00:16)

icewoman disse:


> boa noite
> 
> desculpem o off topic mas todos os madeirenses penso que sabem e bem, que depois do 20 Fevereiro e dos Incendios a nossa Ilha infelizmente ainda está Frágil e algumas zonas apresentam riscos para vidas humanas...
> 
> ...



Ninguem ta a dizer que quer desgraças e tal !!  apenas umas chuvas


----------



## icewoman (22 Fev 2013 às 00:19)

Em relação ao que é neste momento modelado pelos modelos e certamente dará muitas voltas, neste momento as condições previstas são muito diferentes de outras ocasiões mais severas.
Para já não existe nada de muito relevante e a acontecer, o que ainda tenho dúvidas face á distância temporal, em principio e de acordo com os dados presentes neste momento, uma situação normal de Inverno.
Abraço[/QUOTE]

É aguardar, ainda faltam muitas horas.

Abraço sem stress:


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Fev 2013 às 02:05)

Diz a  quinta-feira  à sexta-feira:
-Que alívio. Já me livrei em muito sítio de uns 10 a 15  litros/quilos por m2.
-Então imagina eu, tão aflita quanto tu. Vai lá embora. Dá a vez.
-E  trazes trovoada e tudo , como eu?
-Sim . E tudo. E mais qualquer coisa.
-Mais qualquer coisa que não cabe no “tudo”?Explica-te.
- Depois. Explica depois,  diz o enregelado Domingo. 
Eu, a segunda e a terça estamos  igualmente aflitos com o frio.
Já falei com o Sábado  que  me garantiu  a  rápida transição  para podermos “descarregar”.
Vá lá meninos apressem-se.
Entretanto, a quarta-feira ,  a quinta-feira e a sexta-feira da semana que vem ,   brincam  no frio instalado  e tentam fazer jogos  com o Inverno. 
Veremos se conseguem.


----------



## -jf- (22 Fev 2013 às 08:23)

nimboestrato disse:


> Diz a  quinta-feira  à sexta-feira:
> -Que alívio. Já me livrei em muito sítio de uns 10 a 15  litros/quilos por m2.
> -Então imagina eu, tão aflita quanto tu. Vai lá embora. Dá a vez.
> -E  trazes trovoada e tudo , como eu?
> ...




5*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Fev 2013 às 08:41)

Previsão do ECM para a próxima quinta-feira:


----------



## ecobcg (22 Fev 2013 às 08:51)

nimboestrato disse:


> Diz a  quinta-feira  à sexta-feira:
> -Que alívio. Já me livrei em muito sítio de uns 10 a 15  litros/quilos por m2.
> -Então imagina eu, tão aflita quanto tu. Vai lá embora. Dá a vez.
> -E  trazes trovoada e tudo , como eu?
> ...



Benvindo!! Já tinha saudades destes posts!


----------



## Aurélio (22 Fev 2013 às 09:50)

As runs de hoje e já verifiquei todos os modelos, não traz nada de bom, mostra que os modelos estão uma confusão, que cada vez mais aquela depressão nos Açores tende a ficar mais desorganizada e menos expansiva, e com menos chances de chegar aqui ao Continente.
Este para já é o grande destaque do dia, e quanto ao dia de Quarta prespetivado pelo ECM, está novamente completamente sozinho, mas acho que os ensembles devem ter grandes flutuações depois de Terça, embora ainda não tivesse olhando para eles.


----------



## Thomar (22 Fev 2013 às 10:59)

nimboestrato disse:


> Diz a  quinta-feira  à sexta-feira:
> -Que alívio. Já me livrei em muito sítio de uns 10 a 15  litros/quilos por m2.
> -Então imagina eu, tão aflita quanto tu. Vai lá embora. Dá a vez.
> -E  trazes trovoada e tudo , como eu?
> ...



Bem-vindo de volta *nimboestrato*! 

Também Eu já sentia saudade dos teus singulares posts!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Fev 2013 às 12:24)

Segundo a última saída do ECMWF o frio vem para ficar...pelo menos em Bragança!


----------



## cova beira (22 Fev 2013 às 14:33)

gfs começa finalmente a ver qualquer coisa para quarta e quinta feira


----------



## FJC (22 Fev 2013 às 14:37)

Boa tarde!
Peço desculpa por mais uma pergunta do será que....., mas gostava que alguém me disse se a existe possibilidade de nevar no topo da serra da Lousã esta tarde?
Pelo meteograma de Castanheira de Pera, a temperatura a T850 vai estar positiva entre 1.9 e 1.5. A T500 estará a 27.1 e a 27.5. A cota que apresenta é 1050, mas coloco as minha duvidas, devido a vários fatores, entre os quais, falta de barreira ao ar marítimo, é a primeira para a região interior. A esperança é a humidade estar entre 81% e 90%. 

Se alguém me puder ajudar agradecia, assim ia fazer uma subida mais motivado....hehehehe
Obrigado


----------



## vitamos (22 Fev 2013 às 14:44)

FJC disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Peço desculpa por mais uma pergunta do será que....., mas gostava que alguém me disse se a existe possibilidade de nevar no topo da serra da Lousã esta tarde?
> Pelo meteograma de Castanheira de Pera, a temperatura a T850 vai estar positiva entre 1.9 e 1.5. A T500 estará a 27.1 e a 27.5. A cota que apresenta é 1050, mas coloco as minha duvidas, devido a vários fatores, entre os quais, falta de barreira ao ar marítimo, é a primeira para a região interior. A esperança é a humidade estar entre 81% e 90%.
> 
> ...



Não é de todo impossível, mas é mesmo no limite. Arriscaria-me a dizer que será possível uns flocos, mais para o fim da tarde, sobretudo com este regime de aguaceiros que se verifica. Atenção contudo às condições muito adversas em altitude hoje...


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2013 às 15:28)

FJC disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Peço desculpa por mais uma pergunta do será que....., mas gostava que alguém me disse se a existe possibilidade de nevar no topo da serra da Lousã esta tarde?
> Pelo meteograma de Castanheira de Pera, a temperatura a T850 vai estar positiva entre 1.9 e 1.5. A T500 estará a 27.1 e a 27.5. A cota que apresenta é 1050, mas coloco as minha duvidas, devido a vários fatores, entre os quais, falta de barreira ao ar marítimo, é a primeira para a região interior. A esperança é a humidade estar entre 81% e 90%.
> 
> ...



Eu não sou super optimista com o vitamos, eu refiro que é impossível nevar no Trevim.

Estarão no local cerca de 4/5ºC.


----------



## Nickname (22 Fev 2013 às 15:43)

FJC disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Peço desculpa por mais uma pergunta do será que....., mas gostava que alguém me disse se a existe possibilidade de nevar no topo da serra da Lousã esta tarde?
> Pelo meteograma de Castanheira de Pera, a temperatura a T850 vai estar positiva entre 1.9 e 1.5. A T500 estará a 27.1 e a 27.5. A cota que apresenta é 1050, mas coloco as minha duvidas, devido a vários fatores, entre os quais, falta de barreira ao ar marítimo, é a primeira para a região interior. A esperança é a humidade estar entre 81% e 90%.
> 
> ...



Em Viseu caiu água-neve por volta do meio-dia a 630 metros de altitude....


----------



## Norther (22 Fev 2013 às 16:19)

mais uma modelação para quarta, quinta feira interessante


----------



## boneli (22 Fev 2013 às 16:49)

Norther disse:


> mais uma modelação para quarta, quinta feira interessante





Não mexe mais ...pena ainda faltar algum tempo mas começa a ganhar alguma concistência! Frio temos falto o resto.


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Fev 2013 às 16:58)

Bela saída do GFS, seria a cereja no topo do bolo!


----------



## david 6 (22 Fev 2013 às 17:10)

expliquei me como se fosse um gaiato de 6 anos, se isso acontecer o que está ai, o que aconteceria?


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2013 às 17:18)

david 6 disse:


> expliquei me como se fosse um gaiato de 6 anos, se isso acontecer o que está ai, o que aconteceria?



Tive de ler várias vezes e reler os posts anteriores e não chegava a conclusão.

Tens um erro ortográfico muito grave que baralha qualquer um:

"expliquei me"  - deveria ser "expliquem-me"

Não te posso ajudar que aqui no trabalho as imagens dos posts são bloqueadas pelo _firewall_.


----------



## Norther (22 Fev 2013 às 17:21)

david 6 disse:


> expliquei me como se fosse um gaiato de 6 anos, se isso acontecer o que está ai, o que aconteceria?



teria-mos queda de neve a cotas baixas no norte e centro do País, é ir seguindo para ver no que dá


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2013 às 17:22)

Nickname disse:


> Em Viseu caiu água-neve por volta do meio-dia a 630 metros de altitude....



Tens a certeza do que estás a referir.

Parece-me algo muito improvável.


----------



## FJC (22 Fev 2013 às 17:56)

Lousano disse:


> Eu não sou super optimista com o vitamos, eu refiro que é impossível nevar no Trevim.
> 
> Estarão no local cerca de 4/5ºC.



ola
estou na pista, junto aos poços de neve. Só falta precipitção em força! Com um forte aguaceiro à breves minutos caiu agua-neve..... falta chuva! Além disso muito vento!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Fev 2013 às 19:35)

nimboestrato disse:


> Diz a  quinta-feira  à sexta-feira:
> -Que alívio. Já me livrei em muito sítio de uns 10 a 15  litros/quilos por m2.
> -Então imagina eu, tão aflita quanto tu. Vai lá embora. Dá a vez.
> -E  trazes trovoada e tudo , como eu?
> ...



Boa tarde Caro nimboestrato, já há algum tempo que não o cruzava por cá.

Sempre bom ler as suas originais e excelentes intervenções.

Um abraço.


----------



## cova beira (22 Fev 2013 às 19:46)

parece estar tudo a encaminhar-se para um evento interessante para a semana que vem continuo a ver muitas semelhanças com as situações de janeiro de 2009 e 2006 parece-me que desta vez difícil haver cotas baixas pois o frio não é tanto, vamos continuar a acompanhar porque ainda está longe de estar definido, isto ainda pode dar muitas voltas.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (22 Fev 2013 às 20:44)

Será que ainda posso esperar trovoadas no norte? :/


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Fev 2013 às 20:52)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Será que ainda posso esperar trovoadas no norte? :/




Muito improvável, o pós-frontal move-se agora para SE, a região Sul poderá ter aguaceiros e trovoadas até ao fim da madrugada/manhã deste Sábado, aqui no Norte é de esperar apenas nebulosidade e uma descida significativa das temperaturas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Fev 2013 às 21:05)

Porque motivo é que o accuweather, terá decidido colocar queda neve na madrugada na Terça-feira?

http://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/tondela/276329/overnight-weather-forecast/276329?day=5


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Fev 2013 às 21:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Porque motivo é que o accuweather, terá decidido colocar queda neve na madrugada na Terça-feira?
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/pt/pt/tondela/276329/overnight-weather-forecast/276329?day=5



O accuweather é um site com outputs automáticos. Vale muito pouco. A previsão meteorológica não é isso.
Todos sabem ondem podem ir buscar os outputs dos modelos.... as fontes dos dados. 

Se alguém inserir as previsões descritivas (ou não) do IPMA, meteogalicia, AEMET, estofex, etc tudo bem. São feitas por profissionais que analisam n dados de modelos diferentes. Agora o accuweather, windguru, weather.com ou coisas do género são mesmo fraquinhas em termos de validade.

Repara que para tondela o site que refere faz um aviso explicito de neve, mas as imagens dão céu limpo para qq hora. É um caso típico de um output modelistico , com 0,5 mm de precipitação que a essa temperatura em altitude poderia dar neve... mas que me parece ter pouco significado físico. Claro que nada é impossivel mas para dia 26...


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2013 às 21:35)

O ECMWF desde há vários dias estava praticamente sozinho neste cenário para a próxima 5ªfeira, mas o que é certo é que GFS saída após saída tem ido lentamente atrás.
A ocorrer pode ser um evento de neve a cotas baixas, não para todos, depende da posição no núcleo frio em altura e de onde se formaria precipitação. Mas ainda faltam 140 horas, até às 96 horas ainda se dão boas cambalhotas modelísticas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (22 Fev 2013 às 21:37)

c.bernardino disse:


> O accuweather é um site com outputs automáticos. Vale muito pouco. A previsão meteorológica não é isso.
> Todos sabem ondem podem ir buscar os outputs dos modelos.... as fontes dos dados.
> 
> Se alguém inserir as previsões descritivas (ou não) do IPMA, meteogalicia, AEMET, estofex, etc tudo bem. São feitas por profissionais que analisam n dados de modelos diferentes. Agora o accuweather, windguru, weather.com ou coisas do género são mesmo fraquinhas em termos de validade.
> ...



Pois porque segundo tenho visto, a queda neve poderá ocorrer mas é para o final da próxima semana, não é assim?


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Fev 2013 às 22:34)

Eu não tenho dúvidas que até agora, ou seja este Inverno, foi a melhor saída para Bragança em termos de neve. (12z GFS). Vamos ver...


----------



## c.bernardino (22 Fev 2013 às 22:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois porque segundo tenho visto, a queda neve poderá ocorrer mas é para o final da próxima semana, não é assim?



Sim, pode acontecer.

Repara no post do Vince. Ele refere e muito bem, que depende muito da posição do núcleo frio (eu chamo-lhe gota fria), e essa posição estar 100km para leste ou oeste faz imensa diferença e prever isso é tramado, os modelos têm erros associados grandotes. 
Diz-me a minha curta experiência que nestas situações eles falham q.b., devem ser situações dificeis de modelar. 

Mas os elementos estão lá, há a possibilidade.
lembro de um evento com água neve na minha zona onde mal se previa essa possibilidade.

Se nevar a cotas baixas (2006) seria emocionante para muitos... queria dizer que tinhamos tido tornados, ciclogéneses/depressões em enchimento, neve a cotas baixas no mesmo inverno. 

mas voltemos ao que interessa... vamos manter um olho nos outputs dos modelos... mas ainda é cedo. Acredita. 
O Vince diz que até às 96h é cedo .... eu acho que já vi cambalhotas a prazos menores.


----------



## Vince (22 Fev 2013 às 23:03)

c.bernardino disse:


> O Vince diz que até às 96h é cedo .... eu acho que já vi cambalhotas a prazos menores.



Sim, mas falo da "big picture", porque ao nível dos pormenores isso nem no curto prazo se pode confiar. E essa "big picture" é o movimento retrógrado da bolsa de ar frio de leste para oeste e continuar a ser alimentada, que foi o que o ECM começou a modelar de há uns dias para cá. É o tipo de situação que em 2006 ou 2007 levou neve a locais incomuns, embora desta vez se calhar já seja um pouco tarde demais, as trovoadas destes dias já cheiram um pouco a Primavera.

Já agora deixo um link para um bom post sobre a sinóptica destes dias:
http://eneltiempo-angelrivera.blogspot.com.es/2013/02/una-borrasca-errante.html


----------



## ACalado (23 Fev 2013 às 11:15)

O GFS já retirou a cut off para variar.


----------



## boneli (23 Fev 2013 às 12:52)

spiritmind disse:


> O GFS já retirou a cut off para variar. Ver anexo 50




É verdade..mas o ECM mantém!!! .
Vamos ver.....


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2013 às 13:35)

c.bernardino disse:


> Se alguém inserir as previsões descritivas (ou não) do IPMA, meteogalicia, AEMET, estofex, etc tudo bem. São feitas por profissionais que analisam n dados de modelos diferentes. Agora o accuweather, windguru, weather.com ou coisas do género são mesmo fraquinhas em termos de validade.


Como podes afirmar que o Windguru é fraquinho se o Windguru é baseado no GFS. Os outros concordo contigo mas o WIndguru é um bom modelo e raramente erra em termos de ondulação.

Fantástico ver o início de Março nos modelos, ai que fazem-me sonhar a tendência tem estado sempre lá, seja ECM, seja GFS estão fabulosos a partir de Março e meteograma é a pura da loucura.


----------



## fishisco (23 Fev 2013 às 16:35)

segundo o GFS parece que vamos ter mais uma semana fresquinha e com sol.

segundo o ECMWF parece q vamos ter uma semana fresquinha com chuva na quarta e quinta..

o q vai calhar mesmo? sol e calor? lol


----------



## cornudo (23 Fev 2013 às 17:26)

fishisco disse:


> segundo o GFS parece que vamos ter mais uma semana fresquinha e com sol.
> 
> segundo o ECMWF parece q vamos ter uma semana fresquinha com chuva na quarta e quinta..
> 
> o q vai calhar mesmo? sol e calor? lol



Aposto num 29 de Janeiro de 2006!Na noite de quinta para sexta neve a cotas baixas!Será que estou maluco?


----------



## c.bernardino (23 Fev 2013 às 17:28)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Como podes afirmar que o Windguru é fraquinho se o Windguru é baseado no GFS. Os outros concordo contigo mas o WIndguru é um bom modelo e raramente erra em termos de ondulação.



Por favor não diga que o Windguru é um modelo.

Pode gostar do site (era isso a que se queria referir, certo?). Goste do que quiser. É livre.

Pode ter razão por achar diferente o widguru (WG) do accuweather. Sim, são diferentes.

Os output que o WG apresenta acabam por dar uma informação aos surfistas (e não só) mas acho-o fraco para ser discutido *aqui* como uma "fonte" que raramente erra.

Vou tentar explicar o porquê desta minha afirmação, não para o Algarvio1980 que tem obrigação de saber isto, mas para os novos membros que chegaram com a ciclogénese. 

1) as tabelas apresentadas encontradas são UM output de um modelo (digamos o GFS, WRF, ...) mas cada modelo corre mais do que um cenário ou seja mais do que uma hipótese. Considerar que o cenário apresentado é o mais provável é discutivel. Penso que por vezes é melhor apresentar a média dos diferentes cenários possíveis, mas isso tem de ser analisado por um ser humano.

2) pelo que sei (e salvo erro) o WG não apresenta forma de consultar os diferentes cenários. E com razão. Aquilo é feito para os foruns de surfistas combinarem saidas e coisas deles...  não é para discutir meteorologia com profundidade.

3) um modelo tem erros associados, que nas variáveis físicas (pressão, temp, etc) que na posição das mesmas em ordem ao tempo. Para minimizar esses erros é necessário ver (e analisar) as cartas. O site do WG tem isso? 

Parece-me importante cultivar os participantes do forum, para isto não ser uma conversa de café.
Há pessoas aqui que sabem muito mais do que eu. Mas estar sempre a explicar as mesmas coisas é fastidioso, compreendo.

Para terminar. 
Reduzir a previsão meteorológica ao output automático de modelos é triste.
A previsão meteo socorre-se dos mesmos, dos conhecimentos de física da atmosfera que permitem compreender e prever fenómenos (o Stormy domina isso com um à-vontade que impressiona) e de uma coisa a que chamo "intuição" criada pelo conhecimento empírico do comportamento, quer da natureza, que r dos modelos. E nós sabemos/desconfiamos que cada modelo tem as suas pancas em certas e determinadas situação.

cps a todos,

CB


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2013 às 19:27)

Os primeiros avisos amarelos de persistência de valores baixos da temperatura mínima deste ano , foram lançados pelo IPMA às 17:54H de hoje! Os avisos estarão ativos das 21:00H de hoje até às 12:00H de dia 25. Os distritos contemplados são: Guarda, Castelo Branco, Portalegre, Bragança, Vila Real, Braga, Porto e Aveiro. 
Este ano, Viseu até ao frio escapa


----------



## LuisFilipe (23 Fev 2013 às 21:11)

abençoado frio e corrente de leste,trás boas ondulações e o vento vem na direção certa.

Sabem onde vou estar todos os dias desta semana?  no mar a surfar, e a sessão começa logo as 9.00H da manhã!!

Haja fatos de neoprene bem grossos, eheheh


----------



## cova beira (23 Fev 2013 às 21:23)

actualização muito importante do fax de encontro ao europeu, o ensemble do europeu ainda tem algumas dúvidas sobre o que realmente vai acontecer


----------



## cardu (23 Fev 2013 às 21:48)

cova beira disse:


> actualização muito importante do fax de encontro ao europeu, o ensemble do europeu ainda tem algumas dúvidas sobre o que realmente vai acontecer




poderá significar repetição de jan 2006 mas com cotas mais altas??


----------



## boneli (24 Fev 2013 às 05:21)

O ECM continu a e insistir e chuva para dia 27 para o norte e 28 para o sul..pouca mas possivel, já o GFS continua com tudo a seco para esses 2 dias!!


----------



## David sf (24 Fev 2013 às 10:55)

Espera-nos então uma semana de tempo fresco e tendencialmente seco. Como de costume, a maior animação foi parar ao Mediterrâneo, tendo havido nevões por toda a França ao nível do mar, e até em Barcelona e nas praias bascas.

Nos próximos dias, e até pelo menos sexta-feira, o tempo fresco manter-se-á, com bastantes dias agradáveis de céu limpo e noites muito frias.

O principal motivo de interesse reside na possibilidade elevada de uma cut-off retrógrada (vinda de leste) se posicionar sobre Portugal continental, entre quarta e quinta-feira, e deixar alguma precipitação que poderia ocorrer sob a forma de neve a cotas muito baixas. Há uma grande indefinição modelística, situações destas geralmente nem a 24 horas de distância costumam estar definidas, e o posicionamento desta cut-off é decisivo, e poucos quilómetros podem ser a diferença entre algo histórico e absolutamente nada.

Para já, começa a ficar afastado o cenário que alguns modelos previam, principalmente o ECMWF, de que o centro da depressão em altitude se instalasse sobre o Atlântico em frente à costa portuguesa, o que daria precipitação forte, mas faria subir as temperaturas e a humidade e consequentemente a cota de neve

Também começa a ser afastado o cenário que o GFS muitas vezes previu de nem sequer haver cut-off, ou esta centrar-se na costa catalã. Se tal acontecesse, manter-se-ia o frio seco e nada mais.

O posicionamento que actualmente o ECMWF e o UKMO prevêem, não originando grandes quantidades de precipitação, acaba por ser o melhor para eventuais surpresas. A cut-off centra-se sobre o interior do país, provocando alguma precipitação convectiva localizada (autêntica lotaria), mas mantendo-se sempre um fluxo de leste, que mantém as temperaturas baixas, mesmo no litoral, e a humidade a níveis baixos muito reduzida.

Dando o exemplo da run das 00z do ECMWF, que está ligeiramente optimista face à média do ensemble, seria perfeitamente possível nevar no Alentejo:

- Ocorrência de precipitação, embora fraca e provavelmente localizada:






- Temperaturas a 850 hpa entre os -2 e os -3ºC:






- Temperaturas a 500 hpa entre os -32 e os -33ºC:






- Vento de nordeste, portanto seco aos níveis mais baixos, facto confirmado pelo dewpoint negativo ou pouco positivo e pela relativamente baixa humidade a 925 hpa:
















Nas horas antes, o mesmo modelo prevê precipitação no interior Norte e Centro.

*Atenção, que esta é uma saída de um modelo, o mais optimista, que está mais favorável que a média do ensemble.* Serve apenas para mostrar que é possível. E sonhar não custa.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Fev 2013 às 11:47)

David sf disse:


> Espera-nos então uma semana de tempo fresco e tendencialmente seco. Como de costume, a maior animação foi parar ao Mediterrâneo, tendo havido nevões por toda a França ao nível do mar, e até em Barcelona e nas praias bascas.
> 
> Nos próximos dias, e até pelo menos sexta-feira, o tempo fresco manter-se-á, com bastantes dias agradáveis de céu limpo e noites muito frias.
> 
> ...



E aqui a sul nós vamos comendo com olhos, que é a unica coisa que nos resta, pois já sabemos que quando chega a hora ou o aproximar desaparece sempre quase tudo, e falo portanto da prespectiva dos modelos para o proximo fim de semana, que o ECM insiste em ir somando mais 24 horas atrás de 24 horas, e assim andamos nós nesta corda bamba !
É bonito de se ver, mas ao mesmo tempo parece tão irreal !


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Fev 2013 às 12:45)

IPMA: Quarta-Feira 27-2

Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, apresentando-se pouco
nublado ou limpo na região Sul até ao final da manhã.
Aguaceiros, por vezes de granizo, nas regiões Norte e Centro, em
especial nas regiões do interior e durante a tarde, que serão de
neve acima dos 600/800 metros.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante leste,
soprando moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no Algarve e nas terras altas.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com de formação geada.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima em especial nas regiões
do interior Norte e Centro.

Bem, impressionante a diferença entre o IPMA e o GFS que não prevê qualquer chuva para quarta... Entretanto continuo a sonhar ver mais uns flocos este ano.


----------



## cova beira (24 Fev 2013 às 13:17)

o fax continua muito bom


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2013 às 14:09)

alguns dos modelos dao uma chuvasita para quarta quinta, mas o gfs não dá nada, já não sei o que pensar


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2013 às 14:17)

cova beira disse:


> o fax continua muito bom



De facto é a única coisa que me mantém esperançado ! Para nós era óptimo, precipitação vinda de leste com frio instalado. Talvez a ultima oportunidade de ver neve de jeito aqui pela cidade!


----------



## david 6 (24 Fev 2013 às 14:25)

o accuweather aqui para a minha zona está com céu pouco nublado para quarta e quinta, mas depois por baixo tem um aviso assim "Previsão de períodos com aguaceiros Quarta-feira à tarde até Quinta-feira à tarde"


----------



## boneli (24 Fev 2013 às 14:33)

david 6 disse:


> alguns dos modelos dao uma chuvasita para quarta quinta, mas o gfs não dá nada, já não sei o que pensar




Faz como eu..não penses e espera  !!! Um modelo não dá nada o outro pouco dá, por isso não podemos esperar por um grande evento de neve, isto se acontecer claro, no entanto se houver algo é ver quem serão os contemplados como sempre!

Aguardemos pelas próximas saidas.


----------



## salgado (24 Fev 2013 às 17:40)

Parece que o GFS está a ir um pouco atrás do europeu e já coloca alguma precipitação para quarta/quinta no interior norte e centro, aguardemos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2013 às 18:23)

Que fenómeno tem causado a nebulosidade dos últimos dias? Ao que sei não existe nenhuma depressão, só se for uma corrente marítima.


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2013 às 18:27)

salgado disse:


> Parece que o GFS está a ir um pouco atrás do europeu e já coloca alguma precipitação para quarta/quinta no interior norte e centro, aguardemos!



De facto o GFS "acordou" e foi atras do europeu. Não deixa de ser um bom sinal! A ultima actualização das fax charts também é favorável.


----------



## cova beira (24 Fev 2013 às 20:12)

a acreditar na ultima saída do europeu começa a parecer-me muito provável a queda de neve aqui na região, aquilo que ainda pode variar até lá é a precipitação, de resto todos os factores são muito favoráveis, humidade baixa vento continental de leste a nordeste, isos  a 500 hpa  entre os -32 e -34.

acho que esta saída até dá algumas possibilidades ao interior alentejano, mas para já resta-nos acompanhar as saídas e esperar que não haja nenhuma reviravolta


----------



## cardu (24 Fev 2013 às 20:54)

cova beira disse:


> a acreditar na ultima saída do europeu começa a parecer-me muito provável a queda de neve aqui na região, aquilo que ainda pode variar até lá é a precipitação, de resto todos os factores são muito favoráveis, humidade baixa vento continental de leste a nordeste, isos  a 500 hpa  entre os -32 e -34.
> 
> acho que esta saída até dá algumas possibilidades ao interior alentejano, mas para já resta-nos acompanhar as saídas e esperar que não haja nenhuma reviravolta



o que significa queda de neve na região?? Quer dizer que por exemplo em Arganil pode nevar a cota zero?


----------



## ACalado (24 Fev 2013 às 21:02)

De facto esta saída do Europeu é bem generosa a nível de precipitação, pena esta concentra-se sob a manhã e tarde ou seja horas de maior calor. vamos aguardar as próximas saídas...


----------



## cova beira (24 Fev 2013 às 21:03)

cardu disse:


> o que significa queda de neve na região?? Quer dizer que por exemplo em Arganil pode nevar a cota zero?
> 
> cotas zero acho muito difícil ou até mesmo impossivel estava a referir-me à cova da beira que não tem cotas inferiores a 400 metros


----------



## boneli (24 Fev 2013 às 21:13)

Ainda bem que os 2 modelos decidiram "dar as mãos". Parece que a zona centro e sul poderá ser mais benefeciada.


----------



## joselamego (24 Fev 2013 às 21:57)

Vamos aguardar pelas saídas de amanhã do GFS e o Europeu. Mas eu penso que a vir neve será esporádica e não deve ser a cotas abaixo dos 400


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Fev 2013 às 21:58)

melhorou na precipitação pena nao estar a iso-4 em cima de PT


----------



## stormy (24 Fev 2013 às 23:17)

Boas

4f teremos uma situação interessante, com a aproximação de uma depressão em altura, com ar muito frio ( -30ºC a 500hpa).

Nos niveis médios tambem está presenta ar frio, com iso -2ºC aos 850hpa.

Á superficie o vento de NE/N arrastará ar frio nos niveis baixos, especialmente durante a noite.







Com a aproximação da perturbação em altura, espera-se forte forçamento dinamico.
Este forçamento dinamico criará uma região de movimentos verticais que se vai traduzirnuma faixa de convergencia nos niveis baixos e médios que se vai deslocar á frente da ondulação em altura ( a cor de vinho no mapa).

Espera-se que haja algum transporte de humidade, numa camada proxima aos 700hpa essa humidade será transportada desde Espanha e nos niveis baixos espera-se que haja alguma humidade a vir desde o Atlantico.

A presença de ar muito frio em altura e de forte forçamento vai induzir movimentos convectivos nessas camadas de ar mais humido, e está garantida a ocorrencia de precipitação.






Segundo o perfil para Lisboa notamos as duas camadas de ar humido, e ainda a previsão do TT index ( muito bom a avaliar a instabilidade nos niveis médios em situações de ar frio).
O TT perto de 50 indica uma situação moderadamente instavel, o que em conjunto com o forçamento dinamico deverá garantidamente gerar movimentos verticais por vezes fortes, com bastantes aguaceiros, ou uma linha de instabilidade.

O perfil tambem indica valores de temperatura baixas nos niveis mais proximos da SFC, os valores nocturos serão abaixo de 5ºC em toda a camada abaixo dos 800hpa.
Isto somado ao ar seco entre os 970 e os 850hpa, á presença de alguma convecção, e claro á ocorrencia de precipitação, poderá originar uma situação de neve a cotas muito baixas mesmo perto da costa.

É possivel que ocorra portanto neve a cotas tão baixas como 400m no litoral ocidental, e praticamente a cota 0 em todo o interior.

Vamos seguindo isto com atenção..

Amanhã o David fará uma analise mais detalhada penso eu


----------



## Mr. Neves (24 Fev 2013 às 23:30)

stormy disse:


> Boas
> 
> 4f teremos uma situação interessante, com a aproximação de uma depressão em altura, com ar muito frio ( -30ºC a 500hpa).
> 
> ...



Será que é desta, que pelo menos a cidade de Viseu é contemplada como deve ser?  Já nem falo para Tondela, porque já sabe como as coisas são.


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2013 às 09:23)

O europeu está mais frio que o GFS. Provavelmente cairão alguns farrapos de neve em Monchique e eventualmente no Caldeirão na madrugada de quinta-feira. A cota de neve deve andar pontualmente pelos 500m nessa madrugada.


----------



## cova beira (25 Fev 2013 às 10:00)

gfs e europeu prolongam a precipitação para a madrugada, esta-se a compor um nevão à moda antiga


----------



## Aurélio (25 Fev 2013 às 10:01)

O ensemble do ECM melhorou no dia de hoje para o fim de semana, e mesmo para para Quarta e Quinta melhorou em termos de frio e chuva.
Em relação ao fim de semana o ECM já indica chuva aqui para o sul do país, com cerca de 50% de hipóteses e isto acontece porque o ensemble melhorou claramente e ainda consegue estar melhor que o GFS.
No que toca ao pós fim de semana tudo se mantém mais ou menos igual.

E isto com ventinho forte de Sueste, até faz lembrar velhos tempos, de toda as grandes recordações de chuva que tenho todas elas traziam ventinho de sueste/sul !

Mas isto está sempre a mudar mesmo a curto prazo, e por isso o melhor é ter cautelas, que ainda falta muito tempo, e na meteorologia certezas é coisa que não existe.


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2013 às 12:33)

O IM aponta com alguma confiança para os 400/600 metros em todo o país à medida que os aguaceiros avançam de norte para sul...


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2013 às 13:02)

A perturbação vai correr o território de N para S, e vai entrar na região centro/sul já de noite pelo que é normal que as cotas baixem.

Á esquerda do trajecto o vento nos niveis médios e baixos será do quadrante leste, o que vai puxar frio do interior da Peninsula.

É de referir que os modelos colocam a perturbação a fortalecer á medida que progride, fruto da ingestão de vorticidade, e da interacção com energia vinda do Atlantico.
Este factp deverá ser positivo pois reforça a dinamica do sistema, conduzindo a maior eficiencia na criação de nucleos de precipitação intensa ( em conjunto com a instabilidade gerada pelo frio em altura).

Para já, os locais onde me parece garantida neve a cotas de pelo menos 200-400m a Cinzento:




*
Claro que isto poderá variar um pouco até lá...mas logo veremos com mais atenção.*


----------



## rozzo (25 Fev 2013 às 13:17)

Pois é começa a ficar interessante, e bastante até...
Atenção que ainda não entrámos na fase mais crítica onde devemos ir ao detalhe, e onde os mesoscalas poderão ser muito úteis, pois estes eventos infelizmente por cá são sempre muito localizados, em torno do núcleo minúsculo frio mais instável, com o resto a "ver navios".

Falta ainda o detalhe de onde vai passar esse núcleo, em que timing, e com que instabilidade. Isso determinará tudo é claro!

Ainda só recorrendo a globais, parece que o mais favorável será no interior na madrugada de 5ª-feira, com a passagem do núcleo frio em altitude durante a madrugada por todo o interior, e com alguma precipitação na "cauda" do sistema, na oclusão, portanto já com frio instalado. Seria um bom timing para nevar a cotas baixas por exemplo no Alentejo... Outputs do Foreca (baseado no ECMWF) dão neve nessa madrugada em Castelo Branco e Portalegre por exemplo.

A seta que o stormy colocou parece para já razoável para o trajecto da zona mais favorável, mas claro tendo em conta o _ensemble_ de modelos disponível hoje, e ajustamentos irão haver quase de certeza...

Mas  acho que para já não vale a pena especular demais, amanhã começam os mesoscalas a entrar no tempo de previsão do evento e teremos uma ideia melhor!

A previsão do IM parece-me bem para já, tendo em conta a informação disponível. Vamos ver como reagem quando tiverem as saídas dos seus mesoscalas...


----------



## duncan (25 Fev 2013 às 13:50)

boas achaqm que podera haver algo para a serra da arrabida?


----------



## rozzo (25 Fev 2013 às 13:57)

duncan disse:


> boas achaqm que podera haver algo para a serra da arrabida?



Difícil, seria sempre no limite, mas tudo depende de quanto a Oeste chegar a precipitação na madrugada de 5ª-feira, já com frio instalado.
Com o cenário actual, precipitação parece garantida 4ª-feira mas com cotas muito superiores, fora de questão. No período mais frio, parece que a precipitação está mais restringida ao interior, ficando essa zona seca, apesar das cotas estarem no limite para a Arrábida.

Mas está longe de bem definida ainda a situação, volto a realçar.


----------



## Snifa (25 Fev 2013 às 13:57)

As melhores condições para neve, a meu ver, estão no sector norte da depressão, onde os ventos sopram de Leste...de referir  que , como os ventos vão ser de de trajecto continental, a humidade também irá ser favorável ( mais baixa)  pode perfeitamente nevar com temperaturas de 1/2 graus positivos...


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2013 às 14:00)

Snifa disse:


> As melhores condições para neve, a meu ver estão no sector norte da depressão, onde os ventos sopram de Leste...de referir  que como os ventos vão ser de de trajecto continental, a humidade também irá ser favorável ( mais baixa)  pode perfeitamente nevar com temperaturas de 1/2 graus positivos...



É essa a expectativa que tenho... que o vento de leste seja suficientemente forte para arrastar ar frio. Em fevereiro de 2010 com 1.5ºC chovia...


----------



## ecobcg (25 Fev 2013 às 14:46)

rozzo disse:


> Difícil, seria sempre no limite, mas tudo depende de quanto a Oeste chegar a precipitação na madrugada de 5ª-feira, já com frio instalado.
> Com o cenário actual, precipitação parece garantida 4ª-feira mas com cotas muito superiores, fora de questão. No período mais frio, parece que a precipitação está mais restringida ao interior, ficando essa zona seca, apesar das cotas estarem no limite para a Arrábida.
> 
> Mas está longe de bem definida ainda a situação, volto a realçar.



Ou seja, nessa perspectiva (e com os dados de hoje), o topo da Fóia ficará, certamente, sem hipóteses de cairem alguns flocos, certo?
O meteograma mete alguma precipitação, e com a cota nos 850/900m...


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Fev 2013 às 14:59)

Pode chover, pode nevar, pode estar imenso frio nestes próximos 2 ou 3 dias. 
Olhando um pouco mais à frente, para o fim de semana, já há segurança nas previsões que apontam precipitação na zona centro/sul, especialmente na Grande Lisboa, logo a partir da manhã de Sábado?


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2013 às 15:04)

ecobcg disse:


> Ou seja, nessa perspectiva (e com os dados de hoje), o topo da Fóia ficará, certamente, sem hipóteses de cairem alguns flocos, certo?
> O meteograma mete alguma precipitação, e com a cota nos 850/900m...



Não é de todo impossível, os detalhes ainda estão a ser afinados. Segundo a mais recente saída do GFS ainda haverá pouco frio no momento da precipitação, havendo fluxo de oeste a todos os níveis, trazendo alguma humidade, a cota é muito à tangente. Não é impossível, mas é pouco provável.

O ECMWF não disponibiliza os perfis verticais, parece estar claramente melhor em relação ao frio, mas tem uma quantidade ínfima de precipitação.


----------



## fishisco (25 Fev 2013 às 15:14)

não há duas sem três e há terceira é de vez...  já é a terceira vez que a neve desce aos 400m (poderá descer) será desta que vou ter neve?

as previsões mudam de dia para dia. O GFS ja deu, depois tirou e agora dá de novo neve a cotas mt baixas... vamos ver


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2013 às 17:05)

Esta saída do GFS está um "mimo" para Bragança!...e não só!


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Fev 2013 às 18:06)

Boa tarde! Sei que a pergunta que vou fazer não se adequa a este fórum, mas infelizmente não tenho a prática nem conhecimento de análise de modelos, como alguns membros aqui presentes. A minha pergunta, recai sobre a possibilidade de neve para Tondela, membros já me disseram para esquecer, mas a esperança é a última a morrer. Ao que estou a ver o concelho não vai ser muito beneficiado ao nível da precipitação ou estarei errado? O gfs aponta para cotas de 150 e 50 metros para a zona entre as 3h e as 6h de quinta-feira, no entanto não contabiliza precipitação. Espero uma possível resposta vossa, pois sei que não têm obrigação de me responder. Obrigado pela atenção

PS( As altitudes a que queria saber se existe possibilidade de queda de neve são 300 e 378m)


----------



## Brigantia (25 Fev 2013 às 18:14)

ferreira5 disse:


> Esta saída do GFS está um "mimo" para Bragança!...e não só!



Sem dúvida. O próprio aemet já avançou com avisos por neve para a meseta Zamorana e é de notar que na Região de Bragança haverá ainda mais precipitação.













Será, como tudo indica, uma bela nevada em Bragança. 
As nuvens só devem entrar já de noite (por volta das 00:00 horas do dia 27) por isso toda a precipitação será em forma de neve na região de Bragança.
Belo evento em prespectiva.

Comecem as apostas da acumulação na cidade de Bragança.
Eu acho possível uma acumulação de 5/6 cm.






Vamos ver as próximas saídas, mas esta está mesmo um "mimo".


----------



## LOusada (25 Fev 2013 às 19:09)

Brigantia disse:


> Sem dúvida. O próprio aemet já avançou com avisos por neve para a meseta Zamorana e é de notar que na Região de Bragança haverá ainda mais precipitação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De Facto o cenário é Fantástico, desta Vez ao Contrário das 2 outras Onde Faltava Sempre alguma coisa , Esta começa a Ficar perfeita. 
Ta tudo Lá , vamos é esperar pela sorte e aguardar as próximas Saídas.
Mas em relação ao norte em geral , com que cenário podemos contar ?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (25 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

Snifa disse:


> As melhores condições para neve, a meu ver, estão no sector norte da depressão, onde os ventos sopram de Leste...de referir  que , como os ventos vão ser de de trajecto continental, a humidade também irá ser favorável ( mais baixa)  pode perfeitamente nevar com temperaturas de 1/2 graus positivos...



Boa noite Caro Snifa,

Posso dizer que no dia 10 Janeiro 2010 cairam farrapos de neve por cá durante 30 mns (cota inferior aos 200m) com temperatura a rondar os 4ºC (Hr andava muito baixa a rondar 30%).

Abraço.


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2013 às 19:21)




----------



## fishisco (25 Fev 2013 às 19:23)

O Ipma para quarta tem neve para VReal, Bragança. Guarda ...

eu sou daqueles q vou ter neve as portas, mas nao em casa mais uma vez lol, axo q o marão n vai deixar passar nenhuma, vamos ver


----------



## fishisco (25 Fev 2013 às 19:25)

david 6 disse:


>



sem precipitação nessa altura


----------



## LOusada (25 Fev 2013 às 19:28)

A que cotas deverá nevar ?


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2013 às 19:36)

fishisco disse:


> sem precipitação nessa altura



pois para tua zona não tem xD, mas a partir das 57h até as 69h +ou- tem alguma percipitação no centro e sul e cotas baixas
mas depois o ECMWF por essas horas já tem percipitação ai para o norte também, só nos resta esperar e ver as mudanças que vai acontecer


----------



## boneli (25 Fev 2013 às 19:55)

A coisa está se a compor....! ECM e GFS de mão dada. Lindos meninos. Espero que a partir de agora e não se zanguem.

Aqui para Braga é muito dificil mas pelos modelos não é descartar a possiblidade de nevar no Sameiro e dai para o interior. Aguardemos pelas próximas saidas.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Fev 2013 às 19:58)

Muito boa saída do GFS! Nevava aqui e ainda consideravelmente.


----------



## cornudo (25 Fev 2013 às 20:13)

Poderá nevar na serra de montejunto?


----------



## cova beira (25 Fev 2013 às 20:14)

se os mapas de precipitação do europeu estiverem correctos prolongando a precipitação noite dentro aqui na zona haverá com certeza boas acumulações acima dos 400 metros. É importante realçar que esta situação é de tal raridade acontecer que se torna ainda mais difícil prever o que realmente se vai passar nomeadamente cotas, mas tal como disse a haver precipitação durante noite madrugada parece-me possível haver neve em cidades como Portalegre ou castelo branco.


aqui fica a carta mais parecida com o que se vai passar que encontrei no arquivo, na altura deu um bom nevão em toda a região da Covilhã


----------



## Tmendes (25 Fev 2013 às 20:36)

Boas noites Pessoal.

Alguém me pudera dizer se existe possibilidade de nevar em Pampilhosa da Serra neste fim de semana? Vou fazer um passeio de TT até ao picoto cebola que é a 1500 mts e a minha aldeia a cerca de 650.

Muito obrigado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2013 às 20:44)

A AEMET coloca 500 metros a cota para Ayamonte, no Caldeirão é capaz de cair qualquer coisa e existem mais probabilidade do que na Fóia. Mesmo, o GFS coloca uma cota de 450 metros em Alcoutim, tudo é possível acontecer. 

O Hirlam coloca a maior precipitação junto à costa algarvia mas no mar, para a noite de 4ª feira para 5ªfeira.


----------



## Serra do Açor (25 Fev 2013 às 21:00)

Tmendes disse:


> Boas noites Pessoal.
> 
> Alguém me pudera dizer se existe possibilidade de nevar em Pampilhosa da Serra neste fim de semana? Vou fazer um passeio de TT até ao picoto cebola que é a 1500 mts e a minha aldeia a cerca de 650.
> 
> Muito obrigado.



Boa noite este fim de semana e pela saida do GSF saida 12 z não está prevista precipitação para a zona referida , na Quarta e Quinta Feira ai sim o Pico da Cebola deve apresentar um bonito manto branco , só uma correção o pico da cebola tem 1418  mts no seu ponto mais alto, só por curiosidade qual é a aldeia?


----------



## godzila (25 Fev 2013 às 21:08)

Tmendes disse:


> Boas noites Pessoal.
> 
> Alguém me pudera dizer se existe possibilidade de nevar em Pampilhosa da Serra neste fim de semana? Vou fazer um passeio de TT até ao picoto cebola que é a 1500 mts e a minha aldeia a cerca de 650.
> 
> Muito obrigado.



Boa noite amigo, pelo que me é dado a entender, nada indica que caia neve durante o fim-de-semana dia 2 e 3 de Março.
Pode ocorrer precipitação no domingo mas com uma cota de neve de 1500 metro é muito pouco provável que neve no picoto que tem 1407 metros de altitude isto se o meu gps não me enganou.
E por experiencia própria nuca vi nevar no picoto com cotas previstas de 1500.
Já o mesmo não se deve passar na noite de quarta para quinta, nessa noite deve nevar em muitas das aldeias vizinhas, com cotas a rondar os 400 metros é de esperar neve na cede do município Pampilhosa da Serra e em aldeias como Dornelas do Zêzere.
Para não fala em todas as outras que se encontram muito mais altas como:
Meãs: 767m
Covanca: 817m
Vidual de Cima: 710m
Tudo isto irá depender da quantidade de precipitação que possa vir a ocorrer na noite de quarta para quinta.


----------



## Agreste (25 Fev 2013 às 21:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A AEMET coloca 500 metros a cota para Ayamonte, no Caldeirão é capaz de cair qualquer coisa e existem mais probabilidade do que na Fóia. Mesmo, o GFS coloca uma cota de 450 metros em Alcoutim, tudo é possível acontecer.
> 
> O Hirlam coloca a maior precipitação junto à costa algarvia mas no mar, para a noite de 4ª feira para 5ªfeira.



Parece-me que vale a pena tentar a Alcaria do Cume em Tavira.

Entre os 589m dos Cavalos do Caldeirão e os 535m da Alcaria do Cume, não sei...


----------



## LOusada (25 Fev 2013 às 21:26)

No norte , quais são as cotas em que é provável nevar ?


----------



## Tmendes (25 Fev 2013 às 21:42)

A aldeia é Sobral Magro. No fim de semana do carnaval nevou lá ou seja a uma cota de mais ou menos 550/600.

Em relação ao Picoto Cebola, ja lá estive tres vezes com neve. Na primeira que foi em Janeiro ou Fevereiro de 2006 nao consegui subir até ao pico. Completamente impossível, nem dava para ver a estrada. Há pouco cerca de 3 anos fui do Sobral Magro até ao Picoto Cebola sempre com neve e depois segui fora de estrada até à Serra Da Estrela a apanhar muita neve ao longo do caminho.

Penso de varias vezes por ano neve lá.


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2013 às 23:03)

Setúbal:





Se este cenário se mantiver...


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2013 às 23:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> Muito boa saída do GFS! Nevava aqui e ainda consideravelmente.



Situação cada vez mais céptica para as regiões do sul. O grosso da precipitação ocorrerá quando a temperatura ainda estiver muito alta; depois, quando a temperatura descer vai faltar precipitações … Nada de ilusões:

http://www.meteoexploration.com/snow/figures/snowmapIB3d.jpg?0.3006406752098551


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Fev 2013 às 23:17)

Se tudo correr como está modelado, a neve em Bragança vai-se aguentar uns 3 dias, pois quinta e sexta serão dias gélidos...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Fev 2013 às 23:24)

Boa noite a todos.
Alguém mais entendido do que eu arrisca um palpite para Viseu, para a próxima quarta e quinta-feira? Agradecida.


----------



## joselamego (25 Fev 2013 às 23:38)

Por Viseu, segundo os modelos de hoje deverá a cota da neve ficar pelos 450 a 500 metros, isto da parte da manhã de quarta.
ou seja, poderá cair algo, mas se cair é pouca... 
Mas vamos aguardar pelas próximas previsões.


----------



## F_R (25 Fev 2013 às 23:43)

se isto continuar assim sou capaz de dar um saltinho a Portugal


----------



## Norther (25 Fev 2013 às 23:51)

Tmendes disse:


> A aldeia é Sobral Magro. No fim de semana do carnaval nevou lá ou seja a uma cota de mais ou menos 550/600.
> 
> Em relação ao Picoto Cebola, ja lá estive tres vezes com neve. Na primeira que foi em Janeiro ou Fevereiro de 2006 nao consegui subir até ao pico. Completamente impossível, nem dava para ver a estrada. Há pouco cerca de 3 anos fui do Sobral Magro até ao Picoto Cebola sempre com neve e depois segui fora de estrada até à Serra Da Estrela a apanhar muita neve ao longo do caminho.
> 
> Penso de varias vezes por ano neve lá.




Sim tens razão ainda a 3 semanas estava branquinha e eu ja meti fotos do cebola no tópico acompanhamento interior, estava tapada metade pelas nuvens mas eu coloquei com serra do Açor. Mas no fim de semana o panorama é outro, completamente diferente deste, entrada Atlântica, vai varrer o frio a cota por ca deve até subir acima dos 1500m, mas pode nevar na parte da manha de Domingo mas pouca pelo previsto ate agora.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (25 Fev 2013 às 23:56)

joselamego disse:


> Por Viseu, segundo os modelos de hoje deverá a cota da neve ficar pelos 450 a 500 metros, isto da parte da manhã de quarta.
> ou seja, poderá cair algo, mas se cair é pouca...
> Mas vamos aguardar pelas próximas previsões.



Muito obrigada. Dei uma espreitadela ao GFS. Quanto ao Europeu, não sei se também concorda se é mais generoso.


----------



## Zapiao (25 Fev 2013 às 23:58)

E por Coimbra como será? Irá nevar na Fig. da Foz como aconteceu há tempos e nada por cá?


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2013 às 23:59)

Zapiao disse:


> E por Coimbra como será? Irá nevar na Fig. da Foz como aconteceu há tempos e nada por cá?



figueira da foz? também não exageremos xD


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2013 às 00:04)

Figueira da Foz não.
A cota da neve o máximo que penso que poderá baixar, segundo as análises que fiz e vi, deve ser os 350/400 metros.
Abaixo disto já é sonhar neste evento. Poderá é nevar no alentejo, mas na madrugada de 27 para 28, a cotas a partir dos 400 metros.
Para tal teria que haver mais frio e haver mais precipitação.
O modelo europeu é um pouco mais generoso na precipitação do que o GFS, mas vamos aguardar e ver as próximas horas.
Falta ainda afinar muita coisa, o núcleo da depressão é o mais importante.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2013 às 00:07)

Em 2006 nevou na Figueira da Foz e em Viseu, nada. Aliás, tenho família na Figueira e cheguei a ver fotos do areal coberto de neve assim como uma bela camada na Serra da Boa Viagem.


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2013 às 00:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> Se tudo correr como está modelado, a neve em Bragança vai-se aguentar uns 3 dias, pois quinta e sexta serão dias gélidos...




Estive agora a ver os modelos com atenção....ECM mantém-se, mas o GFS que alguns dias atrás era o pior penso que consegue estar melhor que o ECM.

Se o GFS estiver correto Bragança começa a ter  a partir da meia noite, durante a noite e manhã o que poderá ser um evento considerável!
Durante o dia de hoje a maioria das duvidas vão ser tiradas e depois nowcasting.

Estou curioso para ver se o IPMA vai colocar algum alerta.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2013 às 07:32)

Previsão para 4ª feira, 27.fevereiro.2013


INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
*Tempo frio com ocorrência de aguaceiros por vezes de
granizo, e de neve acima dos 600/800 metros, descendo
a cota para os 200/400 metros no final do dia em especial
nas regiões do interior.*
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas
a partir da manhã.
Formação de geada.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões
do interior.

REGIÃO SUL:
Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
de muita nebulosidade a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros a partir da tarde, por vezes de granizo, mais
intensos nas regiões do interior e que serão de neve acima
dos 800/1000 metros no final do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando temporariamente
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de leste no Algarve até ao início da
manhã.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com formação de geada.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
de muita nebulosidade a partir da manhã.
Aguaceiros a partir do final da manhã, que poderão ser de granizo,
e de neve na serra de Sintra para o final do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h).
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

GRANDE PORTO:
Tempo frio com ocorrência de aguaceiros, por vezes de granizo.
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) de nordeste.
Formação de geada.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Atualizado a 26 de fevereiro de 2013 às 7:20 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/

Cotas bem baixas de 200 m previstas pelo IPMA.

Com jeito ainda caem uns flocos no cimo meu prédio, como estou a 145 m mais a altura do prédio...

Fora de brincadeiras, pode de facto ser um bom evento, assim haja precipitação em quantidades, não é todos os dias que se vê uma depressão fria em movimento retrógado vinda de leste para a PI, se.... estivesse mais frio....podia haver algumas surpresas, mais ao nivel do mar...


http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 08:41)

A AEMET coloca tudo em 300/600 m nessa madrugada, falta agora ver onde vai precipitar porque isto fugiu um bocado.


----------



## AnDré (26 Fev 2013 às 09:14)

Começa o sonho para quem mora nas serras a norte de Lisboa.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2013 às 09:39)

Um evento muito bom!! pena não estar mais frio em altura na passagem da bolsa fria pois iria nevar sem duvida ao nível do mar o cenário é fotocopia de 2006 mas com um pouco de menos frio em altura  enfim boa sorte para quem vive acima das cotas baixas 

Muito interessante também a próxima semana com tempo tempestuoso


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Fev 2013 às 09:55)

AnDré disse:


> Começa o sonho para quem mora nas serras a norte de Lisboa.



Sonhar não custa Nada! Gfs 6 z... A run dos exageros dá isto


----------



## cova beira (26 Fev 2013 às 10:06)

Fantkboy disse:


> Sonhar não custa Nada! Gfs 6 z... A run dos exageros dá isto
> 
> não é exagero o europeu coloca ainda mais frio.
> Esta run do gfs coloca 36 horas de neve na Covilhã.


----------



## rozzo (26 Fev 2013 às 10:09)

De facto a situação é mesmo muito parecida com 2006, mas com duas diferenças:

1) Menos frio

2) Trajecto do núcleo frio mais a Este, mais pelo interior


Em relação ao que falámos ontem e agora já com a ajuda dos mesoscalas, a situação começa a ficar mais definida:

O evento parece ter "adiantado", a começar mais cedo, já amanhã de manhã, quem sabe com um bom nevão no Nordeste. Em Bragança o período mais crítico é amanhã à tarde, onde está no limite, de resto parece tudo neve garantida. Pode ser que seja todo o evento!

Na fase inicial, logo amanhã de manhã, não me admirava com surpresas locais, ainda que depois suba a cota quando entrar o grosso da precipitação, e penso que poderemos ter cotas algo surpreendentes (haja precipitação...) até no Minho, um bom bocado abaixo dos 500m.
Como disse, depois deverá subir um pouco a cota, e voltar a descer à passagem da "cauda" da oclusão já na madrugada de 5ª-feira, a varrer o país de Norte para Sul.
Nesse período mais frio o interior será a zona mais beneficiada, ficando o litoral mais seco, mas poderemos ter neve algo abaixo dos 500m onde houver precipitação parece-me.

Como disse o André, estaria bastante atento a serras do Oeste, Montejunto, Candeeiros, Serra de Aire, que parece haver um período de bastantes horas com potencial de aguaceiros (quando passa a bolsa de ar frio em altitude), e o timing é bom, madrugada. (Mau para lá estar acordado ).

De resto, tudo o que é serra acima dos 400/500m terá sempre alguma chance no Norte e Centro.
Mais a Sul e mesmo serras no litoral a Sul do Montejunto já é mais complicado, tanto pelo efeito da litoralidade, como pela falta de precipitação no período mais frio. No interior Alentejano, a madrugada de 5ª-feira também poderá ser interessante, mais uma vez, caso haja precipitação. Parece um óptimo evento para Portalegre, vamos ver...

Mas ainda assim, parece um bom evento, sendo a maior incógnita a magnitude da instabilidade, que será determinante no nível de surpresas que possamos ter...


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2013 às 10:25)

É importante que a nebulosidade  só comece a entrar já ao fim da madrugada/início do dia, de amanhã, isto para não afectar a descida das temperaturas.

O ideal é, noite e madrugada com céu limpo , temperaturas próximas do 0 ou negativas , depois com o início do dia, entra nebulosidade ( a temperatura não sobe , ou sobe pouco ) vinda de Leste/Nordeste, e a respectiva precipitação.

É certo que com a aproximação da depressão e com os aguaceiros as cotas descem, mas será melhor ainda se tudo isto se suceder a uma noite de céu limpo... e baixas temperaturas


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2013 às 10:53)

Snifa disse:


> É importante que a nebulosidade  só comece a entrar já ao fim da madrugada/início do dia, de amanhã, isto para não afectar a descida das temperaturas.
> 
> O ideal é, noite e madrugada com céu limpo , temperaturas próximas do 0 ou negativas , depois com o início do dia, entra nebulosidade ( a temperatura não sobe , ou sobe pouco ) vinda de Leste/Nordeste, e a respectiva precipitação.
> 
> É certo que com a aproximação da depressão e com os aguaceiros as cotas descem, mas será melhor ainda se tudo isto se suceder a uma noite de céu limpo... e baixas temperaturas




Pois o problema é mesmo que o ideal e importante não rege a metereologia . Mesmo assim este evento poderá ser o que mais surpresas trará em comparação com as outras duas deste ano. 

O ipma ainda não lançou nenhum alerta para este evento continuando apenas o amarelo de frio, mas durante o dia de hoje ainda deverá fazer alterações.


----------



## joao paulo (26 Fev 2013 às 11:05)

boneli disse:


> Pois o problema é mesmo que o ideal e importante não rege a metereologia . Mesmo assim este evento poderá ser o que mais surpresas trará em comparação com as outras duas deste ano.
> 
> O ipma ainda não lançou nenhum alerta para este evento continuando apenas o amarelo de frio, mas durante o dia de hoje ainda deverá fazer alterações.



Acabaram de lançar os avisos  O Nordeste e Viseu em Laranja


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 11:07)

Provavelmente vão colocar mais avisos para o aparecimento de neve pontual.


----------



## PAIM2010 (26 Fev 2013 às 11:18)

foreca coloca neve no porto amanha por volta das 6 da manha com temperatura de 1º C ,será possível isto acontecer ?


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 11:24)

Não. Não está prevista neve ao nível do mar. Pontualmente chegará aos 200m mas mais no interior.


----------



## rozzo (26 Fev 2013 às 11:27)

Agreste disse:


> PAIM2010 disse:
> 
> 
> > foreca coloca neve no porto amanha por volta das 6 da manha com temperatura de 1º C ,será possível isto acontecer ?
> ...




Também acho difícil, mas olha que está na altura típica de um evento desta ordem de não começar a dizer "não" taxativamente... Vá-se lá saber.....


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 11:30)

Ok, todos à praia de Leça durante a madrugada. Acedemos uma fogueira na praia e jogamos à bola.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2013 às 11:34)

PAIM2010 disse:


> foreca coloca neve no porto amanha por volta das 6 da manha com temperatura de 1º C ,será possível isto acontecer ?



Muito , muito no limite, talvez uns flocos perdidos, ou água neve no alto da Serra de Santa Justa em Valongo...isto se tudo correr bem claro...

Cota 0 acho altamente improvável...


----------



## PAIM2010 (26 Fev 2013 às 11:35)

rozzo disse:


> Também acho difícil, mas olha que está na altura típica de um evento desta ordem de não começar a dizer "não" taxativamente... Vá-se lá saber.....



CONCORDO, EM 2009 O IM PREVIA CÉU LIMPO , E TODOS VIMOS O QUE ACONTECEU, QUANDO COMEÇOU A NEVAR ELES FORAM A RTP E COMEÇARAM A FALAR QUE PODERIA NEVAR NO LITORAL. MAS EM FIM NÃO SERIA A PRIMEIRA VEZ QUE ISTO ACONTECIA...


----------



## vegastar (26 Fev 2013 às 11:39)

Tendo em conta que o vento será de Leste e com o frio instalado, penso ser possível neve a cota 0 junto ao litoral.


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2013 às 11:41)

vegastar disse:


> Tendo em conta que o vento será de Leste e com o frio instalado, penso ser possível neve a cota 0 junto ao litoral.



A humidade também dará uma ajudinha... em princípio não atingirá valores demasiado altos.... mas cota 0... não é impossível ,por vezes nestas situacões há surpresas, mas não me parece... era preciso mais frio.....oxalá me engane...


----------



## vegastar (26 Fev 2013 às 11:45)

O mais importante é que haja precipitação, pois sem ela não interessa se a cota é 0 ou não.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2013 às 11:58)

´Mais uma saída do GFS ( 6z) muito boa, acho que já dá para fazer um bonequinho de neve!


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 12:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> ´Mais uma saída do GFS ( 6z) muito boa, acho que já dá para fazer um bonequinho de neve!



Olá pessoal!

Cotas de neve com acumulação, têm algum palpite, por região?


----------



## Ferrão (26 Fev 2013 às 12:09)

Será que vai nevar na Serra de Ficalho?


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 12:11)

Na Adiça é provável, fica acima dos 500 m e no interior. 

Estão à espera de 4cm de neve em Aracena embora coloquem a fasquia nos 700 metros.


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Fev 2013 às 12:12)

Paulo H disse:


> Olá pessoal!
> 
> Cotas de neve com acumulação, têm algum palpite, por região?



Estou esperançado em qualquer coisa entre 5 a 8cm em Bragança. (cidade).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Fev 2013 às 12:14)

A Serra de Ficalho tem uma altitude de 560m, portanto é bastante provável


----------



## Scuderia (26 Fev 2013 às 12:16)

ferreira5 disse:


> Estou esperançado em qualquer coisa entre 5 a 8cm em Bragança. (cidade).




Acho que amanha vai ser preciso uma pá para tirar neve  

Muito boa saida do GFS


----------



## stormy (26 Fev 2013 às 12:20)

Bons dias

Amanhã e até 5f seremos afectados por uma forte perturbação com expressão á superficie.
Em especial no litoral SW e extremo sul espera-se que o vento rode para NW/W permitindo a entrada de ar humido maritimo, o que vai aumentar temporariamente os gradientes verticais e a instabilidade ( CAPE até 500J/Kg e TT ~55-60).
A previsão de forte forçamento dinamico ajudará ao establecimento de algumas células localemnte fortes.

O shear será moderado, diminuindo rapidamente á medida que a perturbação avança e o vento em altura diminui.
Isto sugere a formação de uma linha convectiva na dianteira da perturbação, com células localmente organizadas e capazes de gerar chuva forte/granizo e ventos fortes essencialmente associados ao downdraft.







Amarelo
- Trovoadas/aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes.
- Rajadas até 70km.h
- Granizo


Associada a esta perturbação espera-se a entrada de ar muito frio em todos os niveis, reforçado em especial no norte e centro onde o vento será de leste.
Desde a porção S da cut-off chegarão camadas de ar humido, que precipitarão sobre ar frio e  seco nos niveis baixos e médios.

As cotas deverão descer até 200-400m em especial no norte e centro, localemte poderá nevar á cota 0 em especial aquando de aguaceiros mais fortes, que transportem frio em altura para a sfc.







Cinzento claro

- Cota 200

Cinzento escuro

- Cota 400m


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2013 às 12:25)

Excelente saída do GFS 6z! Aqui começaria a nevar nas partes mais altas da cidade logo de madrugada, descendo a cota e aumentando a precipitação pela noite, para de manhã estar a nevar nas zonas mais baixas. Muito bom! Que seja assim, estou à espera.


----------



## Paula (26 Fev 2013 às 12:32)

Boa análise, Stormy 

Infelizmente penso que a zona de Braga não vai ser contemplada. Vieira do Minho, Cabeceiras, Fafe.. aí podem ter sorte.


----------



## ppereira (26 Fev 2013 às 12:36)

Bom dia, a Run 6z dá de facto muita precipitação para o nordeste (eu até diria mais que 8 cm no global do evento), mas está bastante isolada comparativamente com as 20 perturbações/cenários.
Já a média dos cenários e a de controle dá mais precipitação para o centro e depois para o norte alentejano... acho que ainda é cedo para ter certezas, pois pode haver desilusões!!!


----------



## quim_mane (26 Fev 2013 às 12:39)

Zapiao disse:


> E por Coimbra como será? Irá nevar na Fig. da Foz como aconteceu há tempos e nada por cá?



Sim, parece que Coimbra foi quase o único local do país onde não nevou da outra vez... 

Mas bem, suspeito que ali para a Lousã a coisa seja diferente


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2013 às 12:41)

Houve muitas partes de Portugal em que não nevou nessa vez (se foi 2006).


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 12:47)

ppereira disse:


> Bom dia, a Run 6z dá de facto muita precipitação para o nordeste (eu até diria mais que 8 cm no global do evento), mas está bastante isolada comparativamente com as 20 perturbações/cenários.
> Já a média dos cenários e a de controle dá mais precipitação para o centro e depois para o norte alentejano... acho que ainda é cedo para ter certezas, pois pode haver desilusões!!!



Desilusões haverá concerteza e muitas, mas também muitas surpresas.. 

Se nevasse aqui apenas 1h durante *o dia*, já dava para me alegrar a vista! 

Embora possa parecer semelhante ao evento de 10 janeiro 2010, penso que neste não há tanto frio instalado à superfície (embora mais frio a 850hPa), e com menos precipitação. Também existe mais insolação neste momento, comparativamente a 10 de janeiro 2010. 

Assim, para haver acumulação só com um aguaceiro forte e continuado por 10-15min.

Não me quero disuludir outra vez! Fico feliz se nevar 1 horita de preferência durante o dia e não quando estiver a dormir, pois estar com a 2ª constipação do mês não é fácil!!


----------



## nunessimoes (26 Fev 2013 às 12:53)

Aos mais entendidos na matéria, pergunto, para quando é mais provável a queda de neve para a zona dos Candeeiros / zona de Leiria? Isto se for contemplada....


----------



## salgado (26 Fev 2013 às 12:55)

A previsão do HIRLAM (AEMET) está bastante boa em termos de precipitação para o interior centro, prevendo mesmo um regresso da precipitação na quinta á tarde!


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2013 às 12:55)

belem disse:


> Houve muitas partes de Portugal em que não nevou nessa vez (se foi 2006).



Foi definitivamente em 2006 que algumas partes do norte do país ficaram de boca aberta a ver neve em Évora e Lisboa enquanto não houve muito lá  Neste evento também irá haver desilusões, mas é a natureza destes eventos.


----------



## cova beira (26 Fev 2013 às 12:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Desilusões haverá concerteza e muitas, mas também muitas surpresas..
> 
> Se nevasse aqui apenas 1h durante *o dia*, já dava para me alegrar a vista!
> 
> ...




se os mapas de precipitação se mantiverem haverá acumulação em castelo branco, já em janeiro 2010 foi das cidades com maior acumulação.


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2013 às 13:04)

querem ver que isto sem querer ainda caem uns flocos praqui na zona, ai ai xD
não estou com esperanças disso, mas...


----------



## LOusada (26 Fev 2013 às 13:06)

Será que vai nevar Por aqui ? 
NOs ultimos Eventos fiquei no limite, será desta vez?


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2013 às 13:11)

joao paulo disse:


> Acabaram de lançar os avisos  O Nordeste e Viseu em Laranja




Fui ao site deles e não vi nenhum alerta..defacto ha noticias que o IPMA lanço o alerta laranja. Possivelmente ainda vão colocar o alerta no site deles.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (26 Fev 2013 às 13:13)

boneli disse:


> Fui ao site deles e não vi nenhum alerta..defacto ha noticias que o IPMA lanço o alerta laranja. Possivelmente ainda vão colocar o alerta no site deles.



Eu recebi o aviso do IPMA no mail às 10H50.


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2013 às 13:13)

Paula disse:


> Boa análise, Stormy
> 
> Infelizmente penso que a zona de Braga não vai ser contemplada. Vieira do Minho, Cabeceiras, Fafe.. aí podem ter sorte.




De Braga ao Sameiro é um tiro....


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2013 às 13:14)

boneli disse:


> Fui ao site deles e não vi nenhum alerta..defacto ha noticias que o IPMA lanço o alerta laranja. Possivelmente ainda vão colocar o alerta no site deles.



os avisos já lá estão


----------



## ppereira (26 Fev 2013 às 13:15)

cova beira disse:


> se os mapas de precipitação se mantiverem haverá acumulação em castelo branco, já em janeiro 2010 foi das cidades com maior acumulação.



Sim, também é essa a minha interpretação dos modelos. Aliás, a AEMET mantém para quinta feira os avisos em Cáceres e Badajoz. Por isso, para Castelo Branco, Portalegre e Elvas o evento pode prolongar-se para quinta-feira (dois dias de neve na Beira Baixa e no nordeste Alentejano é algo de muito raro nos dias que correm )


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2013 às 13:16)

Bom se a precisão do GFS se confirmar para a semana que vem é inundações na certa aqui para o Algarve... mas claro a esta distância mais vale nem ligar. São muitas horas de precipitação previstas a partir de Segunda-feira praticamente sempre a "bater" no Algarve o que como sabemos mais parece uma utopia
Para já podemos ter alguma precipitação na madrugada/manhã de Quinta e depois no Domingo. Neve aqui pelas nossas serras parece que está muito dificíl, talvez na Fóia possa cair qualquer coisa.
Vou estar bem atento à chegada do Inverno...será que é desta?


----------



## seqmad (26 Fev 2013 às 13:16)

Já viram a descritiva do IPMA para amanhã? Serra de Sintra?...Pelo menos Há probabilidades...

GRANDE LISBOA:
Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
de muito nublado a partir da manhã.
Aguaceiros a partir do final da manhã, que poderão ser de granizo,
com possibilidade de queda de neve na Serra de Sintra para o final
do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
do quadrante norte no litoral a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2013 às 13:25)

Alguém me pode dar o link com os avisos do IPMA?

Obrigado


----------



## Snifa (26 Fev 2013 às 13:26)

seqmad disse:


> Já viram a descritiva do IPMA para amanhã? Serra de Sintra?...Pelo menos Há probabilidades...
> 
> GRANDE LISBOA:
> Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
> ...




Não me parece que haja frio suficiente para nevar na Serra de Sintra...eles realmente falam em cota descendo temporariamente para os 200/400 m , e depois mencionam ( em especial )  nas regiões do interior, ora a Serra de Sintra , apesar de se enquadrar na altitude 200/400 , não está propriamente no interior... e sofre de grande influência atlântica, o IPMA está a contradizer-se ...  este ( em especial ) é muito vago....

contudo há sempre lugar para o imprevisto...


REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Tempo frio com ocorrência de aguaceiros, por vezes de
granizo, sendo de neve acima dos 600/800 metros *e descendo
temporariamente a cota para os 200/400 metros em especial
nas regiões do interior.*
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial
nas regiões do interior.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante leste,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) nas terras altas
a partir da manhã.
Formação de geada na região Centro e litoral Norte.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima, em especial nas regiões
do interior.

REGIÃO SUL:
Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
de muito nublado a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros a partir da tarde, por vezes de granizo, mais
intensos nas regiões do interior e que serão de neve acima
dos 800/1000 metros no final do dia.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial
nas regiões do interior.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (20 a 30 km/h)
do quadrante norte no litoral a partir da tarde e soprando
temporariamente moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de leste no Algarve até ao
início da manhã.
Acentuado arrefecimento noturno com formação de geada.

GRANDE LISBOA:
Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
de muito nublado a partir da manhã.
Aguaceiros a partir do final da manhã, que poderão ser de granizo,
com possibilidade de queda de neve na Serra de Sintra para o final
do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
do quadrante norte no litoral a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 13:28)

ppereira disse:


> Sim, também é essa a minha interpretação dos modelos. Aliás, a AEMET mantém para quinta feira os avisos em Cáceres e Badajoz. Por isso, para Castelo Branco, Portalegre e Elvas o evento pode prolongar-se para quinta-feira (dois dias de neve na Beira Baixa e no nordeste Alentejano é algo de muito raro nos dias que correm )



Já tinha visto os avisos da AEMET para cáceres, mas atenção.. Clica no símbolo da neve, pois eles excluem a zona inferior do tejo (meseta cácerenha), mantém apenas o norte, este e junto à serra de s.Mamede.


----------



## seqmad (26 Fev 2013 às 13:28)

Desculpem, não reparei que já estava algumas páginas atrás... E quanto à Arrábida, serão iguais as probabilidades?... antes de mais dependerá de haver alguma precipitação durante a noite/madrugada, o que não é totalmente garantido... uma noite em claro a seguir o radar?... 


seqmad disse:


> Já viram a descritiva do IPMA para amanhã? Serra de Sintra?...Pelo menos Há probabilidades...
> 
> GRANDE LISBOA:
> Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
> ...


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2013 às 13:29)

boneli disse:


> Alguém me pode dar o link com os avisos do IPMA?
> 
> Obrigado



Os avisos do IPMA estão logo na página de rosto ( www.ipma.pt ) ao fundo no painel central.


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2013 às 13:31)

vitamos disse:


> Os avisos do IPMA estão logo na página de rosto ( www.ipma.pt ) ao fundo no painel central.



 Obrigado. Só agora é que me apareceu o aviso laranja.


----------



## David sf (26 Fev 2013 às 13:36)

Com todos os modelos a convergirem para o mesmo cenário a nível sinóptico, pode-se dar como dado adquirido que a partir de amanhã de manhã e até meio do dia de quinta feira o território de Portugal continental será afectado por uma cut-off retrógrada, com bastante frio associado, principalmente a níveis altos, que se deslocará de nordeste para sudoeste, indo-se instalar o seu núcleo sobre o Alentejo na quinta-feira de manhã, e progredindo posteriormente de novo para este.

Para amanhã, não acredito em cotas de neve muito baixas nas regiões do litoral e até mesmo nas do interior a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto/ Estrela. A sul do núcleo da cut-off haverá entrada de ar húmido e pouco frio a níveis baixos, que impedirá qualquer surpresa. A excepção será o interior Norte e Centro, onde o frio marcará presença desde o momento inicial de ocorrência de precipitação, e onde a humidade a níveis mais baixos nunca será elevada.

Durante o dia de amanhã há a possibilidade de alguma precipitação, que poderá ser até considerável nalgumas regiões (litoral centro e interior sul principalmente), mas sempre no sector mais húmido e menos frio, portanto com cotas a rondar os 800 m no litoral e os 600 m no interior.

O melhor momento para a ocorrência de queda de neve a cotas mais "estranhas" começará com o cair da noite e durará até à manhã seguinte. Com o deslocamento do núcleo frio para sul, o fluxo começará a ser de nordeste ou este em todo o perfil vertical, trazendo ar mais frio. Haverá alguma entrada de humidade, proveniente de sueste, que entrará pela Andaluzia oriental e contornará o centro da depressão através do Alentejo e a região do vale do Tejo:






Este ar mais húmido, conforme vai percorrendo "terra" vai arrefecendo e poderá originar neve a cotas baixas na *madrugada de 5ª feir*a na região entre Douro e Tejo, que me parece a mais favorecida por este evento. A norte do Douro não me parece que haja precipitação, a sul do Tejo haverá ar húmido e pouco frio a níveis baixos.

Na referida região, entre o Douro e o Tejo, a cota pode ser zero durante a madrugada, mesmo no litoral, principalmente na zona mais a norte. Caso a precipitação atinja cidades como Leiria, Coimbra, Aveiro, Santarém e até mesmo o Porto, é *possível (mas não o mais provável)* a queda de neve. Outros locais não tão inusuais, como Portalegre, Viseu e Castelo Branco também deverão ver o elemento branco.

É um evento de difícil modelação, não só a precipitação será sob a forma de aguaceiros localizados, como pequenos pormenores mesoscalares podem permitir diferenças relativamente grandes na cota de neve em localidades próximas. É muito provável a ocorrência de uma surpresa algures, resta saber onde ela vai acontecer. E no final haverá mais membros desiludidos do que felizes.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 13:48)

Boa análise, bastante lúcida e cautelosa, DavidSf! 

Contudo, observo aí uma pequena contradição quando referes, desfavorável ao "interior a sul do sistema montanhoso montejunto-estrela" vs favorável ao "interior norte e centro". É que o interior centro inclui a beira interior sul e cova da beira!


----------



## ppereira (26 Fev 2013 às 13:49)

Penso que o David explicou de forma excelente o evento (estava com algumas dúvidas, visto que não sou um grande expert... apenas sou um curioso).
uma vez mais obrigado pela exposição


----------



## cardu (26 Fev 2013 às 13:54)

Boas tarde, estive a ver os alertas do ipma em relação a queda de neve e em todos os distritos menciona queda de neve acima dos 600/800 metros, descendo a cota temporáriamente para os 200/400 metros. 
Curiosamente e não entendo o motivo em relação ao distrito de Coimbra e Aveiro refere descida de cota temporária apenas ao nível dos 400 metros.

Alguém me pode explicar


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2013 às 14:20)

cardu disse:


> Boas tarde, estive a ver os alertas do ipma em relação a queda de neve e em todos os distritos menciona queda de neve acima dos 600/800 metros, descendo a cota temporáriamente para os 200/400 metros.
> Curiosamente e não entendo o motivo em relação ao distrito de Coimbra e Aveiro refere descida de cota temporária apenas ao nível dos 400 metros.
> 
> Alguém me pode explicar



A cota 200 é referente aos distritos mais interiores e a cota 400 aos avisos para distritos mais no Litoral. A norte é normal que a cota seja ligeiramente mais baixa, daí o aviso a 200 m para os distritos do Litoral Norte. É um critério, já sabemos porém que situações deste tipo são extremamente difíceis de analisar.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Fev 2013 às 14:26)

trovoadas disse:


> Bom se a precisão do GFS se confirmar para a semana que vem é inundações na certa aqui para o Algarve... mas claro a esta distância mais vale nem ligar. São muitas horas de precipitação previstas a partir de Segunda-feira praticamente sempre a "bater" no Algarve o que como sabemos mais parece uma utopia
> Para já podemos ter alguma precipitação na madrugada/manhã de Quinta e depois no Domingo. Neve aqui pelas nossas serras parece que está muito dificíl, talvez na Fóia possa cair qualquer coisa.
> Vou estar bem atento à chegada do Inverno...será que é desta?



Neste momento falando somente em precipitação, no fim de semana, existem algumas hipóteses remotas, de chover fraco a temporariamente moderado mas eu não contaria muito com isso.
No que toca á próxima semana, aí sim as coisas estão mais interessantes, sendo que neste momento as atenções olhando ao ensemble deverão estar centradas entre o dia de Segunda até mais ou menos Quinta Feira de manhã, isto claro se isto não retroceder tudo o que já não seria a primeira vez que tal aconteceria.
Em termos de precipitação eu até considero ao contrário de ti que esta run foi bastante fraquinha, não apenas em precipitação, como a nível de pressão, como a nível de vento, pois a run das 00h estava mais entusiasta.
Existe outra coisa a realçar, esta previsão da proxima semana, e tomando em atenção os dados lançados até ao momento e que podem ainda ser profundamente alterados, sugere um evento convectivo bastante interessante com um bom Cape/Li, e ventos de sul/Sueste, que reforçarão a dinâmica convectiva !
Em termos de ensemble a run das 06h até foi bastante mais fraca face aos restantes membros !

Mas isto ainda vai dar tantas voltas ....

Muito interessante é a situação que se prevê para os Açores e Madeira nos próximos dias e já a partir de Quinta e Sexta respectivamente ....


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2013 às 15:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Neste momento falando somente em precipitação, no fim de semana, existem algumas hipóteses remotas, de chover fraco a temporariamente moderado mas eu não contaria muito com isso.
> No que toca á próxima semana, aí sim as coisas estão mais interessantes, sendo que neste momento as atenções olhando ao ensemble deverão estar centradas entre o dia de Segunda até mais ou menos Quinta Feira de manhã, isto claro se isto não retroceder tudo o que já não seria a primeira vez que tal aconteceria.
> Em termos de precipitação eu até considero ao contrário de ti que esta run foi bastante fraquinha, não apenas em precipitação, como a nível de pressão, como a nível de vento, pois a run das 00h estava mais entusiasta.
> Existe outra coisa a realçar, esta previsão da proxima semana, e tomando em atenção os dados lançados até ao momento e que podem ainda ser profundamente alterados, sugere um evento convectivo bastante interessante com um bom Cape/Li, e ventos de sul/Sueste, que reforçarão a dinâmica convectiva !
> ...



Sim mais vale estar atento e calado...até lá muita coisa muda Vamos aguardar e ter esperança que possamos ter um bom evento para a semana que vem.


----------



## boreas (26 Fev 2013 às 15:13)

Paula disse:


> Boa análise, Stormy
> 
> Infelizmente penso que a zona de Braga não vai ser contemplada. Vieira do Minho, Cabeceiras, Fafe.. aí podem ter sorte.




pois eu tb concordo ctg, não me parece que pelas nossas zonas neve, mas apratir de fafe poderá aparecer o elemento branco


----------



## VILA REAL (26 Fev 2013 às 16:04)

Será que amanhã o jogo em Braga vai ser debaixo de neve? Vou até lá ver o jogo e, sinceramente, não creio que vá encontrar muita dificuldade ao atravessar o Marão... logo se vê


----------



## PAIM2010 (26 Fev 2013 às 16:06)

o mais interessante que estive a ver, é que alguns sites de meteorologia colocam neve na cidade do porto durante a madrugada de terça para quarta e de quarta para quinta, agora é esperar para ver se realmente o elemento branco aparece....


----------



## Ferrão (26 Fev 2013 às 16:07)

Agreste disse:


> Na Adiça é provável, fica acima dos 500 m e no interior.
> 
> Estão à espera de 4cm de neve em Aracena embora coloquem a fasquia nos 700 metros.



Há diferença nas serras, não é tudo a mesma coisa, estão perto uma da outra. 
Serra de Ficalho 522 m
Serra da Adiça   479 m


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Fev 2013 às 16:32)

Snifa disse:


> É importante que a nebulosidade  só comece a entrar já ao fim da madrugada/início do dia, de amanhã, isto para não afectar a descida das temperaturas.
> 
> O ideal é, noite e madrugada com céu limpo , temperaturas próximas do 0 ou negativas , depois com o início do dia, entra nebulosidade ( a temperatura não sobe , ou sobe pouco ) vinda de Leste/Nordeste, e a respectiva precipitação.
> 
> É certo que com a aproximação da depressão e com os aguaceiros as cotas descem, mas será melhor ainda se tudo isto se suceder a uma noite de céu limpo... e baixas temperaturas



Boa tarde Caro Snifa,

Foi o que aconteceu de forma muito semelhante no 09 de Janeiro 2009 no Minho, tivemos nessa madrugada ceu quase limpo com temperaturas negativas e depois apareceu nebulosidade e fluxo vindo de Leste e começou a nevar por cá pelas 09H da manhã!!!!

Não devemos criar grandes expetativas para o litoral NW mas podemos ser acreditar em alguma surpresa de última hora, a Meteorologia é por vezes muito imprevisível e dá-nos imensa adrenalina!!!

Cmps.


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 16:44)

Ok, só a Fóia e a Picota é que se usa dizer que estão na mesma serra.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Fev 2013 às 16:46)




----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 17:17)

Pode nevar sem acumular. Essas cotas estão realistas e devem corresponder ao momento mais frio...


----------



## F_R (26 Fev 2013 às 17:18)

pessoal vale a pena passar amanhã ao fim da tarde pela zona de Portalegre-São Mamede-Marvão, ou a precipitação só entra mais tarde?


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 17:19)

Agreste disse:


> Pode nevar sem acumular. Essas cotas estão realistas e devem corresponder ao momento mais frio...



Essas são as cotas às 9H de 28-02-2013, que corresponde ao momento de maior acumulação (madrugada/manhã).


----------



## PAIM2010 (26 Fev 2013 às 17:22)

Em que ficamos ?qual será realmente a cota mais baixa para nevar amanha ?


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2013 às 17:25)

Esta saída das 12Z parece-me um pouquinho mais fria. O Norte e Centro, e parte do Alentejo interior deverão ser brindados com belas supresas.

Entretanto, será que nem com estes parâmetros não temos a sorte de uns farrapos na Fóia?






Será a eterna questão de haver precipitação ou não, nos períodos em que a cota andará bem baixa...


----------



## talingas (26 Fev 2013 às 17:29)

Espero que desta vez a neve contemple também a cidade de Portalegre. Mas a nossa serra de S. Mamede talvez não escape mesmo. Pelo menos assim espero.


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2013 às 17:32)

Ficamos como nas anteriores vezes, pegamos nas cotas do IM de 200/400m no momento mais frio e aguardamos que os aguaceiros se formem na tarde de amanhã para ver a sua evolução, não perdendo de vista o andamento das temperaturas e do vento.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2013 às 17:34)

talingas disse:


> Espero que desta vez a neve contemple também a cidade de Portalegre. Mas a nossa serra de S. Mamede talvez não escape mesmo. Pelo menos assim espero.



Mesmo a cidade não escapa.






A ver vamos.


----------



## Vince (26 Fev 2013 às 17:38)

Um output de neve da AEMET  de acumulado em 24h, *referente apenas ao dia de 5ªfeira* (refiro isso, porque por exemplo em Bragança a maior parte da neve deverá cair amanhã).


----------



## SnowLover (26 Fev 2013 às 18:11)

o site foreca da previsao de aguaceiros de neve na madrugada de hoje entre as 4 e 6 am aqui na cidade do porto... os users neste forum com experiencia em meteo acham que existe essa possibiidade ?


----------



## Brigantia (26 Fev 2013 às 18:16)

Mais uma saída do GFS e parece manter um cenário fantástico para Bragança.
Como alguém disse aqui está tudo lá, frio à superfície, frio em altura, precipitação significativa, entrada das nuvens já de noite (entre as 21:30 e as 23:00).

Ontem apontava para uma acumulação entre os 5/6 cm mas com o cenário actual será o maior nevão do ano na cidade que pode rondar os 10/12 cm.





















Toda a precipitação deve ser de neve na cidade e os primeiros flocos deverão começar a cair na cidade entre a 1:00 e as 2:00 horas.

Atenção às autoridades locais para o dia de amanhã, para quinta e sexta, dias em que sobre a neve pode gear e criar uma situação ainda mais perigosa.

Os dados estão lançados. Agora olhos nos satélites e radares, mais logo olhos nos céus.


----------



## vitamos (26 Fev 2013 às 18:19)

SnowLover disse:


> o site foreca da previsao de aguaceiros de neve na madrugada de hoje entre as 4 e 6 am aqui na cidade do porto... os users neste forum com experiencia em meteo acham que existe essa possibiidade ?



Quanto mais próximo do litoral, mais difícil ver neve perto da cota 0. Em situações deste tipo esse tipo de previsão é muito difícil de ser feito. Probabilidade existe mas é muito baixa.


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2013 às 18:24)

Boas,
Está tudo pronto para ver cair a neve? Em Bragança será a cidade do país com a melhor acumulação. Deverá ser a maior do ano sim.
Mesmo Na linha de Vila Real até Viseu, deverá acumular, penso que, entre 1-3 centímetros.
E o alentejo também vai ter sorte e ter neve. Sobretudo o distrito de Portalegre, e mesmo nas serras de Monchique. Isto na madrugada e manhã do dia 28 de fevereiro.
A dúvida será o litoral, mas o máximo da cota que deverá cair, deverá ser a partir dos 200 metros. Mas vamos aguardar...
Bom evento. Tirem fotos!!!!1


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2013 às 18:39)

Boas...

Que evento interessante parece lá vir... e eu a revirar os modelos de uma ponta á outra para ver se decido ir até a um dos topos da serra do Caldeirão, mais propriamente ao topo da Serra de Alcaria do Cume... Pois estrategicamente está melhor situada que a Serra de Monchique que é abrangida pelas 2 costas (sul e ocidental).

E segundo os modelos em vigor o grosso da precipitação no sul deverá passar no  sueste alentejano/sotavento algarvio... Vamos ver se á frio suficiente nas horas de precipitação para ver nevar por cá (na serra claro)!!


----------



## Brito (26 Fev 2013 às 18:46)

e em viseu será que é desta um dia de neve na cidade ??


----------



## dlourenco (26 Fev 2013 às 18:47)

VILA REAL disse:


> Será que amanhã o jogo em Braga vai ser debaixo de neve? Vou até lá ver o jogo e, sinceramente, não creio que vá encontrar muita dificuldade ao atravessar o Marão... logo se vê



Era bom era...  ainda por cima no estadio a cota deve rondar os 100, ja o centro de Braga roça os 200 quase. 
Veremos as surpresas de madrugada. 
Vai tudo com olheiras para o trabalho na quinta-feira


----------



## joselamego (26 Fev 2013 às 18:49)

Brito, pelos modelos e pela análise dos entendidos neste Fórum, a neve deverá cair em Viseu, a partir das 8 ou 9 horas da manhã. A cota inicial deverá ser entre 350/400 metros. Vamos aguardar...


----------



## Brito (26 Fev 2013 às 18:52)

joselamego disse:


> Brito, pelos modelos e pela análise dos entendidos neste Fórum, a neve deverá cair em Viseu, a partir das 8 ou 9 horas da manhã. A cota inicial deverá ser entre 350/400 metros. Vamos aguardar...



e pena faltar precipitação para o fim de tarde/noite, mas sim vamos ver o que se vai passar..


----------



## F_R (26 Fev 2013 às 19:06)

SnowMan disse:


> Neste momento só vejo alertas de neve amarelo e laranja para os distritos a norte de Leiria, Santarém e Évora. Onde é que encontraram avisos de neve para todos os distritos???



Se cair alguma coisa nos outros distritos será algo residual, talvez nem pegue.
Dai não serem lançados os avisos pois não será necessário nenhuma acção especial


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 19:11)

Ao que parece tudo vai começar por Bragança. O nowcasting vai ser bastante importante, para que apuremos logo à partida se há um desvio significativo nas cotas previstas iniciais!  

Embora claro.. isto também depende das condições iniciais do próprio local! 

Digo-vos uma coisa, este evento ou será uma grande desilusão ou uma grande emoção! Em qualquer dos casos, deve ser a despedida deste inverno em termos de neve em cotas baixas


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Fev 2013 às 19:12)

Aí está a oportunidade de nevar em Évora ! A ver vamos.


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 19:15)

Relativamente aos avisos de neve, por distrito, penso que a lógica é a de servir as populações, ou seja, identificar localidades onde neve. Por exemplo, se nevasse nos picos da madeira (areeiro) ou na montanha do pico nos açores, não iriam colocar aviso de neve nas respectivas ilhas. Assim como se nevar acima dos 1700m na serra da estrela não iriam colocar guarda/c.branco em aviso amarelo!

Nota: queria dizer antes, distritos com localidades onde neve com possibilidade de acumulação!


----------



## SnowMan (26 Fev 2013 às 19:15)

cardu disse:


> Boas tarde, estive a ver os alertas do ipma em relação a queda de neve e em todos os distritos menciona queda de neve acima dos 600/800 metros, descendo a cota temporáriamente para os 200/400 metros.
> Curiosamente e não entendo o motivo em relação ao distrito de Coimbra e Aveiro refere descida de cota temporária apenas ao nível dos 400 metros.
> 
> Alguém me pode explicar



Neste momento só vejo alertas de neve amarelo e laranja para os distritos a norte de Leiria, Santarém e Évora. Onde é que encontraram avisos de neve para todos os distritos???


----------



## LOusada (26 Fev 2013 às 19:17)

Depois da desilusão dos ultimos eventos , em que Fiquei mesmo no limite , não me ouso a prever nada . Prefiro ler os comentários dos mais entendidos , e não criar grandes expectativas.
Os Factores estão todos lá , será que aqui com 350 metros vai nevar ?
Ajudem me !!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2013 às 19:17)

SnowMan disse:


> Neste momento só vejo alertas de neve amarelo e laranja para os distritos a norte de Leiria, Santarém e Évora. Onde é que encontraram avisos de neve para todos os distritos???



Quando houver e se houver avisos logo serão emitidos... Por agora serão estes que estão em vigor...


----------



## martinus (26 Fev 2013 às 19:20)

Bem... eu hoje ouvi esta previsão meteorológica na Rádio Barcelos, aí pelas 18.30. Nem sei se me entusiame ou se me preocupe:

"O tempo vai continuar frio nos próximos dias. As previsões apontam para a ocorrência de aguaceiros de granito..."

Estaria ele a confundir Barcelos com Chelyabinsk, ou é mesmo para levar a sério?


----------



## SnowMan (26 Fev 2013 às 19:20)

LOusada disse:


> Depois da desilusão dos ultimos eventos , em que Fiquei mesmo no limite , não me ouso a prever nada . Prefiro ler os comentários dos mais entendidos , e não criar grandes expectativas.
> Os Factores estão todos lá , será que aqui com 350 metros vai nevar ?
> Ajudem me !!!



Não sendo nem de longe um "expert" na matéria, mas depois de ler atentamente os diversos posts, quase te posso garantir que esta próxima madrugada terás uma boa surpresa em Lousada!


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 19:22)

LOusada disse:


> Depois da desilusão dos ultimos eventos , em que Fiquei mesmo no limite , não me ouso a prever nada . Prefiro ler os comentários dos mais entendidos , e não criar grandes expectativas.
> Os Factores estão todos lá , será que aqui com 350 metros vai nevar ?
> Ajudem me !!!



Pois é! Também já estou escaldado!!  

Mas olha, desta vez acredito que sim com 80% confiança, pois o IPMA refere que temporariamente pode cair nos 200/400m. E esse facto é o que podemos esperar, que em dado momento até caiam uns flocos durante minutos..

Assim a desilusão já não será tanta!


----------



## LOusada (26 Fev 2013 às 19:23)

SnowMan disse:


> Não sendo nem de longe um "expert" na matéria, mas depois de ler atentamente os diversos posts, quase te posso garantir que esta próxima madrugada terás uma boa surpresa em Lousada!



De Quarta Para quinta ?
Achas possivel que a neve se prolongue durante a manha de quinta ?


----------



## SnowMan (26 Fev 2013 às 19:23)

]ToRnAdO[;367633 disse:
			
		

> Quando houver e se houver avisos logo serão emitidos... Por agora serão estes que estão em vigor...



Pois, exactamente por isso estranhei dizeres "Boas tarde, estive a ver os alertas do ipma em relação a queda de neve e em todos os distritos menciona queda de neve..."


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Fev 2013 às 19:25)

LOusada disse:


> Depois da desilusão dos ultimos eventos , em que Fiquei mesmo no limite , não me ouso a prever nada . Prefiro ler os comentários dos mais entendidos , e não criar grandes expectativas.
> Os Factores estão todos lá , será que aqui com 350 metros vai nevar ?
> Ajudem me !!!



Não sei não é melhor não fiar , das ultimas duas vezes saiu tudo furado!
Mas quem sabe! ahahah


----------



## SnowMan (26 Fev 2013 às 19:26)

LOusada disse:


> De Quarta Para quinta ?
> Achas possivel que a neve se prolongue durante a manha de quinta ?



Na madrugada de terça para quarta apenas, prolongar-se para a manhã de quinta na tua zona acho pouco provável...


----------



## LOusada (26 Fev 2013 às 19:29)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Não sei não é melhor não fiar , das ultimas duas vezes saiu tudo furado!
> Mas quem sabe! ahahah



Mas desta vez há melhores condições 
Pelo que lí aqui no fórum , acho que há bastantes expectativas para um bom evento


----------



## stormy (26 Fev 2013 às 19:30)

Bom...no que toca a acumulações, será dificil haver acumulações significativas abaixo dos 500-800m pois o solo está morno e molhado..

Deixo aqui a minha aposta...algo generosa devo dizer..

http://i.imgur.com/8qAXpML.png


Azul claro

-Até 2cm

Azul

- Até 10cm

Azul escuro

- Até 15cm, localmente mais.


----------



## Dinis93 (26 Fev 2013 às 19:31)

Os modelos dão uma resquícia de possibilidade para as serras de Aire e Candeeiros, aqui nos distritos de Leiria e Santarém.

Estou curioso, ambas têm um pouco mais do que 600m de altura, portanto poderá mesmo acontecer.
Como ainda por cima são rodeadas de zonas mais baixas, qualquer bocadito de neve que possa ficar acumulado ver-se-á ao longe. Suponho que os _meteofãs_ da zona fiquem embasbacados a olhar para as serras.

Mas bem, vamos ver o que acontece amanhã! Espero que pelo menos no interior venha mesmo a acontecer, mas sem estragos de maior.


----------



## LOusada (26 Fev 2013 às 19:31)

SnowMan disse:


> Na madrugada de terça para quarta apenas, prolongar-se para a manhã de quinta na tua zona acho pouco provável...



Não quererias dizer de quarta para quinta?


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2013 às 19:35)

trovoadas disse:


> Sim mais vale estar atento e calado...até lá muita coisa muda Vamos aguardar e ter esperança que possamos ter um bom evento para a semana que vem.



O ECM continua muito bom para a próxima semana, o GFS já anda a cortar na precipitação e a run das 12 de hoje, é sem dúvida a que tem menos precipitação. O Aurélio disse uma coisa muito importante, o vento será de sueste/sul e normalmente são as melhores situações no Algarve e tal como tu disseste no anterior post, que podem causar inundações. Nós, já sabemos que vivemos numa região mais de extremos e não me admiraria nada se existisse inundações na 2ªfeira e 3ªfeira, o ECM promete até 6ªfeira.  Mas vamos com calma, senão tenho que meter-me no medronho como na última vez.


----------



## SnowMan (26 Fev 2013 às 19:39)

LOusada disse:


> Não quererias dizer de quarta para quinta?



Tens toda a razão, será de quarta para a quinta...desculpa-me o engano!


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2013 às 19:40)

Vamos lá pessoal isto aqui não é um chat, vamos tentar elaborar posts mais construtivos e fundamentados e baseados nos modelos, eu sei que a malta está a ficar empolgada mas vamos ter calma 

-------------------------------------------------------

Grande despedida do Inverno em perspectiva, frio em altura, baixa humidade, frio à superfície, razoável precipitação prevista, vento Leste, enfim parecem reunidos todos os ingredientes para termos um bom evento, aqui para Bragança a fasquia está bastante elevada, (vamos lá ver se não sai furada).

Para já segundo os meteogramas do GFS aqui do MeteoPT a precipitação chegará a Bragança por volta das 2/3h da manhã e será logo em forma de neve, isto será determinante para saber se teremos ou não um grande nevão, se a primeira precipitação for de chuva quando passar a neve já estará tudo molhado e dificultara bastante a acumulação (como ocorreu a 22 de Janeiro).


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Fev 2013 às 19:42)

LOusada disse:


> Mas desta vez há melhores condições
> Pelo que lí aqui no fórum , acho que há bastantes expectativas para um bom evento



Hmmm! Esperaremos (sem grandes expectativas)


----------



## cardu (26 Fev 2013 às 19:46)

SnowMan disse:


> Neste momento só vejo alertas de neve amarelo e laranja para os distritos a norte de Leiria, Santarém e Évora. Onde é que encontraram avisos de neve para todos os distritos???



o que quis dizer foi todos os distritos a norte do sistema montejunto estrela e portalegre.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Fev 2013 às 19:54)

Boas.

Bem pessoal, para não perder muito a procurar por aí, acham possível ver algo em Viseu? Acho que, para variar, estamos mesmo "_on the edge_"...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Fev 2013 às 19:55)

Pelo início/meio da tarde (12h-15h) há possibilidade de nevar algures na serra de aire e candeeiros pelos 400-500m, ou só mesmo na serra da lousã, perto de Castanheira de Pêra (500-900m) é que poderei ver queda de neve a essas horas?

O que acham


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2013 às 19:57)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Pelo início/meio da tarde (12h-15h) há possibilidade de nevar algures na serra de aire e candeeiros pelos 400-500m, ou só mesmo na serra da lousã, perto de Castanheira de Pêra (500-900m) é que poderei ver queda de neve a essas horas?
> 
> O que acham



eu também gostava de saber isto, na serra de aire como é? pico mais alto é de 679m


----------



## Nuno_1010 (26 Fev 2013 às 20:01)

Gostava de ver a praia dos Super Tubos branca


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (26 Fev 2013 às 20:07)

david 6 disse:


> eu também gostava de saber isto, na serra de aire como é? pico mais alto é de 679m



há possibilidade de subir ao topo da serra...se sim, como?? 

Reponho então a minha questão para não ficar perdida nos desabafos de sonhos improváveis (como é o caso do de cima ): 

Pelo início/meio da tarde (12h-15h) há possibilidade de nevar algures na serra de aire e candeeiros pelos 400-500m, ou só mesmo na serra da lousã, perto de Castanheira de Pêra (500-900m) é que poderei ver queda de neve a essas horas?

O que acham


----------



## david 6 (26 Fev 2013 às 20:09)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> há possibilidade de subir ao topo da serra...se sim, como??
> 
> Reponho então a minha questão para não ficar perdida nos desabafos de sonhos impossíveis (como é o caso do de cima ):
> 
> ...



não falei em escalar para o topo!!!! 
era para saber se via se alguma coisa de fora


----------



## squidward (26 Fev 2013 às 20:10)

estou curioso em relação á serra de Montejunto. Será possivel cair alguma neve no topo da serra?


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 20:13)

Duvido muito que se consiga ver o que quer que seja, no topo de qualquer serra! Deve estar coberto de nuvens ou com nevoeiro, daí que apenas quando se limpe de nuvens baixas, se possa observar algo!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Fev 2013 às 20:20)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Hmmm! Esperaremos (sem grandes expectativas)



Boa noite Caro Freamunde!Allez,

É melhor não criarem grandes expetativas!!! Estamos quase em Março com pouco frio acumulado à superfície devido a maior insolação, precipitação prevista para toda essa zona é escassa.

É verdade que trata-se dum evento interessante para as nossas bandas (frente retrógrada que traz massa de ar muito fria do interior de Espanha). Também sabemos que fluxo perturbado de leste costuma ser benéfico para as nossas bandas porque traz pouca humidade e temperaturas mais baixas comparativamente com fluxo de Oeste ou Noroeste bastante mais húmido.

Também é verdade que neste evento teremos melhores condições para neve a cotas mais baixas no litoral NW em relação ao mês passado (geopotenciais baixos, T500 > -32ºC e T850> -3ºC, HR mais baixa). A minha grande dúvida reside principalmente na precipitação, esperando apenas fracos aguaçeiros e nada mais, espero estar enganado com uma eventual surpresa de útima hora.

Cmps.


----------



## LOusada (26 Fev 2013 às 20:23)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Freamunde!Allez,
> 
> É melhor não criarem grandes expetativas!!! Estamos quase em Março com pouco frio acumulado à superfície devido a maior insolação, precipitação prevista para toda essa zona é escassa.
> 
> ...


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Fev 2013 às 20:53)

LOusada disse:


> ELJICUATRO disse:
> 
> 
> > Boa noite Caro Freamunde!Allez,
> ...


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (26 Fev 2013 às 21:27)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Freamunde!Allez,
> 
> É melhor não criarem grandes expetativas!!! Estamos quase em Março com pouco frio acumulado à superfície devido a maior insolação, precipitação prevista para toda essa zona é escassa.
> 
> ...




Precipitação até vamos ter alguma!






Mas é nas horas de maior calor!  Mais um evento falhado!!!


----------



## FJC (26 Fev 2013 às 21:31)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> há possibilidade de subir ao topo da serra...se sim, como??
> 
> Reponho então a minha questão para não ficar perdida nos desabafos de sonhos improváveis (como é o caso do de cima ):
> 
> ...



 Boas

Pelo que vejo do meteograma de Castanheira de Pêra, e por experiências anteriores, quase de certeza que vai nevar nessa zona, e nem será necessário subir a serra. A altitude de 471 metros, que aparece no meteograma, é um pouco enganosa, pois quando se sai da IC8, fica-se perto da cota 600. A temperatura T500 e T850 estão bem negativas! Na 6ª feira estavam bem superiores, e o topo da serra ficou na fronteira. Além disso vale a pena visitar essa zona lindissima. 
Quanto à Serra dos Candeeiros não tenho conhecimento da zona, nem consigo ter meteograma da zona. Mas se alguém conseguir fazer previsão da zona, para se ver neve.... agradecia-se.


----------



## Pisfip (26 Fev 2013 às 21:32)

Dinis93 disse:


> Os modelos dão uma resquícia de possibilidade para as serras de Aire e Candeeiros, aqui nos distritos de Leiria e Santarém.
> 
> Estou curioso, ambas têm um pouco mais do que 600m de altura, portanto poderá mesmo acontecer.
> Como ainda por cima são rodeadas de zonas mais baixas, qualquer bocadito de neve que possa ficar acumulado ver-se-á ao longe. Suponho que os _meteofãs_ da zona fiquem embasbacados a olhar para as serras.
> ...



Olá, estou tentado a rumar a dois destinos na madrugada de quinta. Ou na serra de Aire (santo antónio é uma boa zona) ou a castanheira de pêra. Procurava agora saber qual o periodo horario da precipitação.


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2013 às 21:40)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Precipitação até vamos ter alguma!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sabes o numero do euromilhões?


----------



## LOusada (26 Fev 2013 às 21:53)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Precipitação até vamos ter alguma!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Custa me a crer que seja um evento Falhado , a meteorologia trás surpresas


----------



## Geiras (26 Fev 2013 às 22:18)

A meteorologia não é uma ciência exacta...


----------



## squidward (26 Fev 2013 às 22:24)

Não sei se o mapa de neve do weatheronline é fiável (não deve ser muito) mas sei que apresenta um "belo" mapa.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Fev 2013 às 22:27)

esse mapa esta exagerado mas penso que pode cair neve a altitudes superiores a 400/500 para o sul especialmente de quarta para quinta!

relativamente a minha bela regiao 3 sites mencionam queda de neve para esta madrugada foreca/freemeteo/msn weather..

era bom era mas tudo vai depender a que horas entrar a precipitaçao!! 

boa sorte pessoal!!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Fev 2013 às 22:53)

As minhas esperanças de voltar a ver elemento branco em Alcaria do Cume cresce a cada saida!! A saida GFS  18h coloca mais frio em altitude... enquanto a precipitação se mantem!! Cada vez mais acho que o interior do Sotavento tem mais chances devido ao cruzamento da' 'mini frente' que por aqui tende a passar!!

Penso que aqui pelo Sotavento as cotas deverão ir aos 400/500m... Estou na corda bamba!! mas acredito em surpresas!!


----------



## boneli (26 Fev 2013 às 23:17)

LOusada disse:


> Custa me a crer que seja um evento Falhado , a meteorologia trás surpresas




Já gosto. Calma e esperar pelo nowasting


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 23:19)

Não sei que vos diga, da última saída do GFS.. Para aqui aumenta a precipitação, totalizando 14.5mm neste evento (como seria bom se fosse neve!), mas também aumenta a %HR, retarda para a madrugada de 4a para 5a a T850hPa mais fria (sobe também um pouco).. Portanto analizando assim sem mais factores, só esperaria neve aqui entre as 3h e as 9h de 5a feira!

O que acham vocês desta última saída, em termos de cotas em relação à saída anterior? É melhor ou pior??


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2013 às 23:20)

Aqui está melhor nas horas com as cotas mais baixas, pela manhã de quinta feira, com mais precipitação. A humidade também é alta mas isso é um factor que só se pode ver na altura.


----------



## ecobcg (26 Fev 2013 às 23:21)

]ToRnAdO[;367728 disse:
			
		

> As minhas esperanças de voltar a ver elemento branco em Alcaria do Cume cresce a cada saida!! A saida GFS  18h coloca mais frio em altitude... enquanto a precipitação se mantem!! Cada vez mais acho que o interior do Sotavento tem mais chances devido ao cruzamento da' 'mini frente' que por aqui tende a passar!!
> 
> Penso que aqui pelo Sotavento as cotas deverão ir aos 400/500m... Estou na corda bamba!! mas acredito em surpresas!!



E eu também não sei se faça uma excursão à Fóia ou se vá até Alcaria..! Está tudo muito no limite por aqui!


----------



## SnowLover (26 Fev 2013 às 23:24)

foreca da parte de tarde dava aguaceiros de neve para a regiao do porto hoje de madrugada e ja retirou... ora bolas lol
engraçado é que dao tambem ceu limpo e possibilidade de precipitaçao a 40 %  que engraçado


----------



## Paulo H (26 Fev 2013 às 23:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui está melhor nas horas com as cotas mais baixas, pela manhã de quinta feira, com mais precipitação. A humidade também é alta mas isso é um factor que só se pode ver na altura.



Pois queira Deus que a %HR não estrague tudo, embora já se tenha dito aqui que em altitude o ar é seco.. 

Um pormenor que não concordo no modelo, é em relação às temperaturas máximas, pois se houver precipitação com o frio que está, não vai chegar a 6 graus!


----------



## Lousano (26 Fev 2013 às 23:37)

Uma boa notícia aqui para a Lousã é que se prevê para amanhã vento moderado a forte de SE, o que poderá baixar significativamente a cota de neve.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Fev 2013 às 00:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ECM continua muito bom para a próxima semana, o GFS já anda a cortar na precipitação e a run das 12 de hoje, é sem dúvida a que tem menos precipitação. O Aurélio disse uma coisa muito importante, o vento será de sueste/sul e normalmente são as melhores situações no Algarve e tal como tu disseste no anterior post, que podem causar inundações. Nós, já sabemos que vivemos numa região mais de extremos e não me admiraria nada se existisse inundações na 2ªfeira e 3ªfeira, o ECM promete até 6ªfeira.  Mas vamos com calma, senão tenho que meter-me no medronho como na última vez.



Se calhar é melhor é ....

Ainda hoje é Terça Feira, amanhã ao final do dia até Quinta de manhã existe possibilidade de nevar em muitos dos locais do interior, sendo pouco provável que neve aqui no Algarve mas não impossível.
Sinceramente apenas espero chuva ali pros lados de Tavira adiante ... se houver claro.

Depois e porque ainda falta muito tempo, não importa descurar o fim de semana, se bem que o mais provável caso haja precipitação seja fraca, embora possa ser localmente moderada nas zonas do litoral sul do Algarve.

Na próxima semana (ainda falta tanto, mas tanto tempo) mantêm-se as condições para forte instabilidade essencialmente entre Segunda e Quarta de manhã com especial destaque neste momento para o dia de Segunda Feira e Terça, mas tudo dependente de como evoluirá e cavará a depressão.

Depois de Quarta tudo ainda muito incerto, sendo claramente neste momento o GFS aquele que alivia mais a zonalidade !

Entre Segunda e Quarta Feira existem condições para forte vento, trovoadas e chuva/aguaceiros localmente fortes !

Mas vamos analisando as saidas se bem que me agradou mais a saida das 00h do ECM do que esta das 12h, embora não fujam assim tanto uma da outra.

O GFS esta saida das 18h, em termos de precipitação para Segunda e Terça está bem boa também.

Esperemos que os modelos amanhã tragam mais um picasso, se mantiverem os picassos, isto prometerá !


----------



## Lightning (27 Fev 2013 às 01:45)

*INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Continente
Previsão para 4ª feira, 27 de Fevereiro de 2013*



*GRANDE LISBOA*:
Tempo frio com céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apresentando períodos
de muito nublado a partir da manhã.
Aguaceiros a partir do final da manhã, que poderão ser de granizo,
com possibilidade de queda de neve na Serra de Sintra para o final do dia.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (15 a 25 km/h)
do quadrante norte no litoral a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 01:52)

Se existe possibilidade de queda de neve na serra de Sintra, então na Serra de Montejunto também haverá essa possibilidade.


----------



## romeupaz (27 Fev 2013 às 01:57)

e na de candeeiros também


----------



## le2011 (27 Fev 2013 às 09:12)

boas, seguimento em frança

Angers esta nuvens baixas, bastante nevoeiro.

3.8 º


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 09:15)

A AEMET actualizou os avisos e já coloca 15 cm de neve nas serras de Huelva, nível laranja.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Fev 2013 às 09:19)

pode ser que desta lado da fronteira caiam uns flocos ou agua neve


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Fev 2013 às 12:16)

Previsão para 5ª feira, 28.fevereiro.2013

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

REGIÃO SUL:
Períodos de céu muito nublado, diminuindo gradualmente de
nebulosidade a partir do final da tarde.
Aguaceiros até ao início da tarde, que poderão ser por vezes de
granizo, mais intensos e frequentes nas regiões do interior e que
serão de* neve acima dos 200/400 metros,* subindo para os
800/1000 metros a partir do meio da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante norte,
soprando moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do quadrante leste nas
terras altas até ao final da manhã.


----------



## Agreste (27 Fev 2013 às 13:02)

Esses 200 metros a sul não os esperava. Estamos em regime de aguaceiros e portanto pontualmente até pode ser que se concretize mas isso coloca chances de ver neve em mais locais até fora das zonas mais altas das serras.


----------



## Brites (27 Fev 2013 às 14:52)

Chuva gelada em Pombal, nota-se a existencia de flocos no meio da chuva e acumular momentaneamente em cima de carros...
E a temperatura caiu a pique...  
O que podemos esperar ainda para estes lados?


----------



## Templariu (27 Fev 2013 às 14:52)

Tomar há poucos minutos







[/IMG]


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2013 às 14:58)

Esta situação parece mesmo um "remake" de 2006, mas lá está, com mais 2/3º, ou seja, à vontade com mais uns 200-300m nas cotas.
Falta um "bocadinho assim" para cota quase 0 generalizada. 

Ainda comparativamente com esse evento de 2006, parece tudo ligeiramente mais a Este, e o trajecto da zona mais propícia parece ser mais pelo interior, de novo em direcção ao Alto Alentejo.

Claro que não se pode descartar nunca em aguaceiros mais fortes ver alguns flocos a altitudes muito baixas, os registos que vão chegando são interessantes e surpreendentes.

Está fantástica a convecção, com ajuda da radiação, bons aguaceiros.
Agora nada como acompanhar o satélite e o radar, e registar o que acontecer... E já agora... Fazer figas por alguns "milagres". ehehhe


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 15:01)

Agreste disse:


> Esses 200 metros a sul não os esperava. Estamos em regime de aguaceiros e portanto pontualmente até pode ser que se concretize mas isso coloca chances de ver neve em mais locais até fora das zonas mais altas das serras.



Devem se estar a referir mais à zona de Portalegre, Évora... Aí não digo que não, mas penso que seja isso.


----------



## VILA REAL (27 Fev 2013 às 15:05)

Mais um evento falhado por cá.
No distrito nevou menos que nos 2 últimos eventos e aqui na cidade de Vila Real... zero... a neve ficou nas cotas das últimas vezes.
Em relação à previsão do gfs, verifica-se um erro na ordem dos 200m. Quando previa que caísse a 350m, a neve cai a 550m.
... enfim, o costume... nenhuma estrada está cortada e registo 5,1ºC agora... chuvisca.


----------



## fishisco (27 Fev 2013 às 15:48)

já não vai haver mais precipitação hoje a norte?


----------



## Snifa (27 Fev 2013 às 15:54)

fishisco disse:


> já não vai haver mais precipitação hoje a norte?




Pode haver um ou outro aguaceiro em especial mais no interior, e zonas montanhosas, neste momento aqui no Norte o fluxo já é de Leste, nota-se uma descida importante da temperatura e com muito vento...

Vai vir frio, mas a precipitação começa a escassear....


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2013 às 16:06)

Nova actualização do modelo da AEMET para amanhã, talvez seja no Alentejo que possamos ver algumas surpresas durante a próxima madrugada e manhã







E para quem tiver disponibilidade, uma romaria aquelas serras de Huelva parece ser um bom itinerário para amantes de meteorologia (estão sob aviso laranja de neve para amanhã). Deixo uma carta hipsométrica para quem estiver menos familiarizado com a região.


----------



## white_wolf (27 Fev 2013 às 16:25)

Boas tardes.

Como tinha falado de manhã, um evento pouco conseguido, para não dizer um desastre, aqui no norte. Nem na gralheira, ha estradas cortadas, longe disse, fonte oficial da cm cinfães. Nem em Fornelos, 600 mts, caiu nada, nem um agueceiro de se referir. 
Grandes surpresas poderam aparacer la para o sul, agora aqui no norte, é dizer ate ao ano... na minha opiniao claro. Muito frio em altura e a percipitação zero... 
Grandes contemplados os de bragança, guarda, chaves etc... um abraço a todos os do interior e ao ferreira, homem forte da neve!!  
Em suma todo no interior norte, interior perto ja do litoral ou seja fronteira, poucos flocos ou quase nada!

Tudo o que digo são meras opiniões ou desabafos...

Saudações


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2013 às 16:31)

Boa tarde! Sei que a pergunta que vou fazer não se adequa a este fórum, mas infelizmente não tenho a prática nem conhecimento de análise de modelos, como alguns membros aqui presentes. A minha pergunta, recai sobre a possibilidade de neve para Tondela para o final do dia ou madrugada de quinta-feira, membros já me disseram para esquecer, mas a esperança é a última a morrer. Ao que estou a ver o concelho não vai ser muito beneficiado ao nível da precipitação ou estarei errado? Desde já agradeço a atenção!

PS( As altitudes a que queria saber se existe possibilidade de queda de neve são 300 e 378m)


----------



## Pisfip (27 Fev 2013 às 16:33)

Boa tarde, com o desenvolver do evento, esta tarde a precipitação aqui no litoral centro tem tendencia a diminuir ou nem por isso? 
São consideraveis os relatos de neve pela Serra de Aire e candeeiros. 

Partindo daqui a nada, quais sao as expectativas para o anoitecer?


----------



## Paula (27 Fev 2013 às 16:48)

Uma dúvida: Não deveria o IPMA ter colocado alertas em relação ao vento? Pelo menos cá pela zona está imenso vento.


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2013 às 16:59)

white_wolf disse:


> Boas tardes.
> 
> Como tinha falado de manhã, um evento pouco conseguido, para não dizer um desastre, aqui no norte. Nem na gralheira, ha estradas cortadas, longe disse, fonte oficial da cm cinfães. Nem em Fornelos, 600 mts, caiu nada, nem um agueceiro de se referir.
> Grandes surpresas poderam aparacer la para o sul, agora aqui no norte, é dizer ate ao ano... na minha opiniao claro. Muito frio em altura e a percipitação zero...
> ...



E pronto. A maior parte dos membros mais antigos e apaixonados pela Meteorologia neste fórum já somam muitos anos de toneladas de desilusões e algumas alegrias, afinal se não fosse assim, isto não teria piada.




Mr. Neves disse:


> Boa tarde! Sei que a pergunta que vou fazer não se adequa a este fórum, mas infelizmente não tenho a prática nem conhecimento de análise de modelos, como alguns membros aqui presentes. A minha pergunta, recai sobre a possibilidade de neve para Tondela para o final do dia ou madrugada de quinta-feira, membros já me disseram para esquecer, mas a esperança é a última a morrer. Ao que estou a ver o concelho não vai ser muito beneficiado ao nível da precipitação ou estarei errado? Desde já agradeço a atenção!
> 
> PS( As altitudes a que queria saber se existe possibilidade de queda de neve são 300 e 378m)



Havia razoáveis expectativas para Tondela durante esta manhã, tenho família próxima nessa região e até lhes falei nisso. Mas não deu, paciência. Parece que chegou a nevar fraco no norte de Viseu. Mas tem o Caramulo bem perto, sempre podia lá ter dado um salto. Quanto ao resto do evento, não me parece muito favorável para essa zona, mas quem sabe....




Pisfip disse:


> Boa tarde, com o desenvolver do evento, esta tarde a precipitação aqui no litoral centro tem tendencia a diminuir ou nem por isso?
> São consideraveis os relatos de neve pela Serra de Aire e candeeiros.
> 
> Partindo daqui a nada, quais sao as expectativas para o anoitecer?



Nestas situações limite, no fio da navalha, estamos numa espécie de paradoxo, durante a tarde o aquecimento do sol faz disparar alguma convecção, que faz mergulhar ar frio em altitude permitindo nalguns casos neve, mas esse mesmo sol aquece a superfície que derrete a mesma neve.

À noite as temperaturas na superfície descem mas a convecção também enfraquece em terra. Tapa de um lado para destapar do outro. Entre o equilíbrio precário de tudo, pode ser que haja alguma surpresa nalgum local. Como o rozzo disse mais acima, faltaram uns 2 ou 3ºc comparativamente a 2006, isto hoje tem andado por um fio, se calhar apenas por 200 metros muita gente hoje ficava mais alegre


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2013 às 17:08)

Vince disse:


> Havia razoáveis expectativas para Tondela durante esta manhã, tenho família próxima nessa região e até lhes falei nisso. Mas não deu, paciência. Parece que chegou a nevar fraco no norte de Viseu. Mas tem o Caramulo bem perto, sempre podia lá ter dado um salto. Quanto ao resto do evento, não me parece muito favorável para essa zona, mas quem sabe....



Fui ao Caramulo, mas tinha pouca neve e grande parte tinha derretido...


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (27 Fev 2013 às 17:08)

Há chances de ocorrer precipitação amanhã pelas 7-8 horas da manhã na zona da serra de aire??  
Pois, pela água-neve que assisti hoje a cair na mesma zona com 5ºC, o mais provável é que com 2ºC neve com alguma acumulação, isto se existir precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 17:21)

uma pergunta, estas células estão movendo-se como? este pa oeste, oeste pa este, sul pa norte, norte pa sul??? é que tenho aqui uma célula engraçada perto de mim, mas parece que não se mexe para lado nenhuma, já a cerca de meia hora xd, queria saber se vem para cima de mim ou não :P e agora o site do ipma foi abaixo, não consigo ver :C


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2013 às 18:23)

Vince disse:


> E pronto. A maior parte dos membros mais antigos e apaixonados pela Meteorologia neste fórum já somam muitos anos de toneladas de desilusões e algumas alegrias, afinal se não fosse assim, isto não teria piada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





É de salientar que no Campo de Besteiros, realmente pelas 11h, caíram uns flocos, misturados com chuva. O Campo de Besteiros é um local mais baixo que a minha localização, mas situa-se no sopé do Caramulo. Será que ocorreu um fenómeno de inversão térmica?


----------



## talingas (27 Fev 2013 às 18:24)

Chegou a minha rua um carro vindo da Serra e estava branco de todo.


----------



## Dan (27 Fev 2013 às 18:32)

Mr. Neves disse:


> É de salientar que no Campo de Besteiros, realmente pelas 11h, caíram uns flocos, misturados com chuva. O Campo de Besteiros é um local mais baixo que a minha localização, mas situa-se no sopé do Caramulo. Será que ocorreu um fenómeno de inversão térmica?



Inversão térmica não foi certamente, alguma célula que deixou um aguaceiro mais intenso e isso foi o suficiente para a neve chegar ao solo. Neste tipo de episódios a cota depende muito da hora a que a precipitação ocorre e fundamentalmente da intensidade da precipitação.


----------



## miguelgjm (27 Fev 2013 às 18:35)

Para a Guarda, é de esperar precipitação durante a noite ?


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2013 às 18:38)

Distrito da Guarda, Castelo Branco e Portalegre podem levar com um bom nevão a noite toda e até á manhã de amanha...


----------



## pax_julia (27 Fev 2013 às 18:42)

Julgo haver mais hipóteses de ver o elemento branco nas próximas horas no interior alentejano e serras do Sul da província de Badajoz e Norte da Província de Huelva, já em território espanhol. Amanha vou dar uma voltinha logo pela manha pela serra de Aracena, acham que tenho hipóteses de apanhar boa acumulação?


----------



## jonyyy (27 Fev 2013 às 18:43)

stormy disse:


> Distrito da Guarda, Castelo Branco e Portalegre podem levar com um bom nevão a noite toda e até á manhã de amanha...




Pelo menos a temperatura aqui pela Guarda esta a cair a pique (-0,2Cº às 17h00 segundo o IPMA)
o pior irá ser as placas de gelo que se vão formar na estrada


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Fev 2013 às 18:53)

Portalegre vai assistir a um belo nevao que sorte msm!


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 18:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Portalegre vai assistir a um belo nevao que sorte msm!


segundo relatos no acompanhamento sul, já cai neve em portalegre


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2013 às 19:01)

Com a depressão a translacionar a sul, haverá uma linha de oclusão que vai ficar estacionada sobre os distritos da Guarda/CB/Ptg, que deverá dar bastante neve a noite toda.
Alguma da instabilidade em altura poderá progredir o suficiente para atingir a região oeste/Montejunto..mesmo rasando Lisboa...mas veremos.

Basicamente é uma situação que os Americanos chamam uma oclusão retrograda ( Back bent occlusion)...que costuma ser uma boa sinóptica para a neve, desde que haja ar humido em altura, e frio/seco á sfc.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Fev 2013 às 19:04)

david 6 disse:


> segundo relatos no acompanhamento sul, já cai neve em portalegre



Agora já parou  A ver vamos como é que essa oclusão retrógada se comporta, a mim parece que está a ir para norte e deixar nos secos, mas sabendo que a depressão volta para Sul, veremos.


----------



## squidward (27 Fev 2013 às 19:07)

stormy disse:


> Com a depressão a translacionar a sul, haverá uma linha de oclusão que vai ficar estacionada sobre os distritos da Guarda/CB/Ptg, que deverá dar bastante neve a noite toda.
> Alguma da instabilidade em altura poderá progredir o suficiente para atingir a região oeste/Montejunto..mesmo rasando Lisboa...mas veremos.
> 
> Basicamente é uma situação que os Americanos chamam uma oclusão retrograda ( Back bent occlusion)...que costuma ser uma boa sinóptica para a neve, desde que haja ar humido em altura, e frio/seco á sfc.



então serão boas noticias para a minha zona, stormy?


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 19:10)

squidward disse:


> então serão boas noticias para a minha zona, stormy?



eu também gostava de saber para a minha


----------



## joselamego (27 Fev 2013 às 21:11)

Alguém sabe como será o tempo nos próximos dias ? pelo que vi é chuva, de norte a sul. 
Neve é que a cotas médias e baixas já não deverá vir, agora só no próximo ano...


----------



## Sulman (27 Fev 2013 às 21:17)

Arraiolos 2º neste momento, o que me dizem, haverá neve esta noite para a Zona de Arraiolos, Évora, Estremoz?


----------



## david 6 (27 Fev 2013 às 22:28)

na minha região alguem sabe se vem precipitação esta madrugada?


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2013 às 22:38)

Previsão do mesoscalar NAE, que costuma ser dos mais fiáveis, para a precipitação acumulada nas próximas horas, até ao meio-dia de amanhã:







Eventuais surpresas na região de Castelo Branco/ Portalegre, pela quantidade que pode acumular e nos distritos de Coimbra, Leiria, Santarém e Lisboa por eventual queda de neve em locais pouco usuais.

A mancha de precipitação que se encontra sobre a Extremadura espanhola deslocar-se-á para oeste e originará os acumulados previstos pelo modelo:


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Fev 2013 às 22:42)

David sf disse:


> Previsão do mesoscalar NAE, que costuma ser dos mais fiáveis, para a precipitação acumulada nas próximas horas, até ao meio-dia de amanhã:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



David, chegará à cidade de Viseu alguma precipitação? Obrigada.


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2013 às 22:47)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> David, chegará à cidade de Viseu alguma precipitação? Obrigada.



É possível, e até na próxima hora a avaliar pela imagem de radar.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (27 Fev 2013 às 23:01)

David sf disse:


> É possível, e até na próxima hora a avaliar pela imagem de radar.



Muito obrigada, David. Até agora este evento tão generoso para tantos tem sido uma desilusão por Viseu.


----------



## actioman (27 Fev 2013 às 23:13)

David tudo bem!?

Eo que dizes aqui para Elvas, eu não estou lá muito eperançador e baseio-me essencialmente pelos dados que vou observando. Neste momento estamos há 3 horas colados nos 5ºC, mais décima menos décima e com um HR 97%...


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Fev 2013 às 23:17)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Muito obrigada, David. Até agora este evento tão generoso para tantos tem sido uma desilusão por Viseu.



E para Tondela, a precipitação vai ser reduzida? O gfs tem queda de neve acima dos 100/150 m para aqui a partir das 3h. Mas não sei se será muito fiável...


----------



## David sf (27 Fev 2013 às 23:18)

actioman disse:


> David tudo bem!?
> 
> Eo que dizes aqui para Elvas, eu não estou lá muito eperançador e baseio-me essencialmente pelos dados que vou observando. Neste momento estamos há 3 horas colados nos 5ºC, mais décima menos décima e com um HR 97%...



Praticamente impossível. Mesmo locais mais propícios como Cáceres estão neste momento sob intensa precipitação, mas a temperatura não baixa dos 3ºC. Provavelmente terá entrado demasiado ar húmido nos níveis baixos nessa zona da raia, em Portalegre também tem estado complicado, vamos ver como evolui a noite, pode ser que o ar húmido comece a arrefecer com o avançar da noite e a mistura com o ar frio, mas o teu registo actual, principalmente a humidade relativa, não augura nada de bom.


----------



## rubenpires93 (27 Fev 2013 às 23:22)

David sf disse:


> Praticamente impossível. Mesmo locais mais propícios como Cáceres estão neste momento sob intensa precipitação, mas a temperatura não baixa dos 3ºC. Provavelmente terá entrado demasiado ar húmido nos níveis baixos nessa zona da raia, em Portalegre também tem estado complicado, vamos ver como evolui a noite, pode ser que o ar húmido comece a arrefecer com o avançar da noite e a mistura com o ar frio, mas o teu registo actual, principalmente a humidade relativa, não augura nada de bom.



Boas, sem querer abusar muito o que dizes em relação à cidade de Castelo Branco? Poderá nevar?


----------



## salgado (27 Fev 2013 às 23:39)

Tendo como amostra o forte aguaceiro de neve de mais de 1 hora, receio que se a tal mancha da Extremadura passar por exemplo na Guarda, será complicado...


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2013 às 08:55)

Bons dias, 

e com as emoções da neve quase a findarem, convém começar a acompanhar os próximos possiveis eventos, para já, e falando para a região da Madeira, poderão ocorrer precipitações intensas já no próximo domingo ( aliás já para amanhã estão previstas chuvas fortes na Madeira.. )

GFS 0 Z :






ECM:






Até lá ainda irão ocorrer ajustes nas previsões...


Mais tarde a precipitação chegará ao continente, num início de Março que parece vir a ser bastante chuvoso, um pouco por todo o lado,com várias frentes atlânticas


----------



## icewoman (28 Fev 2013 às 09:00)

Bom dia


Alguem pode fazer uma previsao mais detalhada para a RAM?

Segundo os modelos que analisei , para domingo penso que entraremos em alerta laranja para a precipitacao e vento.

Ainda pode haver alterações?

Obrigada


----------



## Aurélio (28 Fev 2013 às 09:28)

icewoman disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> 
> Alguem pode fazer uma previsao mais detalhada para a RAM?
> ...



Ainda está com muitas oscilações IceWoman para Domingo, mas primeiro deves concentrar é mais no dia de Sexta Feira terás um sistema frontal que atravessa a Ilha e que dará precipitação forte durante a parte da tarde.
Preve-se que a passagem seja rápida mas forte, e depois o efeito orográfico nunca se sabe.
A partir de Domingo está tudo ainda muito incerto, não no que toca a que estado de tempo venhamos a ter mas sim relativamente á dinâmica atmosférica tanto ao nivel de precipitação, pressão e vento .....

Mas amanhã já vais ter muita chuva em especial durante a tarde.


----------



## icewoman (28 Fev 2013 às 09:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Ainda está com muitas oscilações IceWoman para Domingo, mas primeiro deves concentrar é mais no dia de Sexta Feira terás um sistema frontal que atravessa a Ilha e que dará precipitação forte durante a parte da tarde.
> Preve-se que a passagem seja rápida mas forte, e depois o efeito orográfico nunca se sabe.
> A partir de Domingo está tudo ainda muito incerto, não no que toca a que estado de tempo venhamos a ter mas sim relativamente á dinâmica atmosférica tanto ao nivel de precipitação, pressão e vento .....
> 
> Mas amanhã já vais ter muita chuva em especial durante a tarde.



Obrigada Aurelio, vou aguardar as proximas saidas..de qualquer das formas os solos estao secos mas nunca se sabe


----------



## Snifa (28 Fev 2013 às 09:41)

icewoman disse:


> Obrigada Aurelio, vou aguardar as proximas saidas..de qualquer das formas os solos estao secos mas nunca se sabe



Solos secos e compactados, estando endurecidos, quase que ficam impermeabilizados, a chuva intensa corre à superfície, pouca se inflitra...

Tanto os solos encharcados, como os solos demasiado secos, podem constituir um problema, em situações de chuva forte.


----------



## beachboy30 (28 Fev 2013 às 15:22)

Boas tardes .

Entretanto, e olhando já um pouco mais para a frente, parece que a próxima semana vai ser uma semana de autêntico Inverno, com muito vento do quadrante sul e chuva (só não estará frio, aparentemente), onde os ensembles de ECMWF e GFS apontam para um vigoroso sistema depressionário no Atlântico, às nossas latitudes, com o anticiclone actualmente localizado na zona das ilhas britânicas a deslocar-se para sueste, permitindo a aproximação deste sistema complexo. Deixo a análise mais detalhada para o David sf e Stormy .

Será este o último "grito de guerra" por parte do Inverno? Ou teremos tempo húmido e invernoso a extender-se quiçá para além do final do Inverno?

Acompanhar, acompanhar...


----------



## boreas (28 Fev 2013 às 15:31)

beachboy30 disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> Entretanto, e olhando já um pouco mais para a frente, parece que a próxima semana vai ser uma semana de autêntico Inverno, com muito vento do quadrante sul e chuva (só não estará frio, aparentemente), onde os ensembles de ECMWF e GFS apontam para um vigoroso sistema depressionário no Atlântico, às nossas latitudes, com o anticiclone actualmente localizado na zona das ilhas britânicas a deslocar-se para sueste, permitindo a aproximação deste sistema complexo. Deixo a análise mais detalhada para o David sf e Stormy .
> 
> ...


----------



## Sky Stormcast (28 Fev 2013 às 15:32)

De acordo com o GFS vai ser uma semana bonita 











Dada alguma distância temporal é arriscado ainda dizer que esta será a absoluta realidade (mais certezas só la para Sábado).

Para já a chuva cobre toda a próxima semana com vento forte em especial na Segunda e Terça (precipitação generalizada mas mais incidida no Centro e Sul) e Quinta (Precipitação também generalizada mas mais incidida no Norte), naquilo que me devem ser 2 frentes distintas.

Hoje de manha na rtp, a meteorologista tinha já referido a ocorrência da sucessiva passagem de frentes após este episódio de frio que cessa entre Sábado e Domingo...
Veremos


----------

